# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Tradita ilire tek shqiptarët e Maqedonisë

## alibaba

I. Legjendat për stinët e motmotit
*
Rituali i Ditës së Verës*

Ky ritual festohet gati në të gjitha fshatrat e trevës sonë. Dita e verës festohet gjashtë javë para festës së Shën-Gjergjit*.
Në popull thuhet: Gjatë ditës së verës sduhet që të punohet assesi me gjilpërë, njëherit sduhet të lëmë varur pijë*, sixhim apo diç të ngjashëm nëpër muret e dhomave apo të shtëpisë. Po të punosh me gjilpërë gjatë tërë vitit vend e pavend apo nëpër shtëpi, dhoma, dysheme, magje e tjerë, do të shfaqen gjarpërinjtë.
Zakonisht ditën e verës, vajzat beqare e festojnë në forma të ndryshme, p.sh. gjatë ditës së verës shëtisin nëpër lagjet e fshatit si dhe nëpër tërë farefisin. Më parë për këtë ditë kanë përgatit ushqie të llojllojshme si: gurubia, sitliash, zerde etj. Edhe sot e hasim këtë ritual, por në rastet e festave të të fejuarve, ku çojnë tesha për nder (v.i.) të ditës së verës.
Pra, ky ishte rituali i ditës së verës, që ende e hasim si dhe shumë rituale tjera në popull.

*Rituali i tokës së kuqe*

Ky ritual me karakter paganist thuajse aty-këtu ende mund të haset në fshatrat e trevës sonë. Rituali i tokës së kuqe manifestohet në këtë mënyrë: Disa ditë para festës së Shën-Gjergjit marrin tokë të kuqe që gjendet nëpër kodrina apo nëpër vreshta. Tretet një sasi e matur në ndonjë enë të veçantë, ku toka e kuqe lëshon ngjyrën e saj dhe me të e lyejmë pjesën e poshtme gati rreth e përqark shtëpisë me një lartësi gati gjysmë metre.
Besohet se kjo ngjyrë e tokës së kuqe mbron tërë shtëpinë prej: oreve, zanave, shpirtligave dhe atyre qofshinlarg, etj.



*Legjenda e Fenerit*

Gojëdhëna për fenerin ëshë edhe sot e kësaj dite e gjallë në tërë vendin tonë, konkretisht për fenerin do të rrëfejmë këtë gojëdhënë që vjen nga fshati Kamjan: që kur u lëshua rryma elektrike në fshat, ai si zakonisht në udhën që lidhet me fushat dhe atë të udhës së Marinit e cila udhë të shpie deri te xhadeja e Re. Feneri si zakonisht u shfaqej njerëzve apo bujqve që mbeteshin më vonë nëpër arat e tyre dhe atë në këtë formë: së pari dukuronte nga ndinjë* ferrë apo Kojri dhe mbante largësinë që ndonjë herë humbej apo papritmas shfaqej në ndonjë vend aty pari, por para se të shfaqej Feneri, ai i cili ishte në udhë duke u kthyer nga fushat me qerren me kalë, qoftë ai i ngarkuar me kullosë, barë, kashtë, groshë, misër apo diçka tjetër, na jep të kuptojmë se Feneri gjithnjë qenka shfaqur në kohët e punëve të bujqësisë apo të katër stinëve të vitit. Sot e sot e hasim shprehjen e gjallë mos u vono se po të të zënë nata, të shoqëron Feneri - * mo zot të shfaqet si dele, cape etj.


*Kuçedra*

Kuçedra në mitologjinë shqiptare është një qenie me pamje rrënqethëse. Fytyra dhe* i gjithë trupi i saj janë të mbushura me qime të gjata. Kuçedra përfytyrohet si një grua e thinjur, trupmadhe, me gjoks të varur ose si një gjarpër shumë i madh me 7 gjer më 12 kokë, që nxjerr flakë nga goja. Besohet se kur afrohet Kuçedra, koha prishet dhe shtrëngata të mëdhaja shoqërojnë daljen e saj. Shtrëngatat e vogla shkaktohen nga fëmijët e Kuçedrës. Para* vitit të 12-të të jetës së saj, Kuçedra është një bollë. Ajo rritet në shpellat e maleve në një gjatësi të tillë, që mund të lëvizë e të rrotullohet me shumë mundim. Kur dëshiron të dalë nga strofka* e saj, ajo pret lëkurën dhe humb shumë gjak. Shpesh Kuçedrat ua shterojnë ujin njerëzve dhe kjo mungesë e ujit nuk merr fund, përderisa asaj ti bëhet fli ndonjë njeri, të cilin ajo e gëlltitë të gjallë.
Kuçedrat mund të meten* vetëm me dragonjtë. Në kuptimin e figurshëm, Kuçedër do të thotë: grua zemërligë, që zihet me të gjithë e fut në sherr edhe të tjerët.



*Gojëdhëna e Kepit të Shkallës në fshatin Gurgurnicë*

Dikur të parët e këtij fshati për nevojat e bujqësisë, të blegtorisë apo thjesht thënë, për nevojat e jetës, në pjesën perëndimore e cila gjendet buzë daljes prej fshatit është Karpa e Madhe që e kanë thyer apo e kanë hapur udhështegun banorët e mëparshëm.
Sot udhështegun e tillë e shfrytëzojnë për nevojat e kullotave si dhe të ujit ku gjenden 5-6 puse kryekëput mu* si ato të parët e dikurshëm.
Kepi i Shkallës në popull quhet edhe si Kodra e Shkallës për shkak se forma e udhështegut ka pamjen e tillë të shkallëzuar dhe për këtë e quajnë: KEPI I SHKALLËS apo KODRA E SHKALLËS.


*Legjenda për Muajin e Plakave*

Legjenda për Muajin e Plakave apo Plaka që u shndërrua në gur është gojëdhëna e cila në popull haset e gjallë me këto fjalë:
MARS O VLLA
MJEP TRE DITË UHA
TA MBEJTI PLAKËN ME GJITHË XHI KA.
Pra, është legjenda e cila ende dëgjohet nga gojëdhëna e popullit të trevës sonë. Kjo legjendë është e gërshetuar me stinën e pranverës së hershme, apo me muajin mars*, që populli e quan: Muaji i Plakave, mirëpo e dëgjojmë edhe si: Muaji kur Plaka doli në bjeshkë e u shndërrua në gur.
Legjenda në popull rrëfehet me sa vijon: Gjatë muajit mars plakat duhet që ti marrim me të mirë, se ata, po të hidhërohen, mundin ta prishin motin. Prandaj, është e zakonshme që plakave, gjatë muajit mars tu përmbushim dëshirat dhe kërkesat, që ndryshe në popull thuhet: Plakave gjatë marsit tu gatuani ëmbëlsira, dhe atë për çdo ditë tu gatuani hallvë me rrush të thatë, se po të hidhërohen plakat, bën puna vaki që të fryjë fortunë e tmerrshme e shoqëruar me shi e borë e të gjithëve na bën shtëng e gur mu* si plaka që u bë gur në stanet e bjeshkëve të Sharrit.
Rrëfimi i Plakës që u shndërrua në gur, në gojëdhënën e popullit rrëfehet nga kjo ngjarje kështu: Dikur paska qenë një grua e Plakë, e cila paska dalë me gjithë familjen e vet, dhent, qentë dhe kafshët, tre ditë para ditës së pranverës në stanet e bjeshkëve të Sharrit. Mirëpo, koha e stinës së pranverës së hershme e tradhtoi Plakën. Tre ditë pas ditës së pranverës, në stanet e bjeshkëve të Sharrit, moti me të shpejtë u prish. Thuhet se ato ditë paska fry erë e madhe me shi e borë, sa që tre ditë e tre netë rresht, fortuna ska pas të ndalur, bile-bile ulurima e fortunës është dëgjuar edhe në fushat e Pollogut. Pas tre ditësh e tre natësh, moti është qetësuar, por Plaka, familja, dhent, qent, kuajt, lopët dhe dhitë ishin ngrirë nga të ftohti, mu në hyrjen e staneve. Që prej asaj kohe janë shndërruar në gur, bile në atë vend sot gjendet një gur në formë të Plakës, ku sot e kësaj dite prej aty buron ujë, që besohet se janë lotët e Plakës, që u shndërrua në gur.



*Legjenda e muajit të zerzeles*

Muaji i zerzeles është në kohën e verës së hershme apo gjashtë javë pas Shën-Gjergjit, por e quajnë edhe koha e kositjeve. Muaji i zerzeles zgjat dy javë e ndoshta pak tepër. Kjo është koha kur livadhet kositen, qofshin ato në fusha apo nëpër kodrina. Besohet se gjatë kësaj kohe kuçedrat dalin nga strofkat e tyre për tu rrezitur. Mirëpo, me daljen e tyre si zakonisht prishet moti. Rrufeja kuçedrat i gjuan sa që i bën shkrum e hi. Gjatë kësaj kohe moti është i shoqëruar me shira të shpeshtë, saqë me bubullimën e motit të ligë dëgjohet edhe bubullima e madhe e liqenit të zi që edhe sot e sot gjendet në bjeshkët e Sharrit. Thuhet që gjatë muajit të zerzeles duhet të kujdesesh që të mos qëndrosh nëpër vende të çelta apo të hapura* siç janë: fushat, kodrinat, etj., por sduhet të strehohemi ndër drunj se mundet mu aty të jetë strofka e kuçedrës saqë rrufeja të godasë e të djegë, të bën shkrum e hi me gjithë kuçedrën. Prandaj* gjithmonë duhet gjetur ndonjë strehim ndër drunjtë e thatë apo të qëndrosh ulur ose të rrihet shtrirë përdhé.



*Rituali i Gurkanakecit*

Ky ritual është i lidhur ngushtë me festën e Shën-Gjergjit që ka karakter pagan. Gurkanakeci është një gur i rëndomtë që ka forma të ndryshme që e hasim nëpër lëndina apo kodrina. Mirëpo, në këtë lloj guri hasim një shtresë që i ngjan lëmashkut nga i cili me topitje të pështymës krijohet kana që populli e quan Gurkanakeci.
Sot e kësaj dite një ritual të këtillë, thjesht pagan e hasim në trevën tonë. Dhe mu për këtë kësaj radhe do të flasim për legjendën e manifestimit të këtij rituali pagan me sa vijon: Një ditë para festës së Shën-Gjergjit, që në popull festohet si Dita e luleve apo Dita e trafkave, si në shumë fshatra, poashtu edhe në fshatrat Kamjan dhe Siniçan mblidhen vajza, djem, gra, burra dhe fëmijë, që zakonisht shoqërohen me daulle. Dalin në natyrë në vendin e quajtur Gryka e rekës. Atje luajnë valle, këndojnë, e kështu me radhë.
Gurkanakecin e përdorin vajzat dhe djemtë beqarë, dhe atë me të vetmin qëllim që gjatë vitit të kenë fat të mirë; vajzat duke i përlyer shuplakat e dorëve si dhe bishtalecat, ndërsa djemtë e përlyejnë vetëm gishtin e madh tregues, ngase Gurkanakeci kur thahet merr ngjyrë të kuqërremtë, që besohet se ngjyra e kuqe tërë vitin do ti mbrojë nga shpirtligat apo ato qofshinlarg.
Ky është pra rituali i Gurkanakecit, që manifestohet edhe sot e kësaj dite në Ditën e luleve.

----------


## alibaba

*Rituali i erës dhe motit të ligë*

Ky është një ritual i lashtë prej kohës së paganizmit, por që ka pësuar ndryshime të vogla. Në popull thuhet me sa vijon: Kur frynë erë e madhe, pavarësisht nga cila anë, si dhe kur prishet moti, thuhet se dikush ka lindur kopil. Në frynë erë, kopilin e kanë hudhë në ndonjë degë, saqë era frynë me aq furi, përderisa ta rrëzojë fëmijën e posalindur prej degës së drurit. Por, ndodh që kopilin ta hudhin në ujë, qoftë në përroskë, krua ose në lumë. Atëherë prishet moti. Reshjet* sndalen përderisa kopilin ta nxjerrë prej ujit.
*


Rituali i patkoit*

Është një ritual shumë i lashtë, por në rrethin ku jetojmë ende aty-këtu e hasim. Besohet se Patkoi sjell fat dhe mbarësi në familje. Rituali i patkoit është si në vazhdim:
Gjithmonë kur e hasim patkoin që i ka rënë kalit, mund të kuptojmë se do të kemi apo sdo të kemi fat në të ardhmen. Kjo varet nga ajo se në çfarë pozite është patkoi. Nëse është në pozitë të mbarë, patkoi merret dhe ruhet, por në qoftë se është i kthyer mbrapsht, atëherë jo që nuk bën të merret, por as edhe të preket me dorë.
Sot e kësaj dite mund të gjejmë nëpër fshatrat e rrethit tonë patkoin e varur nëpër dyert e mëdhaja, por ka ende raste që gjendet varur edhe nëpër hyrjet e dyerve të shtëpive, e kështu me radhë.



*Varri i Sejdës* - Mudurishtë - Pirgon - Pirok, Monografi. Faq. 20. D.I.*

Varri i Sejdës është gojëdhënë e cila ka të bëjë me vdekjen e një Sejdë Dibranit, të cilit rruga i bie të kalojë nëpër fushat e Pirokut kah Gradeci. Meqë rrugë tjetër nuk ka pasur, kurse vendi ka qenë përplot ferra në Lis të Thatë (vend-ferrajë) i mbushur me gjarpërinj me tri krerë e shumë kuçedra. Sipas gojëdhënës ka paraqitur rrezik për jetën e tij. Sejdë Dibrani, njeri kapadai, shaluar Gjokun pullali vendosë të kalojë mu aty ku më parë ska mundur të kalojë njeri. Mirëpo, Sejda hyn përmes tyre dhe me një luftë të tmerrshme, me shpatën zjarr i grinë të gjithat. I tmerruar nga frika dhe lodhja e madhe, sapo kalon prej atij vendi thuajse disa metra dhe papritmas bie nga Gjoku pullali i vdekur.
Varrin Sejdës ia kanë ngritur në anën e megjër së rrugës që lidh Pirokun me fushën dhe vazhdon mandej në drejtim të rrugës kah Gradeci. I gjithë ai vend sot e sot thirret me emrin Varri i Sejdës.



*Rituali i vrasjes së gjarpërit*

Besohet se kur njeriu e mbyt gjarpërin (v.i.), dielli ndalet në vend nga habia se si mund një njeri ta bëjë një gjë të tillë, sepse sipas besimit dielli njeriun e sheh prej së larti sa një pikë të vogël, ndërsa gjarpërin për shkak të shtrirjes horizontale e sheh tepër të madh.
Edhe sot kur e mbysim gjarpërin thuhet se ai sngordh përderisa nuk perëndon dielli, dhe poashtu besohet se gjarpërin sduhet ta hudhim në ndonjë vend ku ka ujë apo përrua, hendeqe me ujë e lumenj, ngase thuhet se pasi të perëndojë dielli, ai përsëri ringjallet dhe ndodh të bëhet bollë e madhe, saqë në të ardhmen shndërrohet në kuçedër.



*Legjenda e gjarpërit të shtëpisë*

Legjenda thotë: Besohet se çdo shtëpi ka gjarpërin e vet. Ata si rëndom janë të qetë. Ndodh që gjatësia e tyre të jetë mbi dy metra, por populli i quan gjarpërinjtë e shtëpisë ose gjarpëri i shtëpisë.
Ata lëvizin apo ecin nëpër shtëpi lirisht dhe askush nuk guxon ti ngucë, saqë shpesh herë i gjejmë nëpër teshat apo mbulesat e fletjes, ndër jastëkët, nëpër djepat e foshnjeve, e kështu me radhë. Iu jepet qumësht në vendet e caktuara, ku gjarpëri i shtëpisë zakonisht e ka daljen e vet. Thuhet nëse e mbysim gjarpërin, atëherë ai ndëshkon saqë në atë shtëpi ndodhën diç e kobshme, u digjet shtëpia, mund të vdesë dikush prej anëtarëve të familjes, etj.

----------


## alibaba

BESIMI I PARALAJMËRIMIT TË VDEKJES NGA SHTAZËT

*Këndimi i pulës si gjel (v.i.)*

Në trevat tona sot e kësaj dite flitet për besimin e lashtë (v.i.) i cili ka të bëjë me paralajmërimin e vdekjes. Se shtazëve u dëftohet vdekja e të zotit të shtëpisë ose anëtarëve të familjes apo të njerëzve që jetojnë në atë lagje, në popull besohet se të gjitha shtazët e egra me veprimet e tyre karakteristike lajmërojnë te njerëzit vdekjen e dikujt… Në rastet (v.i.) kur pula këndon si gjel: Në popull besohet se kur pula këndon vetëm një herë si gjel, atëherë ajo ndjell vdekjen e të zotit të shtëpisë apo të ndonjë mashkulli në atë votër. Për rastet e këtilla sot e sot e hasim mallkimin që thotë: “krejën tënde e hëngësh” dhe këtë pulë e therin menjëherë që e keqja të kalojë me therjen e saj. Por, duhet cekur se ka raste kur pula shpesh këndon si gjel, që në popull besohet se këndimi i tillë nuk sjell të këqija. Besohet se pula kur këndon shpesh herë ajo këndon nga e mira, sepse është ngirë dhe sjell ose ndjell mirësi, përparim në atë shtëpi.

*Legjenda e ulurimës së qenit*

Besohet se ulurima e qenit është paralajmërim i ndonjë kobi, që të vdesë ndonjë anëtar i familjes. Prandaj, si zakonisht kur qeni fillon të ulurijë, qoftë natën apo ditën, atë* e marrin në mënyra të ndryshme dhe e largojnë larg diku, prej nga s’do të mund të kthehet.
*
Legjenda e hutit*

Kjo është gojëdhëna që në popull besohet se kur huti këndon mbi çati gjatë tërë natës, paralajmërohet ardhja e së keqes apo kobit në atë shtëpi. Prandaj, ndodh që ta ndërrojnë apo ta prishin atë shtëpi.

*Besimi në paralajmërimin e mortes apo të mirës*

Besimi i lashtë pagan që merret me shpjegimin e fatit të ardhshëm të njerëzve dhe për paralajmërimin e ngjarjeve haset në besimet tona popullore, besime këto që parashikojnë të ardhmen sipas shenjave të ndryshme, si: paralajmërimi nga shtazët, të lëkurës apo këna* e vdekur, ëndërrave, e kështu me radhë (v.i.).
Një nga këto besime është edhe ajo në vezën e pulës: Pula e cila bën ndonjë ve të vogël, që në popull quhet “Veza e Haliqit”, për të cilën besohet se të zonjës së shtëpisë i sjell të liga, të këqija, madje edhe mortën e saj. Prandaj, këto pula i therin si dhe vezën e haliqit e thejnë në një vend ku kryqëzohen rrugët, sepse besohet se të këqijat i shkelin kalimtarët që besohet se prishet magjia apo zgjidhet nyja e penjëve që i kanë lidhur për t’i bërë të këqija, e kështu me radhë. Por, ndodh që pula të bëjë ve me dy të verdha, dhe për këtë besohet se zonjës së shtëpisë si dhe mbarë anëtarëve të familjes u sjell fat e mirësi.

*Besimi në paralajmërimin e mortjes nga shtazët*

Po qe se pulën e zë përfundi shiniku apo shosha, në popull besohet se në vitin e ardhshëm nuk do të ketë bereqet të mjaftueshëm për nevojat e tyre, si dhe besohet se do të vdesë dikush nga pronarët e saj - do ta zë dheu i varrit mu ashtu si shiniku apo shosha pulën. Rëndom këto pula i therin, sepse besohet se me therjen e saj do të shkojë edhe e keqja apo vdekja me të.
Në popull haset edhe besimi kur pulën e vënë të këlluqë, në këtë mënyrë: një plakë apo ndonjë plakush, që nuk shëtit shumë, e që në popull besohet se zogjtë të mos ju ngjajnë këtyre. Por, kur i vëndojnë vezët në forik, i vëndojnë në ndonjë shinik apo shoshë ose në ndonjë sitë mielli, dhe atë rëndom numri është çift, që për këto dy raste besohet se të shtohen mu ashtu si drithi që futet në shinik a në shoshë, kurse numri çift ka të bëjë me zogjtë që do të dalin pula kur të rriten.

*Besimi në yjet*

Në popull besohet se yjet kanë besimin e vet, dhe atë në këtë mënyrë: gjatë natës kur qielli është i kthjellët e i mbushur përplot me yje, (v.i.) ndodh që të shkëputet ndonjë yll, që në popull besohet se ai apo ajo që e sheh këtë yll, në këtë rast i vdes moshatari, që thuhet se u shkëput nga jeta. Por, besohet se të rinjtë kur e shohin yllin i cili bie, mu atëherë besojnë se u realizohet dëshira e tyre rinore.
Ky besim rrjedh prej tokave arabe.
*
Rituali i mbjelljeve*

Ky ritual aty-këty thuajse haset nëpër fshatrat e trevës sonë. Fshatrat e malësisë në periudhën e stinës së vjeshtës në ditët e para kur fillojnë të lëvrojnë tokën, përdorin këtë lloj rituali: lëvrimin e tokës e bëjnë zakonisht me kije. Hasen ende hajmali që brenda përmbajnë hudhër, ngase besohet se kjo i ruan kijet nga mësysh-ja, të cila ua varin në qafë.
Por, ditën e parë që e hudhin farën, së pari thejnë nga një kokërr ve, pastaj nëpër thasë apo dujçit e farës vëndojnë kokrra vezësh, sepse ende besohet që drithi i ardhshëm të bëhet sa kokrra e vesë.

*Rituali i mbrojtjes së kafshëve nga egërsirat*

Këtë ritual të lashtë e hasim aty-këtu edhe sot e kësaj dite nëpër vendbanimet e ndryshme, por më së shumti në vendbanimet e malësisë, ku pjesa dërrmuese e popullatës merret me bagëti apo bujqësi.
Ky ritual manifestohet në këtë mënyrë: ndodh që bariut apo govadarit t’i humben disa dhen apo lopë, shqera, viça etj., nëpër kullotat e bjeshkës. Me këtë rast barinjtë apo govadarët marrin po aq lugë për aq dele, lopë e tjera sa kanë humbur. I numërojnë lugët me kujdes dhe i vëndojnë nën një saç zjarri, sepse besohet se saçi i mbron kafshët e humbura prej egërsirave të bjeshkëve të Sharrit. Këtij rituali i përngjitet edhe ky lloj manifestimi, që në popull besohet se për t’i ruajtur kafshët e humbura, konkretisht nga ujku, vëndojnë nën vorbë një gjilpërë apo një brisk të mprehtë, të kthyer mbrapsht, sepse kjo i mbron nga goja e ujkut.

----------


## alibaba

III. Toponomia e fshatrave dhe vendeve

*Zanat*

Zanat janë figurë e besimeve popullore shqiptare, që përfytyrohen si një vashë me një bukuri të rrallë që ende e hasim si shprehje të gjallë në gojën e popullit, kur thuhet “e bukur si Zanë mali”. Thuhet se Zanat jetojnë nëpër malet e Sharrit apo çdo mal ka Zanën e vet. Zana është një qenie hyjnore përplot trimëri e egërsi. Nderi më i madh është që ndonjë të quhet trim si Zana ose të ketë një armë që siç thuhet “vret si Zana”.
Thuhet se Zanat këndonjë natën nëpër burimet, kërcejnë dhe luajnë, mbledhin lule dhe lahen lakuriq. Por Zana edhe ndëshkon, duke shëtitur çdo njeri që guxon të kalojë e të hedh vështrimin kur ajo lahet. Pranda, sipas besimit popullor, kalimtari para se të kalojë nëpër këto vende, kollitet që t’i jep kohë Zanës që lahet, të largohet. Pra, në kuptimin e figurshëm Zanë do të thotë vajzë e bukur.
*
Legjenda e oreve*

Shpesh herë dëgjojmë apo e përdorim në shprehjet tona: “lene mos e nguc se hipën oret e veta”, ose “sa ora* ka mend” etj. Në të kaluarën e afërt ndoshta edhe ende besohet se ORA është një grua apo ndonjë gjarpër që jeton në male, fusha, kroje, lugje ose pranë njerëzve. Për Oret besohet se janë mirëbërëse, ngase shpesh herë njeriut i del në ndihmë për shumë çfarë në jetën e përditshme. Legjendën e Ores në shprehjet e popullit e hasim edhe si mallkim, si për shembull: “të shitoftë ora”, “të marrtë ora e ligë”, “më trishtove e të trishtoftë ora” etj.

*Legjenda e varreve të vëllezërve Paluzit dhe Spahiut
apo vorret* e Shehitëve*

Supozohet se kjo është një ngjarje e vërtetë (v.i.), që ka ndodhur në një të kaluar pak a shumë të lashtë. Sidoqoftë, kjo ka ngelur e gjallë në rrëfimet që e ka përcjellur gojëdhëna e popullit.
Lëndina e cila shtrihet në pjesën e lartë të Zabelit të Vogël apo si e thirrën popullata e fshatit Kamjan “Kullotat te varret e shehitëve”, që për fshatrat e malësisë është rruga e gurbetqarëve. Dikur në këtë lëndinë janë vrarë dy vëllezërit, Paluzi dhe Spahiu, dhe atë, nga kushërinjtë e tyre nga fshati Orviç - fshat që shtrihet matanë lumit Karabunar. Nëna e bijve të vrarë i ka varrosur të dytë në një skaj të lëndinës, ngase më mirë i ka parë prej fshatit; e po nga ky vend edhe sot duket i tërë fshati, dhe si traditë ka ngelur që në këtë vend qoftë të shkojnë apo të kthehen nga kurbeti, aty pari ulen e përmallen duke e shikuar fshatin ku kanë lindur. Thuhet se të dy varret, mbi të cilat ka rrasa, edhe sot e kësaj dite mund të vërehen* (v.i.). Nëna e tyre i ka varrosur mu aty, sepse për çdo mëngjes kur është zgjuar* dhe për çdo mbrëmje prej çardakut të shtëpisë i ka shikuar gjoja se mos ngriten bijtë që i pat përcjellur në Vllajak për të fituar si i gjithë fshati që e kanë traditë. Mirëpo, ata kurrë s’u kthyen, por, malli i nënës për bijtë e vrarë u shndërrua në legjendë, ngase ajo në atë kohë kishte pohuar, se bijtë e saj Paluzi dhe Spahiu kah pika e kulmit të natës çdoherë zgjohen apo ngriten nga varret, saqë ajo matënë lugut ka dëgjuar piskamat e tyre, dhe ajo deri sa qe gjallë thuhet se i ka pritur djemtë që prej ditës kur janë vrarë ata janë shndërruar në Shehita. * Edhe sot në fshatrat Kamjan dhe Orviç thonë, mos kaloni nëpër varret e shehitëve gjatë natës, se ata edhe sot e kësaj dite ngriten nga varret e shëtisin nëpër zabel deri në agun e ditës së re.
Rituali për shtatzënat te Guri i Sokolecit

Rituali për shtatzënat është i stërlashtë dhe e hasim në trevën tonë, i cili është i lidhur me Gurin e Sokolecit, që gjendet në fshatin Kalisht (v.i.).
Në këtë fshat malor gjendet një vend me gurë, ku në të ka një shpellë që populli e quan Guri i Sokolecit. Ky vend vizitohet shpesh herë nga gratë shtatzëna, të cilave nuk u rrojnë fëmijët ose të cilat lindin para kohe.
Te Guri i Sokolecit shkojnë gratë shtatzëna, të shoqëruara nga një grup vajzash të rritura, që sipas zakonit duhet të jenë shtatë, sepse në popull besohet se numri tek sjell fat. Por, ndodh që me ta të shkojnë edhe gra plaka ose vjehrra. Te Guri i Sokolecit qepin këmishë prej shtatë pjesësh të pëlhurës, e këtë ia veshin fëmijës pasi që të lindet. Në këtë vend i ziejnë 9 kokrra vezë të freskëta, të cilat shtatzëna i ha, por ndodh që edhe të tjerët të hanë vezë, ngase besohet se do të lind fëmijën në nëntë muaj.
Po te ky gur ndodh që të marrin tri guralecë dhe t’i qepin në një leckë prej pëlhure, dhe shtatzënës ia lidhin për brezi, e cila atë e bart deri sa të lind fëmijën. Për këtë leckë prej pëlhure në popull besohet se fëmija që do të lind do të jetë i fortë si gur dhe do të jetojë sa Guri i Sokolecit. Në këso raste shtatzëna rrotullohet rreth e përqark gurin me nijetin e vetëm, duke thënë: Sokolec o të kam mall - të lutem ma fal një djalë.
Praktikohet që te Guri i Sokolecit të therin shpend shtëpiak, siç është gjeli, dhe ashtu të therur e lënë aty. Nëse vendosin që fëmijën ta pagëzojnë para se të lind, atëherë duke u kthyer për në shtëpi njeriun e parë që e takojnë gjatë rrugës, ndalen dhe e pyesin se si e ka emrin. Në pajtim* me udhëtarin e rastit fëmijën e pagëzojnë para se të lind (v.i.), e kjo ndodh edhe sot e kësaj dite me ato gra të cilave nuk u rrojnë fëmijët dhe të cilat e praktikojnë këtë lloj rituali. Pasi lind fëmija, atë që e kanë takuar në rrugë e bëjnë kumbarë të fëmijës.

*Rituali i vathit te djali përmallë*

Para se të lind fëmija, por me shpresë se do të lind djalë, përdoret ky lloj rituali: prej beqarëve të lagjes mbledhin pará, por duke llogaritur në numrin tek, si për shembull tre, pesë ose shtatë beqarë të japin një shumë simbolike të hollash me të cilat shkohet te argjendari dhe e porositin “vathin që shërben për djalin përmallë”.
Nëse lind djalë, pas prerjes së kërthizës i shpohet veshi i djathtë dhe njëherit i vëndohet vathi. Në të njëjtën kohë i veshet edhe këmisha që është qepur më parë te Guri i Sokolecit në fshatin Kalisht.
Në popull besohet se ky lloj vathi është i lidhur ngushtë me ritualin e këmishës me guralecat e Gurit të Sokolecit, që fëmija të jetojë aq mirë apo të jetë i fortë si guri, e të jetojë gjatë sa mund të rrojë vathi i argjendtë dhe guralecat e Gurit të Sokolecit.

*Rituali pas vdekjes së fëmijës*

Edhe sot e kësaj dite nëpër disa fshatra të trevës sonë besohet se po të ndodhë të vdesë foshnja apo fëmija derisa është në gji, atë natë që e varrosin, nënën e tij e largojnë nga shtëpia që ta kalojë natën larg shtëpisë së saj. Thuhet se po të jetë nëna e foshnjës në shtëpi, i vjen fëmija i vdekur dhe thith qumësht prej saj. Por, në popull besohet se prej çastit kur fëmija vdes, qumështi i saj është haram për fëmijën e vet. Nëse foshnja vdes menjëherë pas lindjes, duke filluar prej ditës së parë e deri të shtatën, ata që e çojnë në varr, kur kthehen në shtëpi i blejnë diçka lehonës, si zakonisht sheqerka, mollë etj.
Siç duket, kjo bëhet për të vetmin qëllim që ajo përsëri të lind fëmijë. Kur i vdes fëmija i parë, nënës së tij i japin një mashë ta mbajë në dorë që t’i rrojnë fëmijët që do t’i lind. Lehona i heq të gjitha rrobat që i ka pasur veshur dhe vesh rroba të reja. Në kokë vëndon një shami të paushtuar fare. Pasi t’i lind fëmija i parë që do të jetojë, atëherë kemi të bëjmë me disa ceremoniale tjera.

*Rituali i larjes së foshnjës*

Besohet edhe sot e kësaj dite se foshnjën s’duhet ta kapërcejmë përmbi, sepse besohet se nuk rritet. Ndodh që foshnjën apo fëmijën ta kapërcejmë, por atëherë duhet që sërish të kapërcehet*, që të prishet kapërcimi i mëparshëm. Gjashtë javë foshnjën e lajnë përditë. Pas gjashtë javësh fillojnë ta lajnë çdo të dytën ditë, që kuptojmë se një ditë e lajmë, një ditë jo. Ende besohet se të premtave foshnjat e moshave të tilla s’duhet larë, sepse ato nuk rriten.
Por, sa i përket larjes së fëmijës në çdo të dytën ditë, ndodh që ai të ketë ndonjë ndryshim të natyrës së shëndetit ose të sëmuret, prandaj në këto raste e prishin rendin e larjes, e kështu me radhë.

*Rituali i ruajtjes së foshnjës nga shpirtligat*

Besohet se foshnjën s’duhet lënë vetëm, as ditën as natën pa mos i mbushur gjashtë javë, sepse mund të vijnë zanat e ta shitojnë apo ato qofshinlarg mund të vijnë e ta ndërrojnë me fëmijën e vet, e marrin foshnjën dhe e lënë të vetin. Mu për këtë ndër kryet e fëmijës ndër jastëkun e tij, vëndojnë një thikë, por vëndojnë edhe në netull andej kah e ka kryet fëmija, një shtëmbë të rëndomtë të mbushur me ujë si dhe një krehër të shpeshtë, ngase besohet se këto sende e mbrojnë fëmijën nga gjërat e këqija, ngase shpirtligat e të tjerat qofshinlarg i kanë “tëllosum”. Gjatë natës fëmijën e mbulojnë me tesha të zeza, në zinxhirin e zjarrit varin një kusi të zezë. Gjatë natës digjet një dritë, qoftë kandil, qiri, llambë vajguri apo gackë vaji, ngase shpirtligat ikin prej gjërave të zeza si dhe prej dritës.

*Rituali i syrit të ligë apo marrja mësysh*

Këtë ritual e hasim në adetet dhe pokushat e shtatzënisë. Për shtatzëninë janë krijuar një varg adetesh e pokushash që kanë për qëllim mbrojtjen e saj që të mos marrë mësysh nga syri i ligë dhe të mos i bëjë dikush magji, ndonjë zemërligë apo zemërzi nga zilia apo smira, që ka në të, me dëshirë të keqe që ajo ta nxjerrë* fëmijën para kohe, pa i plotësuar hënat e veta. Në popull haset që shtatzënës për të mos marrë mësysh ia mbështjellin në një leckë të zezë një copë të vogël druri apo një ashkë nga lloji i ferrës “çalie”, që rritet në drurin e bagremit, një thelb hudhre si dhe një gackë të tymosur që pak a shumë është e djegur. Leckën e zezë me këto sende ia lidhin për tojë të pështjellakut ose për ushkurin e dimive dhe këtë e mban gjatë gjithë kohës sa është me barrë. Ferra “çalie”, gacka dhe hudhra trajtohen si sende të këqija, të padëshiruara për njerëzit. Prandaj besohet se sa mund ta marrin mësysh këto, aq mund ta marrë mësysh edhe gruaja me barrë.

*Rituali i larjes së fëmijës nën ferrë apo murriz*

Fëmijës që i dalin puçrra të ndryshme nëpër trup e fytyrë në popull e quajnë: lija e ujit, kokat e kuqe apo vraothi, e shkuarja e pulave etj. Kur i paraqiten ndonjëra prej këtyre sëmurjeve e marrin fëmijën dhe e lajnë në “SINUAR” të huaj që sëmurja të mbetet atje.
Qysh në mbrëmje e mbushin një enë me ujë, që zakonisht është gjygim* prej bakri si dhe gjatë mbushjes nuk folin fare. Pasi e mbushin gjygimin me ujë, e lënë pas dere tërë natën si dhe mbi të vëndojnë një fshesë farashi, një mashë zjarri, kaci zjarri dhe tri ceja* që vijnë.
Për të gjitha këto besohet me sa vijon: gjygimi prej bakri simbolizon vazhdimësinë e jetës së fortë mu si metali i bakrit, e jeta t’i ecë qetë si uji. Fshesa e farashit simbolizon që të gjitha të ligat për shëndetin e fëmijës t’i merr e t’i fshijë prej jetës së tij. Për mashën e zjarrit dhe kacinë dhe tri cejat besohet që jeta e fëmijës të mos shuhet, por të bartet mu si zjarri që e bart kacia e zjarrit dhe mu si tri cejat që lëshojnë penjë poashtu edhe fëmija të ketë fije të shpeshta të mira në jetën e tij të ardhshme.
Në mëngjes e ngrohin këtë ujë që së bashku me fëmijën shkojnë diku ku kufizohet vendi në mes dy fshatrave që në popull e quajnë: “sinuari i huaj”. Pra, fëmijën e lajnë rëndom nën ndonjë ferrë apo nën ndonjë murriz. Pasi që e lajnë, trupin e lagur të tij e fshijnë me këmishën e tij të cilën e hudhin në ferrë apo në murriz duke thënë: “kokat e kuqe, lija e ujit, shkuarja e pulave, e të këqijat e këtij fëmijës mbetshin nëpër ferra e mrriza” si dhe “të këqijat dhe të ligat i lamë e të mirat i marrshim”, e kështu me radhë.

*Rituali i larjes së fëmijës kur mbushet me puçrra apo shkuarja e pulave*

Pasi që fëmija është mbushur me puçrra, atëherë e marrin dhe e lajnë me ujë që t’i shkojë e keqja apo të këqijat. Zakonisht fëmijën e lajnë mu afër derës së kotecit të pulave. Larja e fëmijës bëhet me ujin që e ngrohin dhe në të futet një shat ose kazmë, që i nxehin në zjarr deri në atë masë sa që skuqen dhe pastaj i zhytin në ujë, por, vetëm një herë. Pra, me këtë ujë të ngrohtë edhe e lajnë fëmijën që është mbushur me puçrra apo shkuarja e pulave. Në popull besohet se larja që i bëhet mu para kotecit ka për qëllim që të këqijat të shkojnë bashkë me ujin te glasat e pulave nga e ka marrë sëmundjen. Për shatin apo kazmën e nxehtë besohet se sëmundja i kalon mu ashtu siç ftohen këto vegla të punës në ujin që e lajnë fëmijën. Në fund duke e larë fëmijën thuhet: “Sebep pi kësaj, e dërmá pi Zotit”.

*Rituali i leckës me nëntë tishka*

Sipas këtij rituali, lecka me nëntë tishka përdoret për gratë, të cilat lindin apo s’e mbajnë fëmijën deri në muajt e caktuar, por lindin në muajin e gjashtë ose të tetë.
Në popull ende e hasim këtë ritual. Që fëmijët të mos linden gjashtë- (v.i.) apo tetëmuajsh, atëherë gruas kur mbetet me barrë, ia mbështjellin në një leckë nëntë tishka të vogla druri, të nxjerra prej nëntë trarëve të ndonjë shtëpie nëntëanëtarëshe, dhe këtë leckë me këto nëntë tishka ia lidhin për ushkurin e dimive, të cilën e mban gjatë kohës sa është me barrë, me qëllim që fëmijët t’i lind muajin e nëntë e t’i rrojnë gjatë. Gratë që i bëjnë fëmijët pa hënë apo që lindin në muajin e gjashtë apo të tetë e që u vdesin, dalin tri të premte njëra pas tjetrës dhe i numërojnë “xhematin” që kanë shkuar për ta falur Xhumanë. Tri herë nga nëntë veta i numëron me qëllim që fëmijët t’i bëjë në muajin e nëntë. Thuhet se për të lindur fëmijët në të nëntin muaj, kur janë të fejuara duhet dalur fshehtas për t’i numëruar petkaxhinjtë e vet tri herë nga nëntë veta.

*Rituali i breshkës së ujit*

Ky është një ritual pagan që e hasim në adetet tona popullore. Koka e breshkës së ujit përdoret për gratë të cilat nuk lindin fëmijë ose, siç i quan populli, “gratë që janë shterpe”.
Rituali bëhet në këtë formë: Merret koka e breshkës së ujit ashtu e përgjakur dhe e lidhin me do lecka që janë përshkuar nëpër dorë të shumë hoxhallarëve. Palohet me shumë kujdes nga ndonjë grua plakë e cila në jetë i ka mbërritur nipat dhe stërnipat e vet, pra, koka e breshkës së ujit ashtu e mbështjellur mirë lidhet për ushkurin e dimijave apo të doneve, dhe mbahet përderisa të mbetet shtatzënë. Por, ndodh që edhe pasi të lind, ta mbajë përderisa fëmija fillon të flasë.

*Rituali i fëmijës së ndërruar pas 40 ditëve*

Edhe sot ndodh që fëmija pa i mbushur ditët të ndërrohet (stoliset), me ç’rast kur e shohin se është ndërruar ai fillon të qajë, bile-bile edhe dobësohet, e ndërron pamjen në fytyrë. Por, për këtë nuk di kush se çfarë i dhemb, prandaj përdorin këtë ritual: I marrin katër vajza të dhëna apo të fejuara si dhe dy vajza beqare të cilat foshnjën e çojnë te varret, ku e mbështesin në një rrasë varri si dhe njëra mbetet aty pari, kurse 3 të tjerat largohen. Vajza e cila gjendet pranë fëmijës, kuptohet është e fejuar, dhe në këtë rast i thotë këto fjalë duke i përsëritur tri herë: “Zanë-zanë e malit, bjerr çka të marr, merre çka ke lanë”. Në qoftë se fëmija në atë çast qanë, tregon se atë e kanë shëruar zanat, por nëse nuk qanë, ndodh që fëmija në rrasën e varrit të vdes. Pra, për këtë ritual shkohet tri ditë rresht. Prandaj foshnja pa i bërë ditët nuk duhet ta lëmë vetë.

*Rituali i prerjes së kërthizës së foshnjës*

Ky lloj rituali bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Ende pa ia prerë kërthizën, foshnjës ia prekin tërë trupin me një lëvere çorapi, që në popull quhet lëvere, që besohet se e mbron prej syrit të ligë apo të marrjes mësysh. Rituali i prerjes së kërthizës në vete ngërthen disa mjete për prerje siç janë: sëpata, zhileti (brisku), gur për gur, me gërshërë etj. Me rastin e prerjes së kërthizës, përkatësisht e lidhin me një gjatësi të lëshuar prej tre gishtash, qëllimi i lëshimit të tre gishta zorrë prej nyjes së lidhur është që foshnja më lirisht të merr frymë si dhe të mos i zgjidhet nyja.
Prerja e kërthizës me mjetet e përmendura kanë edhe besimet e veta në popull, si për shembull, prerja me sëpatë ose gur me gur, besohet se foshnja do të bëhet më i butë, më i urtë në jetë. Në rast se i pritet kërthiza me zhilet apo brisk, ai në jetë do të bëhet i egër, i rreptë, kokëfortë, e kështu me radhë. Por, vlen të përmendim se në të kaluarën në shumë raste kërthizën e kanë prerë me gur për gur, që sot apo që nga e kaluara e afërt rrallë diku haset, sepse në popull besohet se foshnja në jetë do të jetë i pagdhendur mu ashtu si gur, e kështu me radhë. Prandaj kërthizën e presin me sëpatë apo gërshërë, që në popull besohet se do të jetë i butë, i urtë, i mençur, mendjemprehtë si sëpata e mprehtë apo si gërshërët që presin.

*Rituali për shtatzëninë te Guri i Lalës në fshatin Çiflik*

Në këtë fshat të Dërventit gjendet një gur të cilin e quajnë Guri i Lalës, ku shkojnë gratë shtatzëna të shoqëruara me tri vajza të fejuara. Me vete marrin nga një copë pëlhure që vëndohet në razboj*, nga një gjilpërë, gërshërë si dhe një makare me penj. Te Guri i Lalës këto vajza qepin nga pëlhura këmisha që fëmijës do t’ia veshin kur të lind, kurse gërshërët, makaren e penjt i lënë te ky gur, që në popull besohet se fëmija që do t’i lind, do t’i rrojë.

*Rituali i larjes dhe mbështjelljes së fëmijës*

Në nënqiellin e trevës sonë hasen rituale të ndryshme pasi të lind foshnja. Një ndër ta është rituali i larjes dhe mbështjelljes së foshnjës, cili bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Po qe se është djalë, atëherë e marrin dhe e lajnë në një enë që kryesisht është korita. Në këtë rast e lajnë me ujë të ftohtë, që në popull besohet se do ta durojë të ftohtin, të jetë i qëndrueshëm, i fortë e t’i përballojë vështirësitë në jetë. Por, në rast se është vajzë, atëherë e lajnë me ujë të ngrohtë apo të vokët, që besohet se në jetë të jetë gjithmonë në gjirin e ngrohtë familjar si dhe kur të bëhet nënë të ketë ngrohtësi për fëmijët që do t’i lind e do t’i rrit. Në ujin e foshnjës është zakon të futin një sasi të vogël kripë, që fëmija të mos kuhet, si dhe e thejnë një kokërr ve, që besohet se fëmija do të jetë i bardhë dhe i rrumbullakët si veza, që ka edhe besimin se fillon jeta e fëmijës.
Pasi që fëmijën e lajnë me të gjitha adetet e përmendura, atëherë marrin dhe e lidhin apo e mbështjellin, zakonisht me dy pelena të lashta të bardha. Por, ka raste kur pelenat janë të zbukuruara me vijë të zezë rreth e përqark pelenave, që në popull besohet se ngjyra bardhë e zi e mbron fëmijën prej marrjes mësysh, si dhe dizgu apo toja është e zbukuruar me të njëjtat ngjyra. Që mos ta marrin mësysh, në një leckë ngjyrë të zezë futin pak dyllë, një thelb hudhre, një kokërr kripë, një gackë dhe një ferrë çalie, që të gjitha këto i mbështjellin në formë të rrumbullakët dhe ia varin në tojë e pelena, që zakonisht ia varin në pjesën e përparme, ku duket. Por, në këtë vëndojnë edhe disa copa hekuri prej shoshës, që besohet që nëna fëmijët t’i ketë tok në shtëpi, ashtu siç e mbledh shosha drithin.
Pasi që i kryejnë të gjitha këto, atëherë foshnjën e vënë në djep, i cili është prej druri dhe i zbukuruar.

*Rituali i vënies së vathit para se foshnjën ta lajnë e ta lidhin me pelena*

Pasi që foshnja te ketë lind, ende pa e larë ia shpojnë veshin e djathtë dhe ia varin një vath prej ari apo argjendi. Këtë vath e kanë blerë që më parë nëntë djem beqarë që i kanë prindërit të gjallë, sepse besohet se fëmija i lindur qoftë djalë apo vajzë, në të ardhmen do të jetojë e të rritet me prindër.
Vathi i vëndohet fëmijës së parë, i cili pas shumë fëmijëve lind i gjallë dhe mu për këtë besohet se do të jetojë sa ari apo argjendi. Pasi që ia vëndojnë vathin dhe e lajnë, atëherë e marrin ashtu të lidhur me pelena e kapërcejnë nëpër verige të kusisë prej bakri, ngase besohet se fëmija do të jetë i fortë dhe do të jetojë sa jeton bakri dhe se ky metal e mbron prej shpirtligave dhe marrjes mësysh. Pastaj e kapërcejnë nëpër sanxhakun e hekurt të zjarrit të votrës, sepse besohet se do të jetojë gjatë, e kurrë nuk do t’i shuhet zjarri në votër, por këtë e bëjnë vetëm kur fëmija është djalë, e rrallë herë edhe vajzë.

*Rituali i vëndosjes së foshnjës në gur*

Grave që nuk u rrojnë fëmijët dikur në trevën tonë është hasur edhe ky lloj rituali i cili është bërë në këtë mënyrë: Pasi që fëmijën e kanë larë dhe e kanë veshur apo mbështjellur me pelena, e çojnë te vendi i quajtur “Guri i gjallë”, dhe gurë të këtillë thuajse gjenden nëpër të gjitha fshatrat e trevës sonë. Pra, këta gurë janë të mëdhenj e të ngulitur* në tokë nga vetë natyra. Foshnjën e sjellin tri herë rrotull rreth këtij guri si dhe në fund e vëndojnë mbi këtë gur që qëndron një kohë të shkurtër.
Për vënien e foshnjës mbi gurin e gjallë besohet se foshnja do të jetojë aq sa do të jetë guri i gjallë.

*Rituali për humbjen e lungës te fëmija*

Këtë ritual mund ta bëjë e ëma e fëmijës apo ndonjë grua tjetër që di ta bëjë këtë lloj rituali.
Për heqjen e lungës, rëndom të martave në mbrëmje kur fillon të errësohet, në një strehë të shtëpisë e qesin fëmijën dhe bëhet ky ritual. Në këtë rast përdorin: një krehër, një thikë, një kaci, një fshesë si dhe tre guraleca. Pra, për këto gjësende në popull haset besimi në këtë kuptim: Me krehër e prekin tre herë lungën e fëmijës dhe tokën, sepse besohet se krehëri e fut në tokë. Me thikën, kacinë dhe fshesën poashtu tre herë e prekin lungën dhe tokën që në popull besohet se thika e pret, fshesa e fshin, kacia e dëlirë dhe e hudh në tokë. Për këtë ritual pastaj marrin një krande dhe e prekin poashtu tre herë lungën dhe tokën, ngase besohet se lunga do të kalojë në tokë. Me tre guralecat me secilin prej tyre e prekin lungën dhe tokën, pra, të tre guralecat i lënë në tokë të kthyera me dëshirë që edhe lunga të kthehet mbrapsht e të humbet.
Pra, këtë ritual e përdorin tre të martave radhazi, sepse besohet se do ta merr lungën.

*Besimet në marrjen mësysh*

Kur qanë foshnja dhe atë shpesh zgjohet nga gjumi i trembur dhe shpërthen vajit, që në popull besohet se në këtë rast ka marrë mësysh. Pavarësisht se mund të ndodhë ditën apo natën, atëherë e mbushin një kusi me ujë për ta larë foshnjën apo fëmijën. Pra, këtë ujë e ngrohin, ku në të futin tri gaca zjarri, që në popull i quajnë gaca e parë është e Syziut, gaca e dytë e Sybardhit dhe gaca e tretë e Syshkruarit. Pasi që i fikin, që besohet se cila gacë zhërit më shumë, atëherë ajo është apo ai Sy ka marrë mësysh. Prandaj, në këtë rast besohet se fëmija është çliruar nga syri i ligë.
Pasi që e gjejnë se cili sy e ka marrë mësysh, atëherë marrin një shoshë, ku në të futin tri lugë, tri ceja, një thikë, fshesë, mashë, kaci, saxhak si dhe kandarin.
Në këtë rast fëmijën e qesin te pragu i derës së dhomës, ku edhe e lajnë, duke ia lëshuar ujin nëpër shoshë, ku në të gjenden veglat shtëpiake, sepse besohet se të keqen e fëmijës do ta marrin lugët mu ashtu siç e marrin gjellën, ta presë thika, ta fshijë fshesa, ta kapë masha, e ta dëlirë kacia. Në këtë rast thuhet: “Të këqijat me ujin teposhtë - fëmija terma” apo “Të mirat këndej pragut të derës - të këqijat larg pragut të derës” etj.
Pastaj, fëmijën e vëndojnë në gjumë, ku e zë gjumi. Shoshën me të gjitha sendet e kthejnë apo e përmbysin në dhomë ose në korridorin e shtëpisë, ngase dëshirohet që dhembja e fëmijës të mos i kthehet prapë.

*Rituali për mbrojtjen e fëmijës prej marrjes mësysh*

Këtë ritual edhe sot e kësaj dite mund ta hasim në trevën tonë, sepse marrja mësysh, mbrojtja dhe shërimi nga mësyshi janë ritual i një tërësie.
Rituali për mbrojtjen e fëmijës prej marrjes mësysh bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Prej tri vajzave që i kanë prindërit gjallë si dhe të jenë të fejuara, lypin harxhe të ngjyrave të ndryshme, fëmijës i bëjnë në të ardhmen çorapë si dhe u lypin këmbëza.
Për numrin tek, pra, të tri vajzat e fejuara besohet fëmija do të ketë fat si dhe do të jetojë me prindër të gjallë mu si tri vajzat e fejuara.
Prej harxhit të marrë nga tri vajzat e lartpërmendura, i thurin çorapë prej shumë ngjyrash. Rëndom çorapët i stolisin në maje me ngjyra të llojllojshme, si e verdhë, e kaltërt, e bardhë etj., ndërsa çorapin tjetër e stolisin me ngjyrë të kuqe, pembe etj., që për të gjitha këto ngjyra besohet se fëmijën e mbrojnë prej marrjes mësysh.
Po për të njëjtin ritual përdorin edhe disa gjëra apo sende, si rruaza me ngjyrë të kaltërt i vëndojnë në penj dhe atë disa herë i bëjnë në formë të trekëndëshit, ku varin me të edhe një kokërr gështenje të egër. Kjo shërben për ta ruajtur fëmijën nga marrja mësysh.

*Besimi në myzhden (v.i.) e dhënë kur lind fëmija*

Për lindjen e fëmijës së parë pavarësisht djalë apo vajzë, i çojnë dy apo tre fëmijë për të marrë myzhden, te të afërmit e lehonës si dhe të burrit të saj. Por, këto të tre fëmijë i dërgojnë në familjen e nuses, të dytin te familja e burrit si dhe të tretin në lagjen ku jetojnë. Shpërblimet që i marrin kanë edhe besimin e vet, si: paratë e metalta, kokrrat e vezëve, çorapë të thurur me shumë ngjyra, këmishë të vijme* etj., që në popull ende hasen këto sihariqe. Për paratë e metalta besohet se fëmija të jetë i fortë e të jetojë gjatë sa jeton monedha e metalit; të jetë i shëndetshëm mu si veza e bardhë, e rrumbullakët, e kështu me radhë.
Por, kur merret lajmi për lindjen e fëmijës, atëherë prekin ndonjë hekur, vath, dry, rezen e derës, sepse në popull besohet që fëmija të jetojë apo të jetë i fortë mu si këto metalet e përmendura.

*Besimi në nafakën e lindjes së fëmijës*

Lindja e djalit rëndom i gëzon shumë apo pa masë prindërit dhe anëtarët e tjerë të familjes së burrit si dhe të familjes së nuses apo të lehonës. Por, për lindjen e vajzës thuajse pak a shumë ju bëhet qejfi në krahasim me lindjen e djalit.
Por, në popull haset ky besim me lindjen e fëmijës si në rastin kur lind djalë - besohet se lind me një nafakë, ndërsa për vajzën lind me shtatë nafaka.
Djalit gjatë të ardhmes në jetë i rritet nafaka e vetme, ndërsa vajzës së lindur besohet se i shkurtohen apo gjashtë nafaka i lë tek babai, kurse një e merr te burri i vet.
Por, duhet përmendur se me lindjen e vajzës në popull besohet se shtëpisë së të atit të saj i shtohet pasuria apo përparon hovshëm, që në popull thuhet se, “femra rriten si shelnjet”.

*Rituali kur fëmija është i kapërcyer apo e zë ajo punë*

Ky lloj rituali pagan ka të bëjë me shëndetin apo kur fëmija është i sëmurë, që në popull e quajnë “e kapërcejmë apo e zë ajo punë”. Për këtë sëmundje haset ky lloj rituali që bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Fëmijën e marrin dhe e mbështjellin me një xharr grash dhe e futin tri herë në magje, ngase besohet se bereqeti ose buka, mielli do ta largojnë sëmundjen mu ashtu si gatuhet buka, dhe kjo sëmundje të shkojë prej tij. Pastaj marrin një shkop të cilin e thejnë përgjysmë dhe atë mu në pragun e derës, dhe ashtu të thyer e hudhin diku larg. Për thyerjen e shkopit më dysh besohet se sëmundjen e kanë thyer, e kanë hudhur larg nga pragu i shtëpisë.
Po për këtë sëmundje të rëndë përdoret edhe kjo: ia qesin fëmijës teshat e trupit dhe i mbështjellin mirë, ku në mes e futin një gur, e hudhin prej pragut të derës së shtëpisë me tërë forcën që ka. Aty ku bien teshat me gurin, mu aty edhe i varrosin këto tesha, që në popull besohet se edhe sëmundjen e kanë shty së bashku me këtë në tokë. Pra, për të gjithë këto, në popull besohet se fëmija do të përmirësohet nga sëmundja e të kapërcyerit* apo kur e “zë ajo punë”.

*Rituali i vënies së fëmijës mbi varrin e panjohur (v.i.)*

Në popull hasen rituale të shumta për fëmijët që nuk i kanë mbushur ditët. Pra, këta fëmijë që në popull besohet se janë të sëmurë apo shëndetligë, që kanë mundur të pësojnë nga shpirtligat apo ndërrohen si fëmijë nga ato qofshinlarg, ngase nuk i ruajnë gjatë 40 ditëve. Në këto raste rëndom përdoret ky lloj rituali pagan, dhe atë në këtë mënyrë: Tri vajza të bëshme e të shëndosha apo e ëma së bashku me ta, e marrin fëmijën dhe e çojnë te ndonjë varr i paditur apo i panjohur dhe atë qoftë në fshatin ku jetojnë ose diku afër ndonjë fshati.
Praktikohet që fëmijën ta marrin që në mëngjes herët, që askujt nuk i tregojnë për rastin në fjalë. E vëndojnë fëmijën mbi varrin e panjohur dhe atë në formë të kryqëzuar që bëhet kryqi mbi varr. Kjo formë e vënies së fëmijës mbi varr përmban elemente që nga të parët tanë krishterë, kurse sot këtë ritual e bëjnë në këtë mënyrë: Fëmijën e lënë të vetëm fill mbi varr dhe largohen disa metra dhe fshehen pas ndonjë rrasë varri, dhe kështu qëndrojnë nja 4 ose 5 minuta. Mirëpo, gjatë kësaj kohe presin me plot kureshtje se a do të qajë fëmija, ngase po të qajë, atëherë besohet se fëmija e sheh se qofshinlargët e sjellin të vetin fëmijë, e ky i rëndomti besohet se qanë pas atyre. Por, nëse fëmija nuk qanë, atëherë besohet se në këtë rast nuk kanë ardhur qofshinlargët për ta sjellë fëmijën e ndërruar. Në këtë rast besohet se fëmija s’do të qajë, saqë nuk besohet më për këtë dhe presin për kohë të shkurtër që të vdesë, sepse fëmija i ndërruar apo e qoftlargut nuk mundet të jetojë më në mesin e njerëzve.
Pra, pas këtij rituali e marrin fëmijën dhe e çojnë në shtëpi. Në qoftë se fëmija ka qarë, atëherë besohet se do të përmirësohet, e në qoftë se nuk ka qarë, atëherë ky fëmijë pritet të vdesë.

*Rituali i lindjes dhe pagëzimi i fëmijës*

Me lindjen e foshnjës, këtë e lënë thuajse një kohë të shkurtër mu në vendin ku ka rënë, që në popull besohet se i shkruhet “nafaka”, ku në këtë rast s’guxohet ta lënë më gjatë, sepse besohet se foshnjës së posalindur mund t’i shkurtohet nafaka apo ta presin të këqija e të liga në të ardhmen e jetës së tij apo të ketë fat të mbrapshtë.
Por, duhet përmendur se po të jetë foshnja djalë, atë e çojnë nga vendi me fjalët: Adem, Ali, Daut, Muhamet, e kështu me radhë, por thuhet: “Zoti jetë t’i japë e nafakë të mirë i shkruajt”. Por, edhe kur është vajzë, bëhet i njëjti ritual, ku thuhet: “Hava e nënës, Fatimja e nënës, Zoti nafakë të mirë të dhashtë”, por në të shumtën e rasteve nuk e përmendin “Zoti jetë të gjatë t’i japë”, që kuptojmë aprioritetin që i kushtohet djalit. Pra, këto janë emra të profetëve të fesë Islame, që sipas dispozitave fetare islame fëmija nuk bën të jetë pa emër.
Pagëzimi i fëmijës me emra profetësh në popull besohet se emrat e tillë do të sjellin mirësinë, mbarësinë apo thjesht do t’u përngjajnë atyre sadopak në disa cilësi të larta njerëzore të atyre botëkuptimeve fetare islame. Por, ky pagëzim është i përkohshëm, që mund të zgjasë deri më shtatë ditë që pastaj ia vënë emrin e përhershëm.
Por, besimi në këtë pagëzim të përkohshëm në popull trajtohet me plot besim, se po të vdesë fëmija i posalindur brenda këtyre ditëve, atëherë nuk bën të varroset pa emër dhe mu për këtë i vëndojnë emrat e tillë të profetëve.
Sidoqoftë, duhet vënë në pah se edhe këtu kemi disa elemente të paganizmit (v.i.), që janë bartur ndër shekuj me karakterin e rotacizmit, si për ditët që janë tek, 1, 3, 5, 7, që besohet se sjellin fat, mirësi, përparim, e kështu me radhë.

*Rituali i ndezjes së zjarrit para se të lind fëmija*

Se çfarë fëmije do të lindet, djalë apo vajzë, për këtë haset rituali pagan i ndezjes së zjarrit, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Në votrën e zjarrit vëndojnë drunj të renditur me kujdes, pasi që turmën e drunjve e rregullojnë, atëherë e ndezin zjarrin. Nëse zjarri kallet përnjëherë, në popull besohet se shtatzëna do të lind djalë dhe do të rritet e të shtohet përparimi në bujqësi, blegtori e kështu me radhë. Por nëse zjarri nuk kallet, atëherë e fryjnë që prej saj del vetëm tym, që kuptohet se drunjtë nxihen, dhe për këtë besohet se shtatzëna pas shumë mundimeve pritet të lind vajzë.

*Kana e Livadheve*

Gjysmë kilometër mbi fshatin Shipkovicë gjenden Kana-livadhet. Tek këta livadhe përreth gjenden gurëz jo shumë të mëdhenj, të cilët kanë ngjyrë kafe. Më parë mbi këta gurëz vajzat e fshatit për çdo festë duke e lagur gurin, e kanë nxjerrur kanën dhe i kanë zbukuruar gishtat, kështu që prej atëherë emri i livadheve mbetet Kana e Livadheve.

*Rituali i shërimit të fëmijëve të sëmurë dhe pagëzimi i fëmijës*

Sipas besimeve që hasen në fshatin Çiflik dhe gjetiu, (v.i.) emërimi i fëmijës bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Fëmijën e marrin dhe e çojnë në një vend ku kalojnë udhëtarët. Njeriu i parë që kalon aty pari do të pyesë se a e shesin fëmijën dhe tregon një çmim. Atëherë personi që e ka sjellë aty, e merr prapë fëmijën dhe ia ngjet emrin e shtegtarit të rastit.
Shërimi i fëmijës siapas besimeve të kësaj ane bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Fëmija që sëmuhet merret dhe dërgohet në një katund tjetër dhe lihen në arën e atij katundi. Kalimtari i parë ftohet që të afrohet dhe t’ia prejë flokët fëmijës dhe ta lë një këmishë. Po qe se bëhet ky ritual, besohet se fëmija më nuk sëmuhet.

*Ara e Ukës*

Rrugës që të shpie tek stanet e Shipkovicës çdo kalimtarit i bie në sy Ara e Ukës. Ky vend më parë ka qenë tërësisht mal. Por, një ditë një djalë i ri me emrin Jakup i thotë nënës së vet: “Oj nënë - atë malin që e kemi - do të shkoj ta pres dhe do ta bëj tokë pjellore”.
Jakupi ia fillon punës, kurse drekën çdo herë ia sjellte nëna e vet dhe me buzëqeshje i thonte: “UKI I NËNËS - DO TË MË BËJË ARË”. Kështu, kalimtarëve u binin në vesh fjalët e nënës së Jakupit.
Jakupi kohë pas kohe arriti malin që e kishte të bëjë tokë pjellore, edhe pas vdekjes së tij, fshatarët e emërojnë me emrin “TE ARA E UKËS”.

*Te Varri i Latifit*

Rreth viteve të 30-ta, atëherë kur ndjehej kriza e madhe ekonomike në palcë të çdo njeriu, dhe në rrethinën e Sharrit merrej rruga Tetovë - Shipkovicë - Prizren, për të çuar duhan apo lloje të tjera materiali për të marrë disa kilogram miell, ngase ishte më lehtë për t’u gjetur miell dhe gjithashtu nuk u binin në sy xhandarëve.
Kështu që, një ndër kalimtarët e kohës është edhe udhëtari me emrin Latif, kurse mbiemri nuk dihet, sepse fshatari i Shipkovicës e takon me frymën e fundit dhe s’pati mundësi për t’i ndihmuar, vetëm e pyet se si quhet, kurse udhëtari arrin ta shqiptojë emrin “Latif” dhe ndërron jetë.
Kështu prej asaj kohe fshatari pasi që e kishte parë udhëtarin në arën e vet, arën e emëron me emrin “Te Varri i Latifit”, ku edhe sot e kësaj dite gjendet varri i tij.

*Toponomia e Graishtes*

Bëhet fjalë për kodrën mbi fshatin Miletinë, dhe në kohën e rezistencës kundër turqve gratë e katundit janë strehuar në këtë kodër, sa herë që është kanosur ndonjë rrezik për fshatin. Kështu, siç thonë edhe pleqtë e fshatit, me kohë kjo kodër e ka marrë emrin Graishte ose Vendi i Grave, ku tubohen gratë.

*Fshati Bozovcë*

Rruga që të shpie për në fshatin më të largët kodrinoro-malor, fshatin Bozovcë, prej rreth 22 kilometrash, jo vetëm që është e rëndë dhe e vështirë, por njëherit është edhe mjaft e pasigurt, meqë ajo asnjëherë nuk është ndërtuar ashtu siç duhet, si një rrugë e viseve malore-kodrinore. Vetë fakti të le përshtypjen se banorët jo vetëm të Bozovcës, por edhe ata të Veshallës dhe Brodecit, ballafaqohen me probleme të karakterit komunal.
Bozovca ka të ndërtuara shkollën fillore periferike, me qendër në Shipkovicë, elektrifikimin si dhe një numër të vogël të shitoreve private dhe Bashkësinë lokale. Që të gjitha këto përbëjnë infrastrukturën e këtij fshati kodrinoro-malor, ndërtimi i të cilit po hapëron thuajse shumë ngadalë, por falë aktivistëve ai synon që të ecë drejt përparimit, edhe përkundër kushteve tejet të vështira.
Veprimtari kryesore e banorëve të këtij fshati është mërgimi dhe blegtoria. E gjithë kjo rezulton se faktorët e përgjithshëm i detyrojnë banorët e këtij fshati që të migrojnë.
Shkollimi në këtë fshat nga dita në ditë po humbën në përpjekjet e përparimit, për të cilën gjë mërgimi e ka bërë të veten, ngase është i vetmi burim i jetesës. Por, banorët e Bozovcës edhe përpos shumë anomalive, bëjnë përpjekje maksimale që me ato pak kuadro të veta, të arrihen rezultate më të mira për të ardhmen.

*Cikli i lehonës apo i llahuzes*

Për lehonën edhe sot e kësaj dite në trevën tonë hasen aty-këtu rituale dhe besime që kanë të bëjnë pas lindjes së foshnjes, edhe atë një apo dy ditë, e deri më tre javë në mbrojtjen e lehonës nga shpirtligat, qofshinlargët, zanat, oret e malit për ruajtjen e saj që të mos i ikë qumështi apo për t’ia kthyer sërish po qe se i ka ikur qumështi, si dhe në rastet kur ajo nuk ka qumësht. Pasi që familja e lehonës merr lajmin e gëzueshëm nga ndonjë grup fëmijësh (numri i tyre rëndom është prej 1-3 dhe atë qofshin djem apo vajza), por është me rëndësi të jenë të rrethit të ngushtë të familjes së burrit të lehonës së lindur* dhe atë, t’i kenë të dy prindërit gjallë, ngase besohet se në numrin tek, si 1 apo 3, që është numër i fatlum si dhe foshnja e posalindur të jetojë me prindër të gjallë. Zakonisht këta fëmijë, e ëma e lëhonës apo prindërit me gjithë anëtarët tjerë të familjes duke filluar që nga shtëpia e vet e më gjerë në familjen në fjalë këta fëmijë i shpërblejnë me dhurata, me pará të hekurta, sheqerka, vezë pulash, lule etj. Pra, për të gjitha këto dhurata në popull kanë edhe besimet e tyre, si paratë e hekurta, që besohet se foshnja e posalindur të jetojë sa paraja e hekurt, të jetë i ëmbël si sheqerkat, i shëndetshëm e i fortë si veza e pulës, i bukur e i dashur si lulet në jetë etj.
Për të gjitha këto që u cekën më lartë nënkuptohet se ndodhin në ditën e parë të lindjes së foshnjës. Është me rëndësi të vihet në pah se më së shumti i japin rëndësi lindjes së foshnjës së parë, konkretisht kur është djalë, që në trevën tonë si dhe në të gjitha trojet shqiptare manifestohet me një përkushtim e me do rituale. Në këtë rast kur marrin lajmin e gëzueshëm kushdo qoftë nga anëtarët e familjes së lehonës apo prindërve të saj, dhe atë pavarësisht se kur e marrin lajmin, është zakon edhe sot e kësaj dite që në çastin kur informohen për lindjen e foshnjes, ato me plot shënd e buzagaz prekin metalet që janë ëm afër tyre, si: sëpatën, vathin, drynin, saxhakun e votrës etj., por ka raste kur e prekin gurin, që foshnja e posalindur të jetojë sa jeton guri. Në këtë rast rëndom dëgjohen fjalë uruese, si p.sh. “rroftë sa hekuri, sa guri etj.”.
Ky ritual që në vete ngërkthen shumë besime pagane haset apo e përdorin të gjithë ata ose ato, ku përfshihen të gjithë familja e burrit si dhe ajo e lehonës dhe mbarë farefisi i gjerë.

*Rituali kur lehona del në krua*

Rituali i daljes së lehonës në krua bëhet në këtë mënyrë: herët në mëngjes lehona del tri ditë rresht në krua, ku i lanë sytë, duart dhe poashtu qet pak ujë në gjoks, trup dhe kah këmbët, që për të gjitha këto besohet që lehona të ketë qumësht. Mirëpo, gjatë rrugës kur shkon dhe kthehet ajo nuk i kthen kryet andej-këndej apo anash, për të cilat gjeste besohet se po të shikojë, atëherë i ikën qumështi. Me rastin e kthimit prej kronit është zakon që lehona në oborr të shtëpisë tek cungu ku shkurtojnë drunjë, të merr apo mbledh një dorë ashka të thata dhe i hudhën në zjarrin e votrës, për të cilën besohet që ajo të mos kthehet bosh nga kroni, por me diç siç janë ashkat të cilat i hedh në zjarr, e mu ashtu siç digjen ato, edhe asaj t’i shtohet qumështi. Duhet cekur se shkaku pse lehona nuk shikon anash tri javë ditë, është se besohet se ajo ku dredh* shikimin atje ndodh që t’i shkojë apo ikë qumështi. Gjithashtu sipas zakonit lehona pa mos i mbushur javët, konkretisht 6 javët e lehonisë, nuk guxon të shkojë tek prindërit e saj apo te dajallarët e foshnjës së lindur, sepse besohet që foshnja do të merret mësysh rëndë si dhe i hudhet vaji apo qarja, për të cilën në popull besohet se e kanë prekur apo ndëshkuar si: shpirtligat, zanat e malit, oret e malit etj.

Ritualet që hasen në fshatrat e malësisë së Sharrit në Novosellë, Sellcë të Keqe dhe Rakovec, me rastin e lindjes së foshnjes në tri ditët e para

Pas lindjes është zakon që lehona të rri e shtrirë më së paku pre 3 ditë deri më 1 javë, me të vetmin qëllim se lehonës i duhet qetësim i trupit. Por, për këtë rast është me rëndësi të ndriçohet një lloj rituali i stërlashtë pagan që edhe sot e kësaj dite e hasim në fshatrat e malësisë së Sharrit, si në Novosellë, Sellcë të Keqe dhe në Rakovec, dhe përdoret në këtë mënyrë: Po qe se nusja ka lindur djalë, ajo sipas zakonit duhet të rri shtrirë 3 ditë në shtratin e shtruar me bar, por nëse ka lindur vajzë, duhet të rri e shtrirë vetëm 1 ditë. Sidoqoftë, për rastin në fjalë gratë e farefisit të burrit dhe të anës së nënës së saj duhet që të vizitojnë sa më parë si dhe ta “darisin” foshnjën, ngase pasi të çohet lehona nga bari, nuk bën ta vizitojnë. Por, gjatë këtyre ditëve derisa lehona rri e shtrirë në barë, e ëma e saj e shoqëruar me disa gra, është e domosdoshme që sipas zakonit ta vizitojë të bijën e vet. Pasi që lehona ngritet prej shtratit të shtruar me bar, e marrin dhe e qesin në kronin më të afërt që gjendet pranë shtëpisë, në këtë mënyrë: Herët në mëngjes lehonën e ndërrojnë me teshat më të mira si dhe e teleisin mu si në rastin kur ajo ka ardhur nuse, dhe atë në ditën e dytë kur e kanë qitur në krua. Lehonën në këtë rast e shoqërojnë gratë më të afërta dhe vajzat beqare, në përcjellje me këngë dhe dajree, ndërkaq një djalë i vogël i cili i ka prindërit gjallë ecën para lehonës dhe grupit të lartpërmendur deri në krua si dhe poashtu kthehet në po të njëjtën mënyrë për në shtëpi, kurse djalin e vogël e shpërblejnë me pará të hekurta, dhe atë, vetë lehona. Pra, për djalin e vogël që e shoqëron, besohet që lehonës fëmijët tjerë t’i lindin djem si dhe për shpërblimin me pará të hekurta poashtu besohet që jeta e foshnjes së posalindur të jetë e fortë dhe ta duan siç e do njerëzimi paranë etj. Për lehonën që e qesin në krua, djali i vogël i cili ecën para saj, i qet ujë lehonës t’i lajë duart dhe fytyrën, për të cilën besohet që lehona të ketë qumësht mu ashtu siç ka ujë kroni. Ndërkaq, lehona në krua e mbush një gjygim të bardhë të bakërt me ujë si dhe e lag një marhamë*. Me ujin e mbushur në krua lehona e lanë fëmijën si dhe e fshinë me marhamën e lagët për të cilat besohet që fëmija të jetojë sa bakri i bardhë, e jeta t’i rrjedhë mu si uji i kulluar i kronit, kurse për marhamën e lagët besohet që lehona gjithmonë të ketë qumësht, e fëmija kurrë në jetë të mos i mbetet i uritur, etj.
I gjithë ky ritual bëhet me përcjellje të grupit të grave dhe vajzave beqare, të cilat këndonjë këngë të ndryshme të përcjellura me dajree. Ndërkaq, lehona pas daljes në krua, del edhe tri ditë rresht.

*Rituali i petullave që ia çojnë lehonës*

Rituali i petullave është i lashtë, dhe në të shumtën e rasteve në trevën tonë i thuan edhe “bakërdari” i misernikut, që rëndom këtë bakërdar e përgatit e ëma e lëhonës, dhe atë, në ditën e parë, pasi që ajo të ketë lind. Pra, ditën e parë lehona patjetër të hajë bakërdar të përzhitur prej miserniku, ngase konsiderohet si ilaç i mirë për lehonën. Mirëpo, për të njëjtin rast në disa vende praktikohet që në vend të bakërdarit të misernikut të përgatiten petulla. Sidoqoftë, bakërdari apo petullat me sherbet ose mjaltë shërbejnë si ilaç për lehonën.
Prej ditës së dytë të lindjes e përafërsisht deri në javën e tretë, është zakon që lehonën ta vizitojnë farefisi. Në këtë rast të gjitha gratë që shkojnë në vizitë, me pjata i çojnë pite, fli, ndrydhe, petulla të gatuara në fterë, pastaj i çojnë edhe ëmbëlsira të ndryshme, si sheqerpare, kadaif, etj. Pra, me rastin e vizitës e shpërblejnë apo e daritin foshnjën, por duhet vënë në pah se në këtë rast lehonën asnjë prej grave nuk e merr n’grykë, për të cilën besohet se i ikën qumështi, respektivisht se qumështi kalon tek ato të cilat i merr n’grykë. Gratë të cilat e “daritin” foshnjën nuk ia shpalosin fytyrën, se po t’ia shohin fytyrën, besohet se atëherë foshnjën mund ta marrin mësysh.
Pra, të gjithë gratë mysafire përpos që nuk i merr n’grykë, lehona bile as që i përcjellë, ngase po t’i përcjellë, atëherë besohet se e përcjellë apo i ikën qumështi i saj.

*Kur fëmija merret mësysh prej ndonjë mysafiri*

(v.i. t’i bëhet një hyrje) Pasi që e përcjellin mysafirin, e marrin fëmijën dhe e ulin menjëherë në vendin ku ka qenë ai ulur më parë, për të cilën aty-këtu besohet se nuk e zë mësyshi i syrit të ligë, e kështu me radhë.
Por, ka raste kur fëmija fillon të qajë shumë pasi që shkon mysafiri, atëherë marrin një enë të mbushur me ujë të ftohtë dhe në të futin gaca zjarri dhe duke i futur ato në kusi, i përmendin emrat e mysafirëve që kanë qenë tek ata në shtëpi, dhe cila prej gacave do të zhurisë më shumë, atëherë besohet se ai apo ajo e ka marrë mësysh fëmijën, dhe prej këtij çasti fëmija çlirohet nga sëmurja. Por, në vazhdim marrin ujë nga kusia dhe e stërpikin si dhe ia lajnë fytyrën, këmbët, duart dhe poashtu i japin të pijë pak ujë. Ndërkaq, pasi që e kryejnë këtë, atëherë e marrin kusinë e mbushur me ujë dhe gacat e zjarrit që gjenden brenda dhe e derdhin ose e hudhin në strehë të shtëpisë, që besohet se kështu do të kalojë apo shkojë bashkë me ujin dhe fëmija do të çlirohet nga syri i ligë, e kështu me radhë.
Në kuadër të këtij rituali aty-këtu haset edhe ajo që mysafirit apo dikujt tjetër që mendojnë se e ka marrë mësysh, i marrin një copë prej teshave që i ka në trup dhe ia djegin, ngase besohet se kështu me djegien e një leckeje, e çlirojnë fëmijën nga syri i ligë.

*Rituali i shoshës me të gjitha gjësendet kur fëmijën e marrin mësysh*

Kur fëmija është i sëmurë dhe qanë shumë, në popull ende hasen aty-këtu rituale të ndryshme për ta shëruar apo ta çlirojnë fëmijën nga marrja mësysh. Rituali i shoshës në trevat tona ka një histori të gjatë dhe përdoret në këtë mënyrë: Pasi që fëmija qanë shumë si dhe gjatë gjumit trishton, pavarësisht se çfarë kohe është, dikushi nga anëtarët e familjes, që rëndom gjyshja apo plaka e shtëpisë e merr një shoshë dhe në të futën tri lugë, tri ceja razboji, një thikë ose brisk, një fshesë farashi, një mashë zjarri, një kaci, etj. etj. Marrin një kusi prej bakri të cilën e kanë mbushur me ujë të ngrohtë apo të vokët dhe te pragu i derës ose shemi i derës e lajnë fëmijën duke e lëshuar ujin nëpër shoshë, ku në të janë të gjitha gjësendet, që për të gjitha besohet se fëmijën do ta shërojnë ose do ta çlirojnë nga syri i ligë mu ashtu siç besohet se do ta merr luga gjellën, ta presë thika ose brisku, ta fshijë si fshesa e farashit, ta nxjerrë si masha prushin, ta dëlirë si kacia bërllokun, e kështu me radhë. Pra, për të gjitha këto besohet se do t’ia heqin apo largojnë sëmurjen e marrjes mësysh.
Por, pasi që e lajnë fëmijën në pragun e derës ose te shemi i derës, e marrin shoshën me të gjitha gjësendet dhe e kthejnë përsëri në korridor, që besohet se edhe sëmurja do të shkojë bashkë me ta në TOKË, e kështu me radhë.
Pra, pasi që e lajnë dhe e kthejnë përsëri shoshën, atëherë e marrin tojën që e lidhin fëmijën në djep dhe e qesin në një udhëkryq, ku e thrijnë horizontalisht, që njeherit formojnë kryq - që ndoshta ka të bëjë me krishterizmin e hershëm. Sidoqoftë, toja vëndohet ashtu që cilido kalimtar i rastit që do ta kapërcejë tojën, edhe sëmurja t’i kapërcejë ashtu siç e kapërcejnë tojën.

*Rituali i plitit për fëmijën shëndetligë*

Fëmijës shëndetligë në popull edhe sot e kësaj dite i kushtojnë një kujdes të veçantë, edhe atë, duke filluar që nga ditët e hershme të tij si dhe deri në moshë madhore.
Në stinën e pranverës, në javën e parë të muajit maj, që në popull e festojnë si ditë të Shën-Gjergjit, haset rituali për kthimin e plitit, i cili bëhet në këtë mënyrë:
Ditën e Luleve, pra, një ditë para Shën-Gjergjit, e marrin fëmijën shëndetligë dhe e çojnë në ndonjë livadh, lëndinë, kodrinë e kështu me radhë, ku e shtrijnë për toke dhe me një shaticë të vogël ashtu siç është fëmija i shtrirë në kokë të shpinës, ia tërheqin një vijë duke rëmuar përreth tokës. Nëse plitat që ia kthejnë brenda përmbajnë ndonjë gjallesë, insekt si krimb, thnegël, etj., atëherë besohet se ky fëmijë do të kthejë e do të mbushet me shëndet mu si toka që është plot e përplot me insekte të gjalla. Në të kundërtën, besohet se fëmija do të dobësohet me shëndet deri në atë shkallë sa do ta marrë toka apo do të vdesë.

*Rituali pas lindjes së foshnjës*

Tri ditë pas lindjes së foshnjës është zakon që mos t’i lajnë pelenat, për të cilën besohet që lehonës të mos i ikë qumështi së bashku me larjen e pelenave. Poashtu në këtë rast besohet që foshnja të mos kryejë nevoja fiziologjike, që e gjithë kjo ka të bëjë me shëndetin e foshnjës. Por, është e udhës që të dihet se sipas zakonit të lashtë, që edhe sot e kësaj dite është aktual apo prezent për 6 javët, aq sa zgjat koha e lehonisë, lehona nuk guxon apo nuk duhet askujt t’i japë asnjë gjësend me dorët e veta, për të cilën në popull besohet se në këtë rast asaj i ikën qumështi me ato që i jep me dorët e veta. Poashtu lehona gjatë 6 javëve nuk duhet të kryejë punë në magje si dhe të gatuajë.
Pra, sipas zakonit lehona gjatë 6 javëve s’duhet as të përcjellë mysafirin dhe as t’i marrë n’grykë dhe poashtu po qe se lehonës i ikën qumështi, është zakon që ajo të lahet çdo ditë, ngase besohet se me larjen e trupit i kthehet qumështi mu ashtu sikur ecën apo rrjedh uji, edhe asaj t’i shtohet qumështi! Gjatë kohës së “llahuzllëkut” lehona duhet të vishet mirë, pra, të mos vishet hollë si dhe të mos ecë këmbëzbathur, se përndryshe sipas besimeve popullore asaj mund t’i ikë qumështi si dhe mund të shkelë në vendet ku ka shkelur më para zana, oret e malit, shpirtligat, ato qofshinlarg, etj.

*Besimi i ruajtjes së foshnjës gjatë gjashtë javëve*

Për ruajtjen e foshnjës gjatë gjashtë javëve sipas zakonit në trevën tonë hasim një sërë ritualesh dhe besime të stërlashta, që datojnë që nga kohërat e paganizmit, para krishterizmit, e pas saj deri në kohërat kur kjo popullatë ka pranuar besimin e fesë islame.
Sipas besimeve popullore, ruajtja apo mbrojtja e foshnjës nga zanat, oret e malit, shpirtligat, nga ato qofshinlarg, etj., kryhen në forma të ndryshme, që në vete ngërthejnë besimin e ruajtjes dhe mbrojtjen e foshnjës, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Foshnja nuk bën gjatë gjashtë javëve të mbetet vetë, pa e pasur ndonjë njeri në prani, por për këtë hasen disa rituale, siç janë: ndër krye apo nën jastëk i lënë një thikë ose brisk si dhe afër djepit, kuptohet, kah e ka kryet, lënë një fshesë ose netull farashi, një krehër të shpeshtë dhe një shtambë të mbushur me ujë, që për të gjitha këto në popull ende aty-këtu besohet se e mbrojnë foshnjën. Gjithashtu foshnjën gjatë gjashtë javëve e mëtej, ia mbulojnë fytyrën me një fasuletë ose shami të hollë ngjyrë të zezë për të cilat poashtu besohet se e ruajnë dhe e mbrojnë nga të gjitha që i kemi cekur më lartë. Poashtu gjatë 6 javëve natën ndezet dritë si dhe në votrën e zjarrit varin një kusi të zezë me veruga, e cila është e mbushur me ujë, që gjithashtu ka të bëjë me besimet e lartpërmendura, e kështu me radhë.

*Rituali i zierjes së kokrrave me rastin e lindjes së foshnjës*

Me rastin e lindjes së foshnjës në trevën tonë haset rituali pagan që bëhet në ditën e parë apo të dytë, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Merret një kusi e madhe dhe vendoset në votrën e zjarrit, ku në kusi futin kokrra misri dhe gruri për t’u zier. Këto dy lloje të bereqetit kanë edhe besimin e vet në popull: misri dhe gruri i zier në kusinë e bakrit lënë të kuptohet se foshnja e posalindur të jetojë gjatë aq sa jeton kusia e bakrit, e të shtojë mu ashtu siç zjarri në votrën e shtëpisë. Pra, ky anëtar i ri i familjes, pavarësisht nga gjinia - djalë apo vajzë, besohet se do ta shtojë bereqetin dhe besohet se secili fëmijë që lindet e ka të caktuar, siç thuhet në popull, “nafakën” nga ana e Zotit.
Mirëpo, këto kokrra të ziera mund të shpërndahen nëpër mbarë farefisin e fshatit apo të lagjes, dhe rëndom këto kokrra i shpërndajnë fëmijët të cilët i kanë prindërit gjallë, për të cilën besohet që foshnja e lindur në jetë, të jetojë me prindër. Pasi që ua kthejnë safën apo enën, në të zakonisht futin pará të metalta, sheqerka, lule etj., që për të gjitha këto besohet, si për paratë e metalta që foshnja e posalindur të jetojë gjatë sa jeton monedha e hekurt, e të duhet aq sa e duan njerëzit paranë, ta duan edhe foshnjën. Për sheqerkat besohet që të jetë i ëmbël e i dashur, dhe për lulet, të jetë i bukur e ta duan si lulen, apo jeta t’i lulëzojë, e kështu me radhë.

*Ritualet e mbrojtjes së lehonës dhe ruajtja e vendit ku ka lindur foshnja*

Tri netët e para kur del lehona nga dhoma, për nevojat e domosdoshme me vete rëndom merr tri gaca zjarri nga votra, për të cilën besohet se janë shok i saj si dhe kur kthehet i vendos në të njëjtin vend. Për këto tri gaca besohet se ikin zanat, oret e malit etj., të cilat munden ta shitojnë lehonën dhe foshnjën. Gjithashtu besohet se lehona s’duhet të shkelë këmëzbathur nëpër vendet ku ka troha buke, e kështu me radhë, ngase mundet të marrë ograk.
Poashtu shtatë ditët apo javën e parë lehonën nuk duhet lënë vetë në dhomë, por duhet dikush të qëndrojë me të ditë e natë, që të mos vijnë zanat, oret e malit etj., e ta shitojnë lehonën dhe foshnjën.
Lehona gjatë 6 javëve s’duhet assesi që të shikohet në pasqyrë, ngase besohet se ajo mund të “ogradiset” nga gëzimi se është bërë nënë etj. Pra, 6 javë rresht në dhomën e lehonës gjatë netëve sipas zakonit duhet të digjet apo ndizet dritë, si: llambë vajguri, gackë vaji, qiri etj., për të cilën besohet se drita i përzen zanat, oret, shpirtligat, etj.
Për ta mbrojtur lehonën në atë vend ku e ka lindur foshnjën, që të mos i bëjnë diç kundër, si p.sh., të mos i ngulin ndonjë gozhdë të metaltë, se besohet që ajo në të ardhmen të mos lind fëmijë apo të shtohet familja e saj, por të gozhdohet lindja në të ardhmen. (v.i. fjalia të definohet më ndryshe!). Mu për këtë vendin ku ka lindur foshnja dhe ku e ka parë për herë të parë, dritën e ruajnë me kujdesin më të madh apo e fshehin vendin si dhe nuk e tregojnë që dikushi nga smira të mos bëjë magji…

*Rituali i pagëzimit të foshnjës*

Rituali i pagëzimit të fëmijës bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Pavarësisht se emrin ia kanë vënë nga ditët, siç janë: dita e parë, e tretë, e pestë, e shtatë, e nëntë, e njëmbëdhjetë, e kështu me radhë, pra, atë ditë që ia vënë emrin foshnjës, i afrohet foshnjës dhe në veshin e djathtë ia thotë tri herë emrin si dhe sipas dispozitave themelore të fesë islame e thërret poashtu tri herë në emrin që e pagëzojnë. Pra, në këtë rast ia këndon një duá si dhe ia thotë tallkinin njësoj sikur atëherë kur i këndohet tallkini të vdekurit me rastin e varrosjes. Siç kuptohet, njeriut tallkini i këndohet dy herë në jetë, kur lind apo kur ia ngjesin emrin, dhe kur vdes. Pra, sipas besimit të fesë islame, thuhet se në rastin kur e pagëzojnë foshnjën, e pagëzojnë për të vetmin besim që foshnja po të vdes, ai ta ketë emrin e vet, mirëpo duhet shtuar se në rast se vdes foshnja, atij nuk i këndohet tallkini mbi varr, ngase tallkinin ua këndojnë njerëzve që vdesin mbi moshën 10-vjeçare, për të cilën besohet se foshnja nuk ka bërë ndonjë mëkat, e kështu me radhë.
Ai që ia këndon foshnjës tallkinin e pagëzimit, dikush nga të afërmit e familjes, si prindi apo gjyshi, duhet ta paguajë atë që e ka bërë duanë dhe e ka kënduar tallkinin, ngase besohet që t’i zihet duaja.

*Ritualet me rastin kur linden vetëm djem apo vajza*

Ato gra të cilat kanë lindur dy e më shumë djem apo vajza, pas lindjes është zakon e ia* kthejnë “anin”, për të cilën besohet që ajo në të ardhmen të lind vajza nëse ka lindur vetëm djem dhe anasjelltas.
Ato gra të cilat lindin vetëm djem apo vajza, në pranverë në kremtën e festës pagane, pra, para ditës së Shën-Gjergjit, në ditën e luleve e caktojnë një fëmijë të vogël - djalë, i cili i ka prindërit gjallë dhe rëndom në ndonjë vend si në lëndina, bafçe, etj., djali i lartpërmendur me një shaticë ose ndonjë vegël tjetër pune të vogël - përreth trupin e shtrirë në tokë ia kthen plitin, kur pritet: (v.i. fjalia nuk është e qartë) po qe se në plit dalin miza, krimba, etj., atëherë besohet se në të ardhmen sërish do të lind vajzë dhe në të kundërtën, po qe se nuk ka asgjë në plit, do të lind djalë.
Po për të njëjtin rast, pra, kur lindin vetëm djem apo vajza, haset rituali i stërlashtë pagan si në vijim: dy gratë prej të cilave njëra ka më shumë se dy djem, e tjetra vajza, dalin për t’u takuar në një vend të caktuar, që rëndom janë vendet të cilat kufizohen në mes të fshatrave dhe i ndërrojnë nëpër dorë fëmijët e tyre, për të cilën besohet se në të ardhmen po qe se ka vetëm vajza, kuptohet, do të lind djalë dhe anasjelltas.

----------


## alibaba

IV. Besime popullore për stinët dhe egërsirat e ndryshme

Lugina e Pollugut*

Lugina jonë e Pollogut që nga kohërat më të hershme është banuar me paraardhësit tanë ILIRËT, të cilët na kanë lënë një trashëgimi mjaft të pasur kulturore, si materiale ashtu edhe shpirtërore.
Gjurmët e trashëgimisë materiale janë të shpërndara në tërë luginën dhe ato i gjejmë në forma të ndryshme, duke mos ditur shpesh se për çka është fjala. Në këtë mënyrë vjen edhe deri te dëmtimi i tyre dhe shkatërrimi, me çka në esencë shkatërrohet e kaluara jonë. Nga ana tjetër gjurmët e të kaluarës sonë në krijimtarinë gojore janë shumë më të theksuara dhe më prezente në të përditshmen tonë. Ato manifestohen në formë të ritualeve të ndryshme, të lidhura ngushtë për stinën e vitit, punët e arës, lindjes dhe vdekjes, e kështu me radhë. Manifestohen edhe nëpërmjet miteve dhe legjendave të ndryshme që na vijnë nga e kaluara jonë e largët e deri më sot dhe që janë ende në kujtesën e popullit tonë. Obligim i ynë është që në forma të ndryshme të përpiqemi që ato ti ruajmë nga harresa. Në këtë drejtim janë bërë edhe disa përpjekje të shkencëtarëve tanë, por me siguri se shumëçka ka mbetur ende pa u shënuar.

Rituali i kërshëndellave në fshatrat Novosellë dhe Sellcë e Keqe, në rastet e vajzave të fejuara

Festa e Kërshëndellave është kryekëput festë e krishterë, që në rrethin e trevës sonë aty-këtu mund të haset ndonjë ritual që praktikohet në ditën e Krishtlindjeve që me datë bie më 25-in e muajit 12-të. Konkretisht në dy fshatrat e malësisë së Sharrit, dhe atë, në Novosellë dhe në Sellcë të Keqe, edhe sot e kësaj dite festohet kjo ditë, por vetëm në këtë mënyrë: Ditën e Kërshëndellave shkohet te nusja apo te e fejuara e tyre dhe atë një djalë apo një vajzë, por ndodh që të shkojnë së bashku. Atje çojnë petulla me tëlyen si dhe tesha, si: këmisha, skutaçe*, shamia ose material për të bërë oja, etj. Mirëpo, nusja apo e fejuara fëmijëve në pjatën që i kanë sjellur petulla me tëlyen ajo ua mbushën me lule dhe sheqerka.
Edhe pse banorët e këtyre fshatrave janë besimtarë islamë, këtë festë të krishterë të Kërshëndellave e kanë ruajtur, bile-bile ende e ruajnë.*
Rituali i këtillë si zakonisht përcillet me këngë me dajre.

Bajramllëku në fshatrat Novosellë dhe Sellcë e Keqe

Në këto dy fshatrat e malësisë së Sharrit shkojnë për festën e Bajramit te nusja të gjithë gratë e fshatit. Si të përhapet lajmi se ndonjë familje shkon te nusja, sipas zakonit që mbretëron, prej secilës shtëpi shkon nga një grua për bajramllëk te ajo familje fare pa u ftuar. Kështu mblidhen deri njëqind e ndoshta më tepër gra.
Të gjitha gratë e këtyre fshatrave që shkojnë për Bajramllëk i çojnë nuses diçka në shenjë bakshishi, kurse vjehrra si zakonisht çon më shumë bakshishe për të fejuarën apo nusen dhe për familjen e saj. Familja e vajzës këtyre grave u vë edhe bukë si dhe ua kthen njësoj bakshishin sipas asaj se kush çfarë i kanë sjellur, por në të shumtën e rasteve u jepen nga një palë çorapë, shamia, marhama, e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i Ditës së Verës për vajzat e fejuara

Ky lloj rituali kryekëput ka të bëjë me stërlashtësinë pagane, i cili manifestohet edhe sot e kësaj dite në trevën apo rrethin ku ne jetojmë. Këtë ritual e hasim në fshatrat Sellcë e Keqe dhe Novosellë.
Familja e djalit dërgon te nusja apo te e fejuara katër-pesë fëmijë, pavarësisht nga gjinia e tyre. Fëmijët me vete marrin një lloj pite, të ashtuquajtur me rende apo arem-pite, ngase besohet që punët rreth përgatitjes së të fejuarës ti shkojnë rend e me rregull, pa pengesa, mu ashtu siç radhitet kjo lloj pite.
Dita e verës, që populli e quan edhe si ditë e kryemotmotit, e cila bie kah fillimi i muajit mars, në kontekstin e ritualit në fjalë e përdorin për shkuarjen te e fejuara, me dajre të shoqëruara me këngë të ndryshme, por në thelb me përmbajtjen e ditës së verës.

Guri i Leshnicës

Ditën e festës së Shën-Gjergjit në fshatin Leshnicë tubohen vajza nga fshatrat përreth, te vendi i cili quhet Guri i Leshnicës së Epërme. Në këtë vend ndodhet një gur i rrumbullakët, që në mes gjendet një vrimë në të cilën edhe sot e kësaj dite tubohet vajzat beqare. Në këtë vrimë të këtij guri hynë brenda ato vajza të cilat janë të lira si dhe të pastra; guri i lëshon të kalojnë, kurse ato vajza që janë të zëna e marrin rrugën e avanturave dhe ky gur i shtrëngon në mes të trupit dhe i mban një kohë të caktuar.

Shën-Mitri (Shën Dhimitri)

Shën-Mitri në popull merret si ditë kufitare midis dy stinëve të motmotit - midis vjeshtës dhe dimrit. Dita e Shën-Mitrit dhe ajo e Shën-Gjergjit janë marrë si ditë që caktojnë mbarimin dhe fillimin e stinëve.
Në të kaluarën kur janë folur izmeqar është llogaritur prej festës së Shën-Gjergjit deri në Shën-Mitër si dhe anasjelltas. Megjithëse Shën-Mitri edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk merret si një ditë feste, por prapëseprapë në popull manifestohet, edhe atë, natën e Shën-Mitrit apo të 8 Nëntorit vende-vende gjatë kësaj nate zihet kungull, sepse besohet se anëtarët e shtëpisë gjatë tërë vitit do të jenë të majmë si kungulli.

Rituali pagan për larjen e fëmijës në festën e Shën-Gjergjit

Rituali pagan për larjen e fëmijës në ditën e Luleve apo në ditën e Shën-Gjergjit, ende haset i gjallë në trevën e këtij nënqielli të Sharrit dhe fushës së Pollogut. Pra, ky lloj rituali bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Rëndom një ditë para festës pagane, pra të Shën-Gjergjit, në ditën e Luleve, para dite marrin fëmijën dhe e lajnë, si në: koritë, trup të prerë druri si dhe duke i mbajtur në dorë. Por, larjen e fëmijës e bëjnë ndër jorgovana, trëndafila, lule fula* etj. Ujin që e lajnë fëmijën i futin lule të llojllojshme si dhe gjethe, por gjatë larjes përdorin edhe një kokërr veze pule me të cilën gjatë larjes e fërkojnë së bashku me lulet dhe gjethet.
Për të gjitha këto besohet me sa vijon: ndër jorgovan, trëndafila, fula, e të tjera, besohet që foshnja apo fëmija në jetën e tij të ardhshme do të rritet e të lulëzojë mu si këto lule. Por edhe për lulet dhe gjethet që i futin në ujin e ngrohtë, besohet që fëmijët të bëhen të pashëm (v.i.), kurse për vezën e pulës, besohet që fëmija të jetë i shëndoshë dhe të jetë i bardhë i veza, e i rrumbullakët mu si kjo.
Por, ka raste kur fëmijët shëndetligë i lajnë me ritualin e lartpërmendur si dhe i çojnë në burim të ujit të thartë si në këto dy fshatra rrënzë Sharrit në Reçicë të Madhe dhe në Pallçisht të Poshtëm, ku i lajnë në vendburimet me ujë të ftohtë mineral, por kjo bëhet me të vetmin qëllim se besohet mu ashtu si uji i tharët që në vete përmban shumë elemente nga toka, poashtu edhe fëmija të jetë i tillë ndaj jetës e të rritet me shumë të mira në jetë.

Shën-Dhimitri - Shën-Mitri (Shimitri)

Kjo festë në popull festohet në këtë mënyrë: Natën e Shën-Dhimitrit apo gati çdo shtëpi ose familje përgatitin diç për të ngrënë në shenjë të kësaj feste. Zakonisht ziejnë kokrra misri apo kallira, por ka raste që misrin sa merr një valë uji të ngrohtë, e shpërlajnë me hirin* e tagarit apo të zjarrit, që në popull besohet që kurrë në këtë votër të mos shuhet zjarri dhe të ketë bereqet të bollshëm në vitin e ardhshëm. Por, në këtë natë ziejnë apo pjekin kungull, që besohet se jeta e tyre në të ardhmen të jetë e majme mu si kungulli i zier apo i pjekur.
Në të kaluarën e afërt Shën-Dhimitri ka shërbyer si festë e cila është e lidhur ngushtë me punët e bujqësisë dhe të blegtorisë. Prej kësaj feste deri në festën pagane apo para-krishtere, pra të Shën-Gjergjit, këto dy festa janë me rëndësi të ndërsjellë, sepse qysh në Shën-Dhimitër njerëzit janë folur për punëtor për të punuar në vitin që vjen. Por, ka patur raste kur ata që janë folur për punëtor kanë shërbyer edhe gjatë dimrit, duke punuar me blegtori apo me përkujdesjen e tyre dhe të kafshëve tjera deri në pranverë apo në festën e Shën-Gjergjit.
Pra, këto dy festa në popull trajtohen si festa që kanë nga 6 muaj në mes tyre, dhe festa e Shën-Dhimitrit, që në popull quhet edhe Shi-Mitri, me datë është më 8 nëntor.

Gojëdhëna për shehitin te Guri i Shqipes në fshatin Novosellë, të malësisë së Sharrit

Dikur në të kaluarën e vonshme te Guri i Shqipes, i cili gjendet në hyrje të fshatit, paska pasur çerdhe apo fole shqiponjash. Thuhet se një vogëlush dhjetëvjeçar i quajtur Shuip, një ditë prej ditësh shkon te çerdhja e shqipes, e cila ka qenë ndërtuar në majen e gurit, për të marrë një zog. Mirëpo, shqiponja e paska vërejtur se zogjve u kanoset rreziku, dhe në atë rast kur Shuipi bën të marrë një prej zogjve, atëherë i vërsulet dhe me kthetrat e saja e tërheq dhe e rrëzon prej majës së gurit, që përafërsisht ka lartësi prej 30-40 metra. Gjatë rënies Shuipi dëmtohet sa që bëhet copë-copë.
Mu për këtë edhe sot e kësaj dite besohet se në pikë të natës gjithmonë dëgjohet piskama trishtuese e cila ushton për çdo natë. Në popull besohet se gjaku i Shuipit i cili është derdhur nëpër gurët e Shqipes piskon* sa që është shndërruar në shehit.

Gojëdhëna për varrin e Torbeshit

Në dalje të fshatit Brodec gjendet vendi i quajtur Kroi i thanës. Në popull hase kjo gojëdhënë për varrin e Torbeshit, i cili gjendet edhe sot: Dikur në të kaluarën një kalimtar i fshatit Brod, duke udhëtuar për në shtëpi thuhet se moti paska qenë dimër i madh sa që prej furtunës së bjeshkës nga të ftohtit dhe uria paska vdekur mu në këtë vend, ku edhe e kanë varrosur. Mu për këtë edhe vendi quhet Varri i Torbeshit.

Varri i Sinishës në fshatin Vranjofc

Dikur në të kaluarën patën ardhur dy vëllezër të quajtur Martin dhe Sinisha. Vëllezërit ishin shqiptarë prej Tuzi, ndërkaq fëmijët e dy vëllezëve të tjerë edhe sot jetojnë në Tuz. Pra, këta të dy janë vendosur në fshatin Vranjofc të Komunës së Gostivarit.
Thuhet se janë marrë me blegtori. Mirëpo pas një kohe për shkaqe të panjohura Martini paska vendosur të bëhet besimtar i fesë islame dhe e ndërron emrin në Murat. Për Sinishën thuhet se nuk e ka ndërruar fenë, por e ka mbajtur atë të krishterë. Pas vdekjes, Sinisha varroset në afërsinë e kishës së moçme të të parëve tanë, e cila kishë mban emrin Kisha e Rapaçit. Por, duhet përmendur se pasardhësit e këtyre jetojnë në fshatin Vranjofc si dhe në Tetovë, dhe kuptohet se ende mbajnë lidhjet familjare me ata të Tuzit.
Pra, ky varr i dëmtuar si dhe shumë të tjera nga faktori i kohës, sepse askush nuk u kushton përkujdes, edhe sot e tërë ditën gjendet në lëndinën e cila shtrihet mbi fshatin Vranjofc. Mu për këtë në popull edhe quhet Varri i shkavit.

Lengjenda e Bredhit të Drekës

Përballë fshatit Veshallë gjendet vendi i quajtur HURDHA, ku në krye të saj qëndron një bredh i vetëm që populli edhe sot e kësaj dite e quan Bredhi i Drekës.
Thuhet se ky bredh dikur në të kaluarën e largët banorëve të malësisë apo konkretisht barinjëve u ka shërbyer si kohëtregues, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Në afërsinë e bredhit kanë vënduar një shufër të gjatë, që në popull quhet ostenë, e cila ka matur gjatësinë e hijes së bredhit, prej nga barinjtë kanë kuptuar se çfarë kohe është. Konkretisht, me ostenë janë orientuar aq mirë sa që e kanë ditur saktë se është dreka. Në këtë kohë barinjtë i kanë mjelë dhentë.

Gojëdhëna për Kodrën e Shkallës në fshatin Gurgurnicë

Në të kaluarën e lashtë banorët e Gurgurnicës patën hapur një udhështeg në pjesën perëndimore, i cili gjendet buzë daljes prej fshatit, ku lidhet me kullotat e rrafshnaltës. Të parët e këtij fshati si edhe sot e shfrytëzojnë për nevojat e kullotave si dhe të ujit, ku gjenden 5-6 puse.
Kodra e Shkallës quhet edhe Kepi i Shkallës, për shkak se udhështegu ka pamjen e tillë të shkallëzuar. Kodra e Shkallës thuhet se më parë gjatë luftërave duke filluar prej sundimit otoman e deri në Luftën e Dytë Botërore, u ka shërbyer si pricë* për tu mbrojtur nga pushtuesit e huaj.

Legjenda e Këmbës së Mushkës së Kralit Marko

Thuhet se dikur në të kaluarën e lashtë në fshatrat e rrethit tonë paska sunduar një kuçedër e madhe e cila strofkën e ka pasur diku në kodrinën e fshatit Pirok. Mirëpo kjo kuçedër paska bërë dëme të mëdhaja, sa që ka shfarosur edhe njerëz. Për këtë pat dëgjuar trimi i shoqëruar zanat e malit, Krali Marko. Pasi që trimi pat dëgjuar për të këqijat që i bën kuçedra e tërbuar, një ditë prej ditësh vendos që ti dalë në dyluftim kuçedrës së tërbuar. Thuhet e Krali Marko ka pasur një mushkë, e cila me ndihmën e zanave të malit ka qenë më shpejtë se shigjeta, por Krali Marko ka pasur shpatë të mprehtë që edhe gurin e ka prerë dhe e ka bërë copë e grimë. Thuhet se atë ditë kur doli në dyluftim pat ardhur prej grykës së Dërventit, ku sot e kësaj dite vendi ku ka shkelur këmba e mushkës, e cila me hapin tjetër pat arritur në kodrinat e fshatit Pirok, ku edhe sot e kësaj dite në pjesën perëndimore të këtij fshati në një rrasë guri gjendet pamja e Këmbës së Mushkës.
Pasi që e vret apo e mbyt kuçedrën e tërbuar, Krali Marko me mushkën e vet kthehet përsëri andej prej nga kishte ardhë.

Legjenda e gureve të Ibrahim Pashës në fshatin Çiflik

Dikur në të kaluarën apo në kohën e sundimit otoman, paska qenë njëfarë pashe i quajtur Ibrahim Pasha, që në popull është njohur si një ndër pasanikët më të përdhosur të asaj kohe. Ibrahim Pasha thuhet se në një pranverë të asaj kohe kishte vendosur që ti pushtojë kullotat e fshatit Çiflik, ku e paska vendosur bagëtinë e vet, ku pat ngritur një kasolle dhe një stan, ku me kopenë e madhe i ka rregulluar të gjitha imtësirat e nevojshme për të jetuar: sofër, enë ushqimi, shkëmbinjë, etj.. Por, duhet përmendur se me vete i ka pasur edhe anëtarët e familjes. Mirëpo, Ibrahim Pasha disi i kaloi stinët e pranverës, verës dhe të vjeshtës, por kur filloi dimri, që rëndom të ftohtit në Dërvent shoqërohet me fortunë të ashpër, sa që atë mot Ibrahim Pashën me tërë kopenë, familjen dhe gjësendet e tjera i ngriu të ftohtit e atij dimri dhe i shndërroi në shkëmb e gurëz.
Për këtë edhe sot e kësaj dite gjenden gurët, që në popull quhen Gurët e Ibrahim Pashës. Por, këta gurë qartë vërehen se kanë forma të ndryshme, si të sofrës, shkëmbinjve, kopesë, e kështu të ngjashme, por për këta gurë në popull besohet se po të bëjë dikushi ti trazojë apo ti thyejë, e gjen ndonjë kob i rëndë apo mortje e tmerrshme.

Legjenda e varreve të krushqive në fshatin Sellcë

Dikur në të kaluarën në hyrje të fshatit Sellcë janë takuar tri palë krushq - ata të Sellcës, Xhermës dhe të fshatit Lisec. Të gjithë krushqit kanë qenë të përgatitur edhe për raste të luftimeve me krushqit tjerë në qoftë se takohen në ndonjë rrugë.
Për rastin në fjalë gojëdhëna thotë: në vendin e quajtur Varret e Krushqive janë takuar tri palë krushq dhe asnjëra palë nuk ia ka lëshuar rrugën palës tjetër. Thuhet se është zhvilluar një luftë e tmerrshme, sa që të gjithë krushqit janë vrarë, bile-bile edhe dy nuset e reja, ku vetëm njëra ka mbetur gjallë.
Mu për këtë që pat ndodhur dikur, sot dëshmojnë rrasat e zeza të varreve të mëkëmbura që gjenden edhe sot e kësaj dite në hyrje të fshatit Sellcë, e që në popull quhen Varret e Krushqive.

Legjenda e Teqes apo e Babejkit

Kjo legjendë - Teqja e Babejkit, është e lidhur ngushtë me bestytnitë, të cilat janë me karakter fetar të disa sekteveve, siç janë: bekteshinjtë, dervishët, etj. dhe si objekt gjendet në mesin e varreve të fshatit Bogovinë.
Legjenda thotë kështu: Dikur në të kaluarën nga ky fshat paska shkuar në luftë njëfarë Babejki, ashtu siç e quan populli në këto anë edhe sot e kësaj dite. Mirëpo Babejki qenka vrarë në luftë dhe familja e tij e varros në varrezat e Bogovinës. Që Babejki të mos harrohet si ithtar i shenjtë i teqes, ia kanë ngritur një shtëpizë të vogël, ku brenda është edhe sot e kësaj dite varri i dekoruar, me dritare të vogël në formë katrori. Aty shihet varri i rregulluar dhe në afërsi të tij gjendet një enë e metaltë dhe një ibrik, që Babejkit i shërben për të marrë abdes. Njerëzit për raste të shumta hudhin gjëra dhe sende të ndryshme, siç janë: tesha, pará, etj., duke lypur ndihmë nga Babejki, për të cilin thonë e gjatë natës ai falet deri në mëngjes për hallet që i kanë goditur njerëzit. Njerëzit i drejtohen me nijet që tu ndihmojë, që e këqja apo diç tjetër tu kalojë me ndihmën e tij.
Teqe të këtilla hasen në shumë fshatrat e trevës sonë. Ndoshta çdonjëra ka rrëfimin e vet.

Gojëdhëna për vendin Atje ka vdek Vehapi

Para se të arrihet në fshatin Veshallë gjendet një vend i quajtur Lugu i Kullës. Dikur në të kaluarën një banor i këtij fshati i quajtur Vehap, që në popull e quanin Mixha Vehap, duke u kthyer prej qytetit, e me të arritur në vendin Lugu i Kullës, mbi të është shkëput ortegu i borës dhe e bartë deri te mulliri i Hisës, i cli gjendet andej lumit 200-300 metra prej vendit të ngjarjes. Me këtë rast Vehapi mbytet nga ortegu i borës, kurse kali i tij mbeti gjallë. Prej asaj kohe ky vend quhet Atje ku ka vdek Vehapi.

----------


## alibaba

V. Dasma

Rituali i Binishit të kuq dhe Kanës

Ky është një ritual që ka të bëjë me traditën tonë të lashtë kombëtare, konkretisht me dasmën.
Binishi i kuq përdoret si mbulesë për ditën kur shkojnë nuse, mirëpo ai ka edhe rëndësinë e shumëfishtë.* Ngjyra vëndohet në flokë, duar dhe gishtave të këmbëve, dhe në popull besohet se shërben për mbrojtje nga shpirtligat dhe mu për këtë ende e hasim në veshje si dhe në ngjyrosjen e flokëve, duarve dhe gishtave të këmbëve në ditën e shkuarjes në nusëri.
Për nga karakteri është ritual pagan, ashtu siç është nata e kanagjexhes, që edhe sot e kësaj dite haset në ritualin e dasmave tona.

Rituali i tri kokrrave të sarmës

Pasi që kryhet rituali i daljes së nuses te kroni apo te uji, vajzat beqare dhe gratë fillojnë të luajnë valle duke kënduar, kurse prej tyre më të afërta të familjes së djalit vishen në mënyra të llojllojshme dhe atë duke u tallur me çiftin e posamartuar si dhe me anëtarët e familjes së anës së nuses së re, si p.sh. nënën, babain, vëllezërit, motrat dhe kështu me radhë. Pra, siç cekëm më lartë, veshen me rroba të ndryshme, si me pantallona, kapota të grisur* dhe bëhen si lypësa, farkëtarë, baltaxhi, etj., ku bëhen me personifikimin e anëtarëve të familjes së nuses
Në këto raste këndojnë këngë të ndryshme, si kur luan nusja valle, si p.sh.
Mori hankonene sa sherete
këtë naòsen e mejër ku e xhete
Unë e kam xhet te xhamia
ashtaò e ka falun perëndia
Unë e kam xhet te zbiralla
pat igball e murr Zulçe aga
 apo këngë tjetër
A mori e para e valles
hajde hiç e shko ma kadalës
Hajde hiç e shko përreth telit
ije naòsja e Zulçe dilberit
Hajde hiç e shko përreth manit
ije naòsja e Zulçe Sulltanit.
Ndërsa gjatë emitimit tallës ndaj anëtarëve të familjes së anës së nuses këndojnë vajzat beqare dhe gratë me dajre, si p.sh.:
Pa dilni te dera kush vikati
Çe çai vëlla derri pitatën
Çe çai vëlla derri pitatën
ni kore bukë naòk i japën
sa të çese sejjllën ene darkën
 e kështu me radhë
Të premten apo të hënën pasdite, vjehrra përgatit apo përvëlon një kokërr lakër, poashtu në një tepsi të bardhë prej bakri vëndojnë orizin e bardhë që dikur e kanë përdorur të përzier me bëgur, ku së pari dhëndri merr një gjeth lakre në dorë e në të fut oriz dhe ashtu e mbështjell. Duke e mbështjellur sarmën, nusja e pyet se çfarë mbështjell, ku ai përgjigjet shkurt: mall egjeré*. Pas kësaj nusja merr dhe mbështjell poashtu sarmën, ku dhëndri e pyet: çfarë mbështjell, ku ajo përgjigjet cucë e djalë. Pra, kështu veprojnë tri herë rreth çifti i posamartuar. Por, duhet cekur se këto gjashtë kokrra sarme i lidhin me nga një fije teli të bardhë si dhe në njërën kokërr futin një pará të hekurt.
Për të gjitha këto besohet si për tepsinë e bardhë të bakrit që jeta tu shkojë mirë e fortë si dhe bardhë, kurse për orizin që në jetë të kenë boll pasuri në kulturat e prodhimeve të bujqësisë, që gjithmonë tu ecë bardhë. Ndërkaq, për mbështjelljen e gjashtë kokrrave të sarmës dhe pyetjeve e përgjigjeve kuptojmë se simbolizojnë planifikimin e jetës së përbashkët, kurse për fijet e telave të bardhë që në popull besohet që të krijojnë familje të fortë si teli e të mbarë si ngjyrë e bardhë e saj, kurse për paranë e hekurt që gjatë ushqimit në sofër e vënë në mbrëmje, që patjetër njërit ti bjen, që për këtë besohet se ai ose ajo do të ketë më shumë fat, e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i çaushit të krushqive

Ky lloj rituali haset në fshatrat e malësisë së Malit të Thatë, dhe atë, në Gurgurnicë dhe në Sallarevë. Çaushi është një kujdestar i cili vesh një këmishë të bardhë e të gjatë deri ndër gjunjë në formën e dollamajës. Për trupi lidh një rrip, ku varën këmbana të mëdhaja lopësh apo dhensh. Fytyrën e përlyen me gaca, kurse në dhëmbë vëndon copa të prera qepësh. Në një pjesën e djathtë të kraharorit (v.i.) varën një palë çorapë të thurur me krabza, që i ka marrë dhuratë nga dasmori, ndërsa në pjesën e majtë të kraharorit varën një strajcë përplot e mbushur me hi, që herë pas here qet një sasi të matur hiri dhe i përhinë krushqit. Besohet se ky farë çaushi shëmbëllen si një lloj tollosumi që i frikëson krushqit për të mbajtur rendin apo të shkojnë të rreshtuar.

Rituali i mollës së kuqe kur qërohet drithi

Ditën kur qërohet drithi, që në mëngjes në prag të derës së shtëpisë varet një kokërr molle e kuqe. Kjo në popull quhet Molla e Kuqe, e cila shpesh shërben edhe sot e kësaj dite vetëm për të përuruar dasmën dasmorit. Molla e kuqe varet me pej dhe është e zbukuruar me tela dhe lule, ku miqtë dhe farefisi mollën e shpërblejnë me pará. Paratë e tilla si dhe ato të drithit i marrin vajzat të cilat i shfrytëzojnë për erfene gjatë një nate të javës së dasmës, por si zakonisht ndodh që paratë ti shfrytëzojnë natën e pulave *

Rituali i qërimit të drithit

Ky lloj rituali i cili haset në ditën e qërimit të drithit ka elemente të stërlashtësisë që nga koha e paganizmit.
Para se ta dërgojnë drithin për ta bluajtur në mulli bëhet ky ritual: Mbi drithin e grumbulluar vëndojnë: një sanxhak, një mashë zjarri, një teste lugësh dhe një shoshë. Të gjitha këto janë shenjat e fillimit të dasmës, por njëherit kanë edhe domethënien e vet, që shpjegohen kështu: DRITHI dhe SHOSHA kuptojmë se me shoshë do të shoshitet drithi që bëhet gati për ta bluar e për ta bërë bukën e dasmës. SANXHAKU dhe MASHA E ZJARRIT do të shërbejnë për të pjekur dhe përgatitur ushqimet, kurse TESTEJA apo LUGËT do të shërbejnë për të ngrënë njerëzit gjatë javës së dasmës.

Rituali i parave të metalta dhe luleve në qërimin e drithit

Sot e kësaj dite e hasim adetin e qërimit të drithit që në vete përmbajnë elemente të ritualeve pagane.
Në popull edhe sot e kësaj dite besohet se metalikët që e shpërblejnë Drithin dhe Mollën e Kuqe kanë këtë domethënie apo kuptim: Për metalikët besohet që martesa e të rinjve të jetë e fortë si hekuri, kurse për zbukurimin që bëhet me lule poashtu besohet që çifti i ri të çojë jetën e bukur e të lulëzojnë si lulet.

Rituali i drithërave që e çojnë për qërimin e drithit

Me rastin e qërimit të drithit zakon është që të gjithë fshatarët si dhe mbarë farefisi dasmorit ti çojnë një sasi të vogël drithërash, si: misër, grurë, thekër, elb, tërshërë, oriz, por, ndodh që ti çojnë edhe fasule. Të gjitha këto i çojnë për ti ndihmuar. Drithërat e këtilla i çojnë me ndonjë shinik, derman, duçi, tepsi apo diç e ngjashme. Por, të gjitha këto dorëzohen prej mëngjesi deri kah koha e iqindisë, ku në të shumtën e rasteve i zbukurojnë me shumë lloje lulesh ku përsipër vëndojnë pará metali si dhe sheqerka.
Të gjitha farërat e drithërave i shtrojnë në një mutafë, ku vajzat beqare i qërojnë duke kënduar këngë me dajre. Pasi që i qërojnë, atëherë merr dhëndri dhe i përzien me dorën e djathtë në një enë, që pastaj e dërgojnë në mulli për ta bluajtur. Mielli i këtyre drithërave gatuhet dhe bëhet një bukë që në popull besohet se me përzierjen e të gjitha bereqeteve çifti i ri të jenë të mbushur me bereqet si dhe të kenë fëmijë të përzier si djem, ashtu edhe vajza dhe të rriten me bollëk. Por, duhet përmendur se për të gjitha këto drithëra në popull besohet, si orizi i bardhë, që ashtu çifti i ri ta ketë jetën e bardhë e të jenë të lumtur, të jenë të fortë mu ashtu si janë paratë e metalit, ashtu si janë sheqerkat e ëmbëla edhe çifti i ri të çojnë jetë të ëmbël, ashtu si janë lulet e llojllojshme tu lulëzojë jeta e tyre në të ardhmen, e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i dërgimit të drithit në mulli

Pasi që gruri të jetë qëruar, prej grupit të vajzave beqare e mbledhin dhe e futin nëpër thasë, e zakonisht i ngarkojnë në gomarë apo kalë të zënun me qerre. Gjatë ngarkimit të thasëve qofshin nëpër kafshët apo qerret është zakon që vajzat dhe djemtë beqarë ta bëjnë këtë ritual, ngase në popull besohet se të gjithë këto aq më shpejtë do të arrinë të qërojnë drithë për dasmat apo të martesave të veta. Me këtë rast kafshët i stolisin me lule dhe tela nëpër grila, frena si dhe në samarë, ku kuptohet se edhe thasët i stolisin, por ka raste kur kalit apo gomarit i varin edhe shpërblime të llojllojshme, si shtof, këmishë, çorapë, e kështu me radhë. Njëherit edhe thasëve u vëhet një marhamë që e merr mullajnxhiu në shenjë të pagesës së bluarjes së drithit. Zakon është që mullajnxhiu të mos merr ujem, sepse në popull besohet se po të merr ujem, atëherë mund tia merr bereqetin dasmorit në të ardhmen. Vlen të përmendet se drithi që bluhet në mulli sbën të matet assesi, ngase besohet se me martesën e çiftit të ri, Zoti të japë drithëra pa masë në jetën e tyre.
I gjithë ky ritual bëhet me shoqërimin e vajzave dhe djemve duke kënduar me dajre në përcjellje te mulliri. Pasi që bluhet drithi, bëhet miell, prej të cilit do të gatuajnë një kulaç dhe tri bukë.

Rituali i zënies së kulaçit

Në trevën tonë është zakon që pasi ta sjellin drithin e bluajtur prej mullirit, të zihet kulaçi i dhëndrit dhe i nuses po nga mielli i bluajtur. Zënia e kulaçit është një ritual i stërlashtë që në vete përmban thuajse disa elemente thjesht pagane, si: zënia e kulaçit nesohet se është zënia e jetës së re të çiftit të ri në jetë. Për zënien e kulaçit angazhohen tri vajza beqare që janë të farefisit të dasmorit dhe që i kanë prindërit gjallë. Besohet se numri i tri vajzave është vetëm e vetëm që çifti i ri në të ardhmen të bëhet tre* apo të kenë fëmijë.
Tri vajzat që e zënë kulaçin, secila prej tyre ka edhe angazhimin e vet për këtë lloj rituali, dhe atë: njëra e mbushën ujin, njëra kallën zjarrin, kurse e treta e zë kulaçin.
Zënia e kulaçit bëhet kështu: Vajza që është caktuar për zënien e kulaçit në fillim merr miellin e drithit që është qëruar në mulli, e nxjerr në tepsi të bakrit, ngase për këtë lloj metali besohet se çifti i ri do të jetojë gjatë sa jeton ky lloj metali, që njëherit besohet se magjia apo marrja mësysh nuk zë në këtë tepsi sepse është prej bakri. Pasi që të qesë miellin në tepsi, i afrohen edhe uji i nxehtë, po me kusi prej bakri. Para se të fillojë ta përziejë miellin me ujë, dhëndri afrohet pranë tepsisë dhe e hudh një metalik, që më parë është përdorur gjysmë lira, në të njëjtën kohë pa folur fare si ky edhe të tri vajzat, ngase besohet se me zënien e brumit zihet jeta e re e çiftit të ri dhe mu për këtë arsye nuk flasin që të mos i dëgjojnë shpirtligat apo ato qofshinlarg, që besohet se munden tu sjellin mosmarrëveshje apo zënka gjatë jetës së tyre në familje. Qëllimi i hudhjes së metalikut apo gjysmë lirës është se besohet se me brumin e ri të zënë për jetën e vete, fëmijët dhe jeta të jenë të fortë si metali. Por, pasi e hudh metalikun në miell, atëherë detyrohet që me dorën e djathtë ta përziejë miellin derisa të humbet apo të mbulohet metaliku, që në këtë rast të tjerët që e përcjellin ritualin me këngë e dajre kondojnë:
More Agim aga more shtat bajrak
haj zije kulaçin me sahat
More Agim aga more shtat selvi
haj zije kulaçin me okllagi
 si dhe këngë të tjera.
Pasi që përzihet mielli nga dhëndri, vlen të cekim se ora apo sahati ka besimin e vetë në popull, dhe atë ashtu siç ecën ora, ashtu edhe ai të shkojë përpara me gruan në jetë, dhe atë pa u ndalur kurrë apo të ecin ashtu siç ecën gjithmonë ora.
Po për përzierjen e miellit nga ana e dhëndrit në të kaluarën është përdorur aty-këty që me tytë revoleje apo pushke të jetë përzier mielli i kulaçit, që pastaj është krisur tri herë me to, që ka dhënë shenjë për zënien e kulaçit.
Pasi që dhëndri largohet, vajza e cila e zë kulaçin merr dhe fut në brum ca sheqer, leblebia dhe oriz të bardhë, që në popull besohet se çifti i ri të çojë jetën e ëmbël si sheqeri e leblebitë si dhe të bardhë mu si orizi. Por, në këtë rast duke shtyrë ujë të ngrohtë futin apo e thejnë një kokërr ve pule, që besohet që të kenë shëndet e të jenë të skuqur mu si e kuqja e vezës. Por, gjatë tërë këtij rituali të tri vajzat mbi kokë vënë nga një shami apo kësula të bardha, që besohet që nusja të lind djem dhe jeta të jetë e bardhë.
Por, në disa fshatra ndodh që të gatuhen nga tri kulaçe që i përdorin kur zbret nusja së bashku me ca gjëra tjera. Pra, këtë kula{ e hanë natën e parë kur e vëndojnë nusen e re në tryezë, që zakonisht është të hënën në mbrëmje apo të premteve, që edhe këto kanë ritualet e veta.

Rituali i mbushjes së ujit të kulaçit

Ky lloj rituali haset në kuadër të ritualit të zënies së kulaçit. Rituali i mbushjes së ujit bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Vajza e cila është caktuar për të mbushur ujë, që në mëngjes shkon në krua apo në tre puse mbushën ujë me një kusi prej bakri, dhe atë, gjatë tërë kohës apo deri sa të zihet e të vëhet kulaçi në zjarr për tu pjek, ajo si dhe dy të tjerat sguxojnë fare të flasin. Në popull besohet se prej tre kroneve apo tre puseve që mbushet ujë, çifti i ri të shtohet dhe për nëntë muaj të bëhen tre vetë. Por, vlen të ceket se njëri prej tre kroneve apo puseve të jetë i dhëndrit apo dasmorit, kurse dy të tjerët të jenë të huaj, që në popull besohet se nusja dhe fëmija që do të lind janë si të huaj apo i gjakut të nuses së re.
Për kusinë e bakrit besohet se çifti i ri që do të martohet të rrojë aq sa jeton gjatë bakri, që njëherit besohet se shpirtligat apo ato qofshinlarg smunden tu afrohen si dhe magjia e marrjes mësysh nuk zë për shkak se ky lloj metali i largon. I gjithë ky ritual bëhet me përcjelljen e grupit të vajzave duke kënduar me dajre në shkuarje dhe në kthim. Por, gjatë tërë ritualit që niset dhe kthimit ajo sbën që kusinë ta lëshojë në tokë, se po ta lëshojë në tokë, mund që shpirtligat apo ato qofshinlarg ta flliqin këtë ujë, që në popull besohet se jeta e çiftit të ri do të jetë me plot të këqija dhe shumë e rëndë. Mu për këtë kusia mbahet në dorë derisa ta vëndojë në zjarr ku do të ngrohet ky ujë.

Rituali i kalljes së zjarrit

Edhe ky lloj rituali haset në zënien së kulaçit dhe bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Vajza e cila është caktuar për të ndezur zjarr, në fillim merr copa druri prej shut* e i rënditën me kujdes të madh. Pasi që e kallën zjarrin, i cili duhet të digjet ngadalë, ngase ajo që e mban kusinë e bakrit mbushur me ujë përmbi zjarr mund të digjet apo ta djegë dorën. Por, në popull besohet se ky zjarr sduhet të rritet, se po të rritet, atëherë çiftit të ri do tu keqësohet apo në të ardhmen do të kenë mosmarrëveshje, zënka, qortime. Prandaj zjarri i kulaçit sbën që të përzihet e as që të shtohet ndonjë dru, ngase besohet se do të shtohen zënkat, mosmarrëveshjet, qortimet mu ashtu si shtohet zjarri. Por, poashtu sbën edhe të hiqet ndonjë dru prej zjarrit, që në popull besohet se do të vdesë njëri nga çifti i ri. Ka raste kur zjarri i kulaçit ruhet nga vajza e cila është e angazhuar për këtë. Po ky zjarr në popull trajtohet edhe si zjarri i dasmës.

Rituali i zerdes dhe hashures në ditën e qërimit të drithit

Dita e qërimit të drithit në vete përmban shumë lloje ritualesh pagane, ku bën pjesë rituali i përgatitjes së dy llojeve të ëmbëlsirave. Ndoshta rrallë diku ende mund të haset ky lloj rituali. Sidoqoftë, në të kaluarën është përdorur, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Pasi në këtë ditë sjellin drithëra të ndryshëm, si grurë, misër, etj., njëherit sjellin edhe oriz. Prej të gjitha këtyre drithërave të përmendur zakon është të gatuhet ëmbëlsirë, dhe atë, zerde dhe hoshur.
Zerden e përdorin për të ngrënë për ata që vijnë tia urojnë dasmën dasmorit gjatë ditës së përmendur apo të nesërmen. Në popull besohet se çifti i ri do të çojë jetë të ëmbël e të bardhë mu ashtu si zerdja.
Hoshurja është një lloj ëmbëlsire e cila përgatitet nga të gjitha llojet e drithërave, ku plus i shtohen apo i futin edhe molla, dardha, hoshaf, etj., që i ziejnë në një enë metali. Edhe për këtë besohet se në të ardhmen çifti i ri të ketë bereqete të ndryshme, që ka edhe simbolikën e jetës së ëmbël të tyre. Këto dy lloj ëmbëlsira u shtrohen miqve dhe farefisit për të ngrënë, ku me ta e qesin edhe shoshën të cilën e shpërblejnë me pará!

Rituali i bakërdarit në ditën e qërimit të drithit

Pasi në kuadër të ditës së qërimit të drithit janë përdorur shumë lloje të ritualeve pagane, që në popull disa sosh ende mund të hasen aty-këtu. Sidoqoftë, këto në popull manifestohen si adete të lashta për fillimin e dasmës.
Rituali i bakërdarit i cili është përgatitur në ditën e qërimit të drithit është përgatitur në këtë mënyrë: Është përgatitur bakërdar (v.i.) i ngrint* apo i misernikut me tëlyen, që e kanë ngrënë si ushqim të gjithë pjesëmarrësit në këtë ditë si dhe ata që kanë ardhur për tia uruar dasmorit dasmën. Për bakërdarin me tëlyen në popull besohet se punët e dasmës ti kryejnë, ti bëjnë mirë e me rend si dhe ti mbledhin top mu si bakërdari. Gjithashtu besohet se familja dhe çifti i ri të jenë top dhe të pandarë mu ashtu siç është bakërdari.

Rituali i flisë apo arempitës* në ditën e qërimit të drithit

Gjatë ditës së qërimit të drithit në trevën tonë hasim aty-këtu ende rituale të ndryshme që kanë karakter pagan, si rituali i FLISË ME RENDE po AREMPITE. Këtë lloj flie e kanë përgatitur zakonisht maxhetoret e dasmës që në mëngjes, në këtë mënyrë: Merret mielli i grintë* apo i misernikut, të cilin e futin në një enë të veçantë ku e zënë brumin, i cili është i hollë dhe pastaj me një safë të vogël qesin në ndonjë tepsi që mbulohet me saç zjarri. Mirëpo, kjo lloj flije ka shumë shtresa të holla, bile i shtyjnë edhe vezë. Pra, shtresimi i këtillë që populli e quan fli me rende apo arempite, ka edhe besimin e vet në popull: mu ashtu si është flia me rende, ashtu edhe dasma të shkojë mirë e me rend, por që ka edhe këtë besim për çiftin e ri, që në të ardhmen jeta tu shkojë rend e mirë si dhe të jenë të kuq e të bardhë fëmijët që do tu lindin, mu ashtu si e kuqja dhe e bardha e vezës.

Rituali i numrit të petkaxhinjëve

Ky ritual në vete përmban elemente të shumta të besimeve pagane. Pas qërimit të drithit, të nesërmen apo të hënën, që në mëngjes i mbledhin teshat të cilat kanë qenë të varura në dhomën e caktuar, ku i gjithë farefisi dhe disa nga fshatarët kanë dërguar dhurata për djalin dhe nusen e re tek shtëpia e dasmorit. Pra, këto tesha i dërgojnë tek shtëpia e nuses që ditën e diel, kur e marrin atë, dhe njëherit i marrin edhe teshat e dërguara si dhe ato të nuses së re që i sjell në shtëpinë e burrit.
Rituali i numrit të petkaxhinjëve i cili haset thuajse aty-këtu, bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Zakonisht petkaxhinj thirren miqtë më të largët, dhe atë, një ditë para se të shkojnë te nusja. Sot për sot numri i petkaxhinjëve është relativ, duke filluar prej 11 deri më 29 apo 35 vetë, që kuptohet, se ka raste kur shkojnë edhe nga dy tryeza. Por, për një tryezë shkojnë 11 deri më 15 apo 17 vetë. Shikuar përgjithësisht numri i petkaxhinjëve është tek, që edhe në këngët e këtij rituali i hasim, duke i shoqëruar me përcjellje të dajreve:
Di çojmë petkaxhinjtë 35 vetë
Agime fëllënza rej ngat nënës vetë.
Rúm mori nëno mos më marrën
bija e nënës bijë ska të ndalur
Bekim agës para sun i dalëm
 e kështu të ngjashme.
Pra, është e qartë se në popull numrin e tek e besojnë si numër i cili sjell fat në të ardhmen e çiftit të ri, që njëherit besohet se ky numër tek çiftit të ri do ti lindin djem. Por, vlen të përmendet rasti kur shkojnë petkaxhinjtë në numër çift, që për këtë numër besohet se çiftit të ri do ti lindin vajzë. Rëndom me petkaxhinjtë e çojnë edhe një fëmijë të moshës 4- deri 6-vjeçar, që besohet se çiftit të ri fëmija i parë tu lind djalë.

Rituali i numërimit të petkaxhinjëve nga ana e nuses së re

Pasi që petkaxhinjtë arrinë në shtëpinë e nuses së re, dhe atë, për derisa këta të rreshtuar hynë në shtëpi, haset rituali pagan i të numëruarit të tyre: Nusja e re, e shoqëruar prej grave më të moshuara* del fshehurazi në dritare që ti shikojë petkaxhinjtë. Në këtë rast ajo i shikon nëpërmjet një shpate të shpeshtë nëntëkrerëshe, duke i numëruar tri herë nga nëntë veta, që në popull besohet që fëmijët ti lind në nëntë muaj apo në nëntë hënë. Por, në këtë rast e hasim edhe këtë ritual, ku vajza apo nusja e re petkaxhinjtë i shikon edhe nëpërmjet një shamie të bardhë, që në popull besohet se jeta te burri do ti shkojë bardhë, dhe gjatë jetës së ardhshme të saj në bashkëshorti anëtarët e familjes së burrit ti duken të mirë e të bardhë.

Rituali i vjedhjes së gjësendit në sofër të drekës së petkaxhinjëve

Rituali në fjalë haset edhe sot e kësaj dite në trevën tonë, edhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Pasi që miqtë i shërbejnë në fillim me kafe, pije freskuese, duhan apo cigare, ku kuptohet se në prani i kanë edhe taketuket. Dikush nga djemtë e ri apo beqarë marrin dhe e fshehin qoftë filxhan kafeje, tabak kafeje, taketuke duhani, por edhe kur shtrohet sofra, ndodh që të vjedhin apo të marrin e të fshehin, si ndonjë lugë, thikë e diç të ngjashme, që në popull për këto gjësende të marrura prej shtëpisë së nuses së re besohet se djemtë e ri apo beqarët në të ardhmen e afërt do të marrin ndonjë vajzë nga familja e nuses së re ose të lagjes ku ajo jeton apo nga ai fshat.
Zakonisht për këtë lloj rituali ata që i presin petkaxhinjtë i numërojnë të gjithë gjësendet që ua vënë në shërbim. Por, ndodh që të hetohet mungesa e ndonjë gjësendi sa që lirisht e kërkojnë dhe ai që e ka marrë e kthen. Prandaj për këtë rast nuk ka hidhërim nga asnjëra palë.
Por, në këtë rast kemi edhe ritualin e dëmtimit të petkaxhinjëve nga grupi i të rejave, që në popull e quajnë ritual i egër.

Rituali i egër me rastin e përcjelljes së petkaxhinjëve

Mënyra e përdorimit të këtij lloj rituali i cili haset me rastin e përcjelljes së petkaxhinjëve prej shtëpisë së nuses së re bëhet kështu: Para se të dalin petkaxhinjtë të cilët kanë ngrënë drekë, vajzat e reja apo beqaret bëjën dëmtimin e kuajve, duke filluar që me prerjen e bishtit të kalit, që e përdorin vajzat beqare për trabzan ojash, ua prishin jelet kuajve, që në shumë raste u vënë ca ngjitëse të llojit të një farë bime, që vështirë hiqet prej jelave dhe bishtit të kalit. Por, në të kaluarën e afërt ua kanë prerë leqet e tërkuzës së kuajve, duke i lënë me pak fije, me qëllim që kur ta shalojnë kalin ato të këputen apo tu kthehet samari e të rrëzohen petkaxhinjtë. Por, për rastet e këtilla nuk ka ndodhur që petkaxhinjtë të jenë hidhëruar, sepse në popull besohet se ende familja e nuses së re familjen e dhëndrit e ka të nënshtruar.
Por, vlen të përmendim se sot me zhvillimin e përgjithshëm dhe ngritjen e standardit të jetës, nuk shkohet më petkaxhinj me kuaj, por me vetura. Edhe në këto raste zakonisht përcillet rituali i dëmtimit, dhe atë, duke u vjedhur diçka, siç ndodh, ndonjë audio-kasetë, e kështu me radhë. Pasi që dalin prej shtëpisë së nuses së çdo kush kthehet në shtëpinë e vet.

Rituali i mbushjes së ujit të dhëndërisë

Ujin me të cilin lahet dhëndri, e mbushin zakonisht në krua, pus apo në ndonjë vendburim, dhe atë, tri vajza të cilat i kanë prindërit gjallë, sepse besohet që dhëndri të jetojë me fëmijët e tij.
Uji mbushet pa folur fare, bile as ndërmjet vete, e as tu flasë dikush prej fillimit deri sa e vënë në zjarr për tu ngrohur, ngase besohet se çifti i ri të mos përlahet e të kenë zënka si dhe të mos dëgjojnë qofshinlarg dhe dreqi.
I gjithë ky ritual bëhet me shoqërimin e vajzave dhe të njerëzve të tjerë që këndojnë me dajre.
Pra, këtë ujë që e mbushin me një kusi prej bakri, pasi e vënë në zjarrin i cili është ndezur që në ditën e parë kur ka filluar dasma, në të futin gjethe dhe lule të ndryshme. Për të gjitha këto besohet se: zjarri i ndezur prej fillimit të dasmës ka besimin se zjarri të mos shuhet kurrë në votrën e tyre, kuptohet, të çiftit të ri në jetë; kurse për kusinë e bakrit besohet se jeta e tyre të jetë e fortë mu si metali; kurse për gjethet dhe lulet që futin në ujë besohet që jeta e dhëndrit të jetë plot e përplot e lulëzuar. Por, në këtë rast vlen të përmendim se këtë ujë prej vendburimit e derisa e vëndojmë në zjarr, përsipër i vënë një shami të bardhë, për të cilën besohet se çiftit të ri jeta do ti shkojë vetëm bardhë e mirë.

Rituali i dhëndërisë në oborr

Rëndom ujin e mbushur në krua, pus, çezmë apo në vendburim, dhe atë, nga tri vajza beqare që i kanë prindërit gjallë, e vëndojnë në zjarrin e ndezur prej ditës së parë apo prej kur janë zënë tri kuleçët. Këtë ujë e ruan njëri prej tri vajzave të lartpërmendura që ruajë prej dikujt të mos i bëjë ndonjë magji.
Në këtë kusi të mbushur me ujë, futin një monedhë të metaltë, që besohet se jeta e tij të shkojë mirë e fortë si hekuri.
Është zakon që dhëndër bëhet paradite, dhe atë, disa orë para se të shkojnë ta marrin nusen. Dhëndrin e ulin jashtë në oborr të shtëpisë, që më parë është ulur në gur, sepse është besuar se jeta e tij e ardhshme do të jetë e fortë si guri. Në këtë rast vajzat këndojnë këngë për dhëndrin se si ndahet prej beqarisë e si hyn në jetën e burrërisë.
Dhëndrin që e rruajnë dhe e qethin dy të rinj, ndërsa vajzat beqare ia hudhin para këmbëve një legen me ujë, që besohet se ky ujë i merr të këqijat dhe të ligat. Pasi e derdhin ujin nga legeni, atëherë marrin një ibrik me ujë dhe e lagin apo e stërpikin deri në atë shkallë, sa që kullon nga uji. Pra, stërpikjen e tillë e bëjnë të gjithë të pranishmit, si vajza, djem etj. Për këtë besohet se teshat e beqarisë që i heq ashtu të lagura me gjithë të këqijat dhe të ligat i heq me heqjen e teshave, kurse i merr uji me të cilin e kanë stërpik apo e kanë lagur.
Pas gjithë kësaj, atëherë ai që e bën dhëndër, së bashku shkojnë për në banjë, ku atje e kanë bërë gati ujin e ngrohur e të stolisur me gjethe e lule të ndryshme si dhe brenda në kusi futin një monedhë prej metali. Për të gjitha këto besohet besohet si: gjethet dhe lulja, që çiftit i ri të zbilojë si gjethet e të lulëzojë si lulet, kurse për monedhën e metaltë, që jeta e dhëndrit të jetë e fortë, e qëndrueshme si hekuri.

Rituali i rruajtjes dhe qethjes së flokëve si dhe shpërblimi me monedha të hekurta kur bëhet dhëndër

Të hollat e metalta ia hedhin në shaminë që rruhet dhe nënqethet, që është zakon i shpërblimit ndaj dhëndrit. Pra, këtë shami të cilën e mbajnë dy të rinj me qëllim që mos ti pikojnë qime flokësh në tokë e të shkilen, sepse besohet se do ti dhemb koka, sdo ti ecë shëndeti, bile-bile edhe pas shumë dobësimeve mund edhe të vdesë. Për këtë shami mbahet me kujdes që të mos i bien qime flokësh dhëndrit.
Pasi e kryejnë këtë ritual, dy djemtë e rinj e lidhin shaminë me gjithë flokët si dhe paratë të cilat ia kanë dhuruar, dhe atë, në të katër qoshet e saj, e pastaj ia dhurojnë nënës së tij. Pra, kjo shami ruhet prej nënës së dhëndrit deri sa të vjen nusja, për të vetmin qëllim që mos marrë dikush flokët e tij e të bëjë ndonjë magji, e kështu me radhë. Pasi që vjen nusja, këtë shami së bashku me paratë e metalta, vjehrra e fut në arkën e nuses së re, të cilën e ruajnë deri sa të jetë gjallë çifti i ri.
Por, në kuadër të këtij rituali bëhet edhe rruajtja e dhëndrit, gjithashtu në oborr, i ulur në një gur, ku përreth tij luajnë valle shoqëria, miqtë, farefisi dhe atë, me dajre, por ndodh edhe me lodra e zurle. Ujin me të cilin e rruajnë dhëndrin, e marrin prej ujit me të cilin do të lahet në banjë. Pasi e rruajnë, qimet e mjekrës si dhe flokët i mbështjellin, siç u cek, në shami dhe mu për këtë shamia ruhet në arkë, që besohet se e mbron nga rreziqet e ndryshme të jetës së ardhshme, zënkave, grindjet, thika, plumbi, e kështu me radhë. Kurse për paratë e hekurta besohet që jeta e tij të jetë e fortë si hekuri, dhe mu për këtë nuk bën që këto pará askush ti marrë, sepse besohet se i merret forca e tij.
Ky ritual me elemente pagane thuajse ende haset aty-këtu në nënqiellin e trevës sonë.

Rituali i pritjes së nuses nga ana e dhëndrit

Pasi që krushqit kthehen me nusen apo qesin krye në hyrje të lagjes, kodrës apo diç e ngjashme, por që duket prej shtëpisë së dhëndrit, në këtë rast dikur është përdorur rituali ku dhëndri ka dalë me dy motrat apo kushërinat* e veta të cilat kanë qëndruar anash tij, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Kur krushqit janë parë e është dëgjuar gjëma e lodrave dhe zurleve, të shoqëruara me krisje të pushkëve lajmëtare, atëherë dhëndri së bashku me dy motrat apo kushërinat* e veta si dhe me nënën i ka shikuar krushqit përmes një shpate nëntëkrerëshe, dhe atë, duke i numëruar krushqit tri herë nga nëntë veta, sepse është besuar se nusja e vet, fëmijët do ti lind në nëntë muaj apo në nëntë hënë si dhe fëmijët do ti rrojnë.
Por, pas këtij rituali që ndoshta dikund në trevën tonë mund të haset ende, menjëherë e bëjnë edhe këtë ritual: Marrin një sitë të re mielli si dhe një shami apo tylben të bardhë të cilën ia vënë sitës përpara apo e mbështjellin. Pra, nëpërmes të kësaj site të mbështjellur me tylben, dhëndri, nëna dhe motra e tij e shikojnë nusen e re si dhe krushqit. Për këtë besohet se duke e parë për herë të parë nusen me tylbenin e bardhë nëpërmjet sitës, që jeta e çiftit të ri tu shkojë bardhë e të mos kenë zënka, qortime me dhëndrin, nënën dhe mbarë familjen e tij.
Për sa i përket sitës së re, besohet që nusja e re të sjellë bereqet, që me sitë të gatuajë, pra, të shtohet pasuria si dhe të bëhet gatuese e mirë në të ardhmen. Në kuadër të këtij rituali aty-këtu haset rituali ku vetëm dhëndri e shikon nusen e re nëpërmjet një unaze të arit, për të cilën besohet se çifti i ri do të ketë lumturi e do të duhen ashtu siç duhet ari.
Duhet vënë në pah përse dhëndri gjithmonë duhet ta sheh i pari nusen, ngase në popull besohet se po ta sheh nusja e para dhëndrin, atëherë ajo burrin do ta mbajë gjithmonë nën kontroll apo urdhërin e saj.

Rituali i ardhjes së nuses

Në të kaluarën e afërt si edhe sot nëpër disa vende të trevës sonë nuset ende i marrin me kuaj.
Pasi që krushqit shpërndahen, kurse nusen me kuaj *** e arkave futen brenda në shtëpinë e dasmorit, ku për këtë haset ky lloj rituali, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Vjehrra e shoqëruar me ndonjë grua tjetër të afërt të familjes ose farefisit del te dera e oborrit dhe e pret nusen e re. Në këtë rast vjehrra qëndron një çast të shkurtër duke e shikuar nusen e cila rri në kalë. Për këtë qëndrim besohet se mu siç rrinë të dyjat drejt, ashtu edhe punët në jetën e tyre tu shkojnë drejt e mbarë.
Por, në këtë rast vjehrra rëndom flokët e kryes i ka të mbështjellura mirë, sa që nuk i duket asnjë fije floku, ngase po ti duket ndonëj fije floku, në popull besohet se vjehrra me renë apo nusen e re do të qortohen, përlahen apo sdo të kenë muhabet.
Pra, para se të hyjë nusja tek pragu i derës së madhe të oborrit, e shtrijnë një zgjedhë të temlikut, që me hyrjen e kalit ose karrocës, që në popull për këtë besohet se zgjedha e temlikut ka të bëjë me shtimin e pasurisë, bereqetit, ti shtohen kafshët, si kuajt, lopët etj., të punojnë e të lëvrojnë tokën, e kështu me radhë. Por, për këtë besohet se nusja e re ti nënshtrohet anës së burrit apo thjesht thënë, tu nënshtrohet urdhërave, çdo gjë njësoj si kafshët nën zgjedhën e temlikut. Ndërkaq, po me këtë zgjedhën e temlikut, vjehrra me ndonjë grua tjetër të cilat tri herë rresht e ngrënë duke filluar prej kryet e kalit e duke e vënë mbi shpatullat e nuses si dhe duke e zbritur sërish në tokë. Edhe për këtë besohet se nusja e re ti nënshtrohet familjes së burrit mu si kau nën zgjedhë të temlikut, pra, të dëgjojë të punojë pa asnjëfarë protesti ndaj tyre.

Rituali para se të zbresë nusja

Pasi ende nusja nuk ka zbritur prej kali, qerreje apo veture, pra, pasi kryhet rituali i zgjedhës së temlikut, në vazhdim haset ky lloj rituali i stërlashtë, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Marrin një vogëlush, pra, një djalë të moshës 1 deri 5 vjetësh, që prindërit i ka të gjallë, dhe atë fëmijë ia futin nuses së re ndër duvak, që besohet se nusja e re të lind në fillim djalë si dhe të jetojë me prindër të gjallë. Kurse, sa i përket moshës 1 deri 5 vjetësh, besohet se ky fëmijë i sjell mbarësi për të lindur vetëm djem, ngase numri tek është fatlum!
Në vazhdim djalin e lartpërmendur e mbështjellin fund e krye me një shami apo çarçaf të bardhë që të mos e shohë nusja si dhe fëmija nusen, ngase po të shihen, besohet se fëmijët dhe vetë nusja e re do të dergjin tërë jetën. Pra, në këtë rast fëmijën e futin tri herë rresht ndër duvak sa herën e tretë nusja e re qet e i jep një dhuratë që e ka mbështjellur për brezi, si: një këmishë, çorapë, etj.
Për këtë ritual, pra, të mbështjelljes së djalit me shami apo çarçaf të bardhë dhe ia ulin nuses në prehër, që në popull besohet që nuses së re në të ardhmen ti mbushet prehëri me djem. Pastaj këtë fëmijë e ngrenë tri herë në prehërin e saj, por, më parë këtë fëmijë e kanë rrotulluar tri herë përreth qafës së kalit, e kështu me radhë.
Por, duhet përmendur se fëmijën gjatë tërë ritualit në fjalë nuk bën që nusja e re ta prek fare, ngase besohet se fëmijët që do të lindin do të jenë shëndetligë dhe do të dergjin së bashku me nusen e re.

Rituali i kësulave të bardha kur zbret nusja

Ky ritual bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Kur nusja zbret nga kali, koçia*, atëherë marrin tri kësula që dikur i kanë, apo në disa vende përdoren shtatë kësula të bardha. Pra, të gjithë këto kësula i marrin prej djemve beqarë të cilët prindërit i kanë gjallë dhe i palojnë njëra mbi tjetrën dhe tri herë i prekin kryet nuses së re. Pra, për këto kësula në popull besohet që ajo të bëjë vetëm djem si dhe ti rrojnë me prindër të gjallë. Por, ka raste kur kësulat nuses ia vënë mbi kalauken e binishit të kuq.
Për sa i përket numrit i cili përdoret tek, është numër i cili sjell fat. Por, duhet cekur se ngjyra e kësulave të bardha besohet se nusja në jetë të çojë jetë të bardhë me burrin mu si ngjyra e tyre.

Rituali i tri gotave me raki dhe i musafit me rastin kur zbret nusja

Rituali në fjalë bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Kur nusja bën të zbresë nga kali, koçia ose vetura, vjehrra me një musaf të mbështjellur me një shami apo diç e ngjashme, me ngjyrë të bardhë, që në popull besohet se me prekjen e kokës, që rëndom është tri herë, nusen e re e mbron nga shpirtligat, dreqi dhe magjitë. Kurse, sa i përket ngjyrës së bardhë, me të cilën është mbështjellur ky musaf, besohet që jeta e tyre të jetë e bardhë dhe e hareshme. Por, ky ritual është i vonshëm, i cili është inkorporuar me pranimin e fesë islame, kurse para apo kur të parët tanë kanë qenë të krishterë, po këtë ritual e kanë përdorur, por me tri gota raki, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Prej tri gotave të mbushura me raki, vjehrra e merr gotën e parë dhe e stërpikë vendin ku do të shkelë nusja e re; me gotën e dytë, të cilën ia ka rrotulluar tri herë rreth e përqark kokës; kurse gotën e tretë si dhe rakinë e mbetur prej dy gotave tjera e kanë futur në një enë të cilën e kanë mbyllur me tapë dhe e kanë vënë në dhomën e dhëndrit. Pra, për këto tri gotat me raki është besuar si numri tre, numër tek, i cili sjell fat e mbarësi në jetën e çiftit të ri, kurse rakia i ka mbrojtur prej shpirtligave dhe dreqit si dhe të mos iu bëjnë magji. I gjithë ky ritual është përcjellur me shoqërim të këngëve me dajre.

Rituali i kulaçit kur zbret nusja

Rituali i kulaçit në trevat tona bëhet bëhet edhe sot e kësaj dite si vijon: Me rastin kur zbret nusja nga kali apo koçia, rëndom e presin me këngë që këndojnë grupet e vajzave dhe grave, të shoqëruara me nga tri dajre apo më shumë. Pra, rituali në fjalë i kulaçit, i cili është gatuar para një jave në ditën e qërimit të drithit, rëndom mbështillet me ndonjë gjë të bardhë. Me rastin e zbritjes së nuses * e këtë kulaç i cili në vete përmban sheqer, miell nga të gjitha drithërat që janë qëruar në mulli para një jave si dhe monedhë të metaltë, pra, e prekin tri herë në krye me këtë bukë kulaçi, dhe atë, duke e rrotulluar përreth kokës, që në popull besohet se me ardhjen e saj, në shtëpinë e burrit sjell bereqet dhe nafakë. Por, ky kulaç ka edhe besimin e të gjitha elementeve që hasen në këtë, si sheqeri, që ka besimin e jetës së ëmbël për çiftin e ri në jetë, drithërat e përziera, që besohet se do të ketë pasuri edhe në bereqet, e kështu me radhë, si dhe monedha e metaltë, që besohet se jeta e dy të rinjëve të jetë e fortë mu si metali.
Por, duhet përmendur se buka - kulaçi i këtillë vendohet në sofër natën e dytë, që në popull e quajnë nata e parë që nusja ulet në sofër të shtëpisë së burrit, dhe, kjo natë zakonisht është nata e martë.

Rituali i tri kokrrave lakra të bardha kur zbret nusja

Se elemente të stërlashta që nga kohërat e perënduara apo që nga fillet e vonshme të paganizmit hasen në kuadër të shumë veprimeve jetësore, si në lindje, fejesë, martesë, vdekje e kështu me radhë, flasin qartë besimet e ritualeve të ndryshme që ende janë të gjalla në këtë nënqiell të Pollogut, Sharrit dhe Malit të Thatë. Pra, në kuadër të dasmës sonë gati prej ditës së qërimit të drithit e deri në fund apo edhe pas saj deri në tri ditë pasi që vjen nusja, hasen rituale të ndryshme të stërlashtësisë sonë.
Me rastin kur zbret nusja e re, përpos shumë ritualeve, edhe sot e gjithë ditën haset rituali i cili bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Vjehrra e shoqëruar me gra të tjera, me një tepsi prej bakri, ku në të vënë tri bukët e kuleçëve, kësulat e bardha, tri kokrra lakra të bardha etj. I merr lakrat dhe ia rrotullon tri herë rreth e rrotull kryes së nuses së re apo që në shumë vende lakrat ia prekin kryet, për të cilën në popull besohet se nusja e re do të lind fëmijë të mirë e shëndetplotë mu si lakra. Por, për lakrat besohet se nusja ardhja e nuses do të sjellë edhe bereqet apo bollëk në kulturat e bujqësisë. Për sa i përket ngjyrës së bardhë të lakrave, besohet se jeta e çiftit të ri të jetë e bardhë e përplot hare e gëzim, e kështu me radhë. Ndërkaq, tepsia prej bakri, për të cilën besohet se i mbron dy të rinjtë nga shpirtligat, qofshinlarg, dreqi si dhe nga magjia.
I gjithë ky ritual bëhet me shoqërimin e këngëve të ndryshme të kënduara me dajre nga të rejat apo beqaret si dhe grave të tjera.

Rituali i tërheqjes së duvakut dhe tri goditjet pas shpine prej dhëndrit kur zbret nusja

Kur zbret nusja, rëndom dhëndri së bashku me atë që e ka bërë dhëndër, afrohen, kurse dhëndri në këtë rast para se ajo të zbresë, i afrohet dhe i bie tri herë me grusht pas shpine, që besohet se nusja e re ti nënshtrohet burrit, në të kundërtën nusja ha dajak po qe se nuk i nënshtrohet urdhërave të tij.
Por, me këtë rast nuses së re vjehrra ia tërheq duvakun pas shpinës, duke ia ngritur kokën lart, që ti rrahë apo asgjësojë shpirtligat, qofshinlarg, ngase besohet se nusen e rëndojnë për deri sa rri në kalë si dhe të mos bjerë nga kali.

Rituali i zbritjes së nuses nga ana e vjehrrit apo dhëndrit

Sipas vendeve të ndryshme të trevës sonë hasen edhe rituale të shumëllojshme, por, të gjithë këto gati më parë kanë të bëjnë me zbritjen e nuses prej kali apo koçie - veture. Në të kaluarën si dhe rrallë herë haset edhe sot, që vjehrri ta zbret nusen. Pra, në të kaluarën vjehrri e ka zbritur nusen prej kali, koçie apo veture, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Nusen e ndihmojnë për ta zbritur dy gra, që në popull quhen ULIXHE, kurse vjehrrin vetëm pak e prek me supin e djathtë të krahut të tij të majtë. Nusja e re në këtë rast vjehrrit i ka falur një dhuratë që e nxjerr prej brezi, si: çorapë të qëndisur, këmishë të veme prej pëlhure, çarçaf për jorgan, etj.
Por, në rastin kur e zbret dhëndri nusen, haset ky lloj rituali: Kur bën nusja të zbresë në tokë, me këmbën e djathtë apo dhëndri me këmbën e majtë, pra, kush i pari sado pak e prek mbi shuplakën e epërme të këmbës, që në popull besohet se kush i pari i shkel këmbën ai do ta mbajë nën urdhër. Por, rëndom preferohet që për këtë përparësi të ketë dhëndri. Duhet përmendur se kur dhëndri e zbret nusen prej kali apo koçie, nuk bën aspak që nuses ti zënë apo ti prekin këmbët në tokë, ngase besohet se mund të shkelë në ndonjë magji ose ta trazojë shpirtligën apo atë qoftlarg, dhe në këtë rast nusja e re nuk i jep asgjë dhëndrit për dhuratë.
Për atë pse gratë nuk e zbresin nusen, në popull thuhet dhe besohet se gratë janë shejtane dhe mu për këtë ato edhe smund ta zbresin, sepse e shoqërojnë shejtanin, e nusja e re do të jetë tepër e padëgjueshme, e pasjellshme, do të krijojë zënka, e kështu me radhë. Por, vlen të përmendet se është nënçmim për atë familje ku gratë e zbresin nusen, për këto bindje apo arsye, si familja e tyre është e nënshtruar nën urdhërat e grave, aty ska fare burrëri, privelegji i grave është në parim të kundërt me traditën tonë kombëtare për festën e dasmës megjithëse dikur ka pasur rast të rrallë kur gratë e kanë zbritur nusen, edhe atë, në mungesë të prindërit apo meshkujve më të afërt të familjes.
Pasi bëhet ky lloj rituali, pason rituali i stërlashtë pagan kur dhëndri e zbret nusen dhe e çon në ahur, oborr, krua, te pusi, e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i stërlashtë kur dhëndri e zbret nusen

Pavarësisht se nusen e zbret vjehrri apo dhëndri, nusen ashtu të veshur me duvak, e futin për herë të parë në ahur, ku i mbajnë lopët, kuajt, gomarët, dhentë, dhitë, etj. Por, me rastin e zbritjes së nuses dhëndri e kap me një dorë për mjedisi dhe ashtu e mban pezull ndër sqetull të krahut të djathtë, dhe atë, pa i prekur fare këmbët në tokë. Pasi që e çon brenda në ahur, e lëshon në këmbë mbi një tepsi të bakrit. Por, në afërsi të kësaj tepsie lënë edhe gjygim të bakërt e të mbushur me ujë si dhe një shinik.
Kur nusja shkel mbi tepsi, një grua merr gjygimin dhe ia lanë këpucën e djathtë apo të dyjat. Për sa i përket tepsisë si dhe gjygimit të bakërt, në popull besohet se nusja te burri do të jetojë gjatë e të jetë e fortë mu si bakri.
Por, duhet vënë në dijeni se larja e këpucëve të nuses me ujin e gjygimit, që në popull besohet se bereqetin ia marrin prindërit e saj apo të familjes së babait të saj dhe të kalojë në familjen e burrit, sa që i tërë bereqeti të fshihet prej shtëpisë së prindërve të nuses.
Por, pas këtyre nusja ulet një kohë të shkurtër mbi shinik, i cili është i kthyer mbrapsht, për të cilin besohet se ky shinik do të mbushet plot e përplot me bereqet që me ardhjen e saj. Pra, pasi nusja ngritet nga shiniku, dhëndri ia ngre pak duvakun kah fytyra dhe pastaj ia heq krejt nga kryet dhe ia vëndojnë në krye ndonjë fëmijës së vogël, i cili është djalë dhe prindërit i ka gjallë, që besohet se nusja e re të lindë vetëm djem e të rriten me prindër. Pra, vogëlushit të cilit ia vëndojnë duvakun e nuses mbi krye, nusja e re e shpërblen me një pará të metaltë, që besohet se çifti i ri në jetë të ketë pasuri, kurse nusja e re gjithmonë ta shtojë pasurinë e tu japë edhe të tjerëve.
Pra, pasi që ia heqin duvakun, atëherë qëndrojnë të dy në këmbë.

Rituali kur nusja e re hyn në ahur

Në të kaluarën është përdorur rituali i heqjes së duvakut në ahur, që sot heqja e duvakut bëhet vetëm në dhomën ku ajo mbyllet me dhëndrin. Pra, nusen e kanë shtyrë në ahur që ti prekë tri kafshë shtëpiake, dhe atë, vetëm nga një herë. Pastaj ka marrë një fije bari, si kashtë apo kullosë dhe ua ka qitë në grazhd si dhe e kanë çuar që të prekë disa vegla bujqësore, si: drapërin, shatin, kacinë, tërfurkën, pllugun, etj.
Për të gjitha këto është besuar me sa vijon: Nusja e re të njihet e të punojë në jetë e ti ruajë dhe mirëmbajë nën kujdes. Pra, për këto relikte të lashta thjesht pagane, qartë kuptojmë jetën e atëhershme familjare. Ky lloj rituali nuk haset më në trevën tonë.

Rituali i nënshtrimit të nuses së re ndaj dhëndrit

Pasi që nuses ia kanë hequr duvakun, atëherë si dhëndri ashtu edhe nusja e re rrinë gati, ku dhëndri e ka kapur për hunde, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Duke ia ngritur duvakun, e ka kapur tri herë për majën e hundës, ku edhe ia ka ngritur kokën lart si dhe janë shikuar sy më sy pa folur fjalë. Për këtë ritual është besuar se nusja e re ti frikësohet burrit apo të mos flasë shumë, por ti nënshtrohet atij në jetë.
Por, në disa vende të trevës sonë po ky ritual është përdorur në mënyra të ndryshme, si për shembull: Kur dhëndri ia ka çuar duvakun që tia shohë fytyrën, këtë e ka bërë me ndonjë gjësend të hekurt, si me mashë zjarri, thikë, lugë e diç të ngjashme, por, që ka qenë prej hekuri, që për këtë është besuar se nusen e re dhëndri gjithmonë në jetë do ta shohë shëndoshë e mirë, të fortë mu si gjësendet e hekurta, e kështu me radhë.
Pra, ky ritual i stërlashtë pagan na jape të kuptojmë se për të gjitha ritualet e bëra më parë, si nëpërmjet shamisë së bardhë, sitës së miellit, unazës së artë, etj., ku dhëndri duhet të shohë i pari nusen, ngase është besuar si dhe sot e tërë ditën besohet se nusja e re do të jetë e fortë fizikisht - e shëndoshë, në të kundërtën po ta shohë nusja e para, atëherë besohet se dhëndri do të jetë shëndetligë, i sëmurë apo do të dergjë tërë jetën. Prandaj për këtë ritual besohet se burri duhet të jetë i pari për të gjitha punët në bashkëshorti. Nga kjo qartë kuptojmë nënshtrimin e nuses ndaj burrit.
Sa i përket ritualit kur nusja hyn në ahur, të shtojmë edhe këtë: brenda në ahur dhëndri dhe nusja i kanë prekur njëri-tjetrit barkun afër kërthizës, lugut të zemrës, që është besuar se u është rritur dashuria ndaj njëri-tjetrit. Ndërkaq, pasi që janë njohur të dy brenda në ahur, ku është sjellur një djalë i vogël, me prindër të gjallë, i cili ia ka hequr këpucët, që kjo haset edhe sot e kësaj dite në disa vende të trevës sonë. Me heqjen e këpucëve që nusja e re e shpërblen me ndonjë dhuratë, si: çorapë të shkruar, këmishë të perenxhiktë, etj. Pra, ky farë* fëmije shpërblehet mu si fëmija i cili ia ka vënduar duvakun e saj në kokë. Në këtë rast në këpucët si dhe dorezat që i kanë, pra, i merr të hollat, për të cilën gjë besohet se ajo me këto sjell bereqet dhe pasuri, dhe atë, prej këmbëve e deri në kokë si dhe duart ti ketë të atilla që të japë gjithmonë. Pra, për heqjen e këpucëve, të dorezave të bardha, konkretisht për këpucët, besohet se me veshjen e një palë sandalleve që ajo i mbath, se nusja e re prej këtij çasti e tutje është bërë anëtare e barabartë e familjes apo shtëpisë së burrit.

Rituali i prerjes së hapave të nuses pasi zbret

Me rastin e largimit të nuses nga tepsia, në të cilën ka zbritur apo, pastaj shkel mbi një sëpatë, të cilën e kanë vënë aty-pari tepsisë ashtu të shtrirë në një anë. Atëherë e merr vjehrra sëpatën dhe me të i shkon pas dhe ia pret hapat që ajo i len pas, dhe atë, deri atje ku nusja do ta heqë duvakun.
Për këtë prerje me sëpatë besohet që të gjithë të këqijat, magjitë, ato qofshinlarg, shpirtligat i mbyt apo i largon, që nusja të mos shkelë në ato gjurmë, se besohet se ajo sëmuhet, ligështohet, e kështu me radhë. I gjithë ky ritual përcillet me shoqërimin e këngëve të kënduara me dajre nga vajzat beqare dhe gratë.

Rituali kur dhëndrit ia urojnë dhëndërinë apo martesën

Pasi që kryhen ritualet, si zbritja, ngritja e duvakut, kapja për majën e hundës, prekja e lugut të zemrës nga të dytë, heqja e duvakut, binishit të kuq, çizmeve-këpucëve, dhe pasi që shihen dhëndri me nusen, dhëndri del përjashta në lamë dhe krisë tri herë me pushkën lajmëtare, që në popull besohet se dhëndri e ka parë dhe e ka pëlqyer nusen. Pasi që të gjithë dëgjojnë krismat e pushkës lajmëtare, atëherë dhëndri del e shkon te lodrat dhe zurlet, ku ustallarët e presin e ia bëjnë nibetin e dhëndërisë. Në këtë rast tupanxhiu i rrotullohet tri herë rreth e përqark dhëndrit, e atëherë ky e shpërblen tupanin me një grusht pará të metalta, të përziera me sheqerka të kuqe dhe leblebia*, që në popull besohet se dhëndrit do ti shtohet pasuria mu ashtu si paratë që i hudh të panumëruara si dhe të çojnë një jetë të ëmbël mu si sheqerkat e kuqe, e kështu me radhë.
Pastaj i afrohen njerëzit tjerë dhe ia urojnë dhëndërinë apo martesën, e në disa vende ia japin dorën dhe e marrin ngrykë*, kurse në disa vende të trevës sonë vetëm i thuajnë, urime.

Rituali kur nusja hyn në shtëpinë e zjarrit

Pasi që nusja del prej ahuri, atëherë i merr ngrykë të gjithë anëtarët e familjes së burrit. Pra, ky është çasti kur nusja del haptas para familjes së burrit të vet. Kështu pasi që kryhet rituali i lartpërmendur, atëherë nusen e çojnë në shtëpinë e zjarrit apo mutfak - shpizës, që rëndom është një dhomë e vogël, e cila shërben për kryerjen e punëve, si të gatuarjes, ku piqet buka, pita, etj.
Në mesin e kësaj dhome të shtëpisë së zjarrit vëndojnë një saç ku nën të gjendet një pjatë e mbushur me qumësht. Pra, nusja sillet tre herë përreth saçit dhe e ngre atë. Pastaj poashtu e sheh pjatën e mbushur me qumësht të shtëpisë së burrit, që në popull besohet se ajo e sheh veten përherë të parë në qumësht, që në jetën e re të saj me burrin të shihen gjithmonë bardhë mu si qumështi i bardhë.
Por, rituali i qumështit të bardhë sot në shumë vendbanime të trevës sonë ka pësuar ndryshime për nga forma dhe vendi i kryerjes, dhe atë, në të shumtën e rasteve e hasim në mbrëmje kur e mbyllin dhëndrin me nusen.
I gjithë ky ritual bëhet me shoqërimin e këngëve të përcjellura me dajre nga vajzat dhe gratë, ku nuses ia nënçmojnë anëtarët më të afërt të familjes së babait, e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i magjes dhe prekjes së gozhdave prej nuses së re

Pasi që kryhet rituali kur nusja e re hyn në shtëpinë e zjarrit pason rituali në fjalë i cili bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Pasi që në brendi apo në dhomën e shtëpisë së zjarrit gjenden shumë gjësende apo orendi, si saçi, saxhaku, zinxhiri i zjarrit, magja si dhe enë të tjera (v.i. fjalia duhet të zgjatet). Pasi që nusja e re e kryen ritualin e saçit dhe të pjatës së mbushur me qumësht, atëherë e çojnë te magjja ku gatuajnë, ku ajo e shoqëruar me gra dhe vajza beqare, tri herë e çel dhe e mbyll kapakun. Për këtë ritual besohet se do të shtohet bereqeti i magjja kurrë të mos shteret. Rëndom mbi dhe në brendi të magjes nusja e re i lë disa pará të hekurta, të cilat i marrin magjetoret si shpërblim, për të cilat besohet se përherë magjja të jetë e mbushur plot e përplot me miell e me drithëra.
Me këtë rast nusen e re e çojnë që ti prekë gozhdat e gozhduara në mur, dhe atë, nga tri herë, që besohet se prej atij çasti ajo i mëson të gjitha varëset si dhe të gjitha punët në jetën e ardhshme ti shkojnë mirë e mbarë dhe fortë si hekuri.

Rituali i furrës dhe zinxhirit të zjarrit, lugëve, sitës, sofrës dhe shumë gjësendeve që i prek nusja e re

Rituali në fjalë bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Pasi që nusja e kryen ritualin e magjes dhe të prekjes së gozhdave, pastaj e çojnë me gra dhe vajza beqare të cilat këndojë këngë të ndryshme, e më të dalluara ato me satirë humoristike. Nusaj e re rrotullohet tri herë rreth furrës së zjarrit, e pastaj ajo e prek tri herë zinxhirin e zjarrit të votrës, që në popull besohet se çifti i ri të jetojë sa furra e zjarrit dhe zinxhiri. Por, aty pari furrës së zjarrit janë të lëna tri lugë të cilat i merr nusja e i vëndon në vendin e veçantë te lugatorja apo te kripanica. Edhe për këtë besohet që nusja e re të jetë e shpejtë si zjarri e furra si dhe të jetë e zoja të orendisë shtëpinë apo të gjitha gjësendeve tua gjejë vendet e veta. Por, për tri lugët besohet se në shtëpinë e burrit do të shtohet bereqeti e pasuria.
Në këtë rast nusja vazhdon ti prekë edhe shumë gjësende të tjera, si sitën e miellit, që në popull besohet se ajo do të sjellë bereqet e drithëra, që ti sitë e të gatuajë. Ndërkaq, nusja e re i prek nga tri herë, si sofrën, qypat, shekat si dhe enë orendie të tjera shtëpiake që në vete përmbajnë besimin e stërlashtë pagan të bereqetit, punëve, e kështu me radhë.

Kanagjexhja

Përgatitjet për ta bërë vajzën nuse fillojnë që ditën e premte dhe atë*, i vijnë tesha nga farefisi i saj. Pra, që ditën e premte ajo mbyllet në dhomë dhe nuk del jashtë, si dhe nuk iu del as prindërve të vet. Gjatë kësaj kohe deri sa ajo bëhet nuse, e shoqërojnë vajzat beqare apo shoqet e saja si dhe TELAKJA e parë, e cila e përgatit për nuse. Pra, vajzën e përgatitin dy telake, dhe atë, e para fillon ta bëjë nuse, ndërsa e dyta e përfundon apo e bën nuse. Për sa i përket telakes së parë, ajo patjetër duhet të jetë nga gjaku i vajzës apo farefis i ngushtë, dhe atë, si: nusja e vëllait, motra e saj e madhe, vajza e mixhës, e dajës, tezes, hallës, e kështu me radhë, si dhe të jenë të besueshme e të kenë fëmijë, kuptohet me prindër të gjallë. Por, duhet cekur përse ato që e bëjnë vajzën nuse duhet të jenë të martuara. Duhet të jenë të martuara, sepse ajo më tepër do të mësojë rreth çështjeve të ndryshme, si duhet të veprojë konkretisht ndaj burrit gjatë natës së parë të martesës, gjatë natës së gjedekut, etj.
Pra, për këto dy telake ka një kusht themelor, që ato fëmijët e parë ti kenë djem, ngase besohet që ajo në jetë të lind vetëm djem.
Dy telaket kanë angazhimet e tyre, si e para e cila e përgatit vajzën për nuse, duke e larë, duke ia vënduar kanën që ia kanë dërguar ata të burrit në ditën e petkave, duke veshur me teshat e nusërisë, *ashtu edhe telakja e dytë, e cila vajzën që bëhet nuse e teleisë me të gjitha orenditë për nuse.
Por, duhet përmendur se telakja e parë në rastin kur petkaxhinjtë hynë nga dera e shtëpisë, kjo e nxjerr nusen e re në një dritare të shtëpisë, prej ku i numëron tri herë nga nëntë veta petkaxhinjtë, dhe atë, duke i shikuar përmes një shpate nëntëkrerëshe, që besohet se fëmijët ti lind në nëntë muaj apo nëntë hënë e ti jetojnë.

Rituali kur vajza i veshën teshat e nusërisë

Përderisa dy telaket e përgatitin vajzën për nuse, pra, e para, siç dihet, e bën gati, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Mblidhen shoqet e vajzës siç është zakon ditën e shtunë paradite, e në të kaluarën që ditën e premte, bile edhe më herët*, edhe atë, në dhomën ku ajo mbyllet. Së pari marrin dhe ia qepin teshat si dhe pajën e saj që e ka përgatitur kur ka qenë beqare dhe gjatë kohës kur ka qenë e fejuar apo ndër nishane, si dhe pajën që ia kanë sjellur petkaxhinjtë apo ana e burrit.
Pra, një ditë para se të shkojë nuse, dhe atë, që në mëngjes e ndejnë në mur pajën apo çejzin, kuptohet, teshat e trupit, kurse ato tjerat, si jorganin e diç të ngjashme i futin në arkë apo në çekmexhe ashtu mirë të paluara. Këto tesha vijnë e i shikojnë mbarë farefisi i gjerë i saj gjatë tërë ditës.
Siç cekëm më lartë, vajzën e bëjnë nuse ditën e shtunë që në mëngjes me të gjitha ritualet, duke filluar prej larjes në banjë, vënia e kanës së kuqe, zënia e gërshetëve e deri te veshja me teshat e nusërisë. Pra, telakja e cila e ka bërë gati, sërish i vëndon kanën në krye apo në flokë, në këmbë dhe në duar. Por, kjo kânë* në popull quhet përsëritja e kanës, ngase qysh të premten ia kanë vënduar kanën e flokëve. Nga ana tjetër, nusja e re rri e strukur në një skaj, e mbështjellur me një plaf të bardhë apo ndonjë tylben a shami të bardhë, që besohet se nusëria ti shkojë vetëm bardhë. Por, duhet përmendur kur vajzës ia heqin teshat e vajzërisë, ku ajo gjoja se kundërshton, e shoqet e saja ia heqin disi me shumë mundime, e në këtë rast ajo fillon të qajë e të dënesë, kurse shoqet e saja i këndojnë këngë të ndryshme që i kushtohen beqarisë, si p.sh.:
Qaj mij* Lulije motër, qaj me lot
kur do të rahe Abaz derii kush do të dale zot
kur do tdale zot oj Lulie nazli sheret
ajo vjehrra është e gjalit tvet.
Ose
Qan Zulçja në votër
si të erdhën ditët mori motër
si të erdhën ditët mori motër
si do na i lësh punët papunumun
naok e qajshin motrën sa du shkoje
po i qajshin punët kush dë va bojë
 e kështu me radhë.
Pra, e futin në banjë ku ajo brenda lahet dhe ***. Pra, kur del prej banjës, së pari ia veshin teshat e dikujt si të ndonjë femre apo gruaje të afërt të familjes së saj, ngase besohet se shpirtligave apo atyre qofshinlarg u bën dredhi që ato të mos e shëmtojnë, dëmtojnë e ti bëhet ndonjë magji. Pra, këto tesha ajo në mbrëmje i heq nga trupi dhe vishen ato të rejat që i ka përgatitur ana e babait të vet të cilat kanë qenë të mbyllura diku që askush më parë si ka parë, që besohet se po ti ketë parë, atëherë shpirtligat, dreqi apo ato qofshinlarg, të mos i bëjnë gjë (v.i. mund ti bëjnë ndonjë gjë). Por, për këto tesha thuhet se me qëllim nuk i kanë ndenjur e as i kanë treguar më parë që dikush të mos marrë yrnek si dhe ti bëjnë ndonjë magji.
Pra, qartë kuptojmë se teshat që i vesh në mbrëmje janë të familjes së vet me qëllimet dhe besimet e përmendura.
Pra, kur ia veshin teshat e para në mëngjes, ajo rri në një jastëk apo shkëmb në skajin e dhomës, dhe atë, me fytyrë të kthyer kah muri. Gjatë kësaj kohe një vajzë e afërt e familjes i qëndron pranë, që kujdeset që kush nga të pranishmet apo ato që vijnë gjatë ditës për ta parë e tia urojnë nusërinë, të mos i bëjnë ndonjë magji. Pra, të gjitha vajzat dhe gratë që vijnë për tia uruar familjes dhe vajzës nusërinë, zakonisht sjellin edhe dhurata apo peshqeshe të ndryshme, si shamia, çorapë e diç të ngjashme.
Pra, nusja e re qanë kur vijnë ta vizitojnë, por, në të gjitha këto rastet e përmendura telakja e parë kryen punët e veta.

Rituali i heqjes së teshave të vajzërisë

Ky ritual bëhet në këtë mënyrë: Telakja apo nëna e vajzës i kushtojnë rëndësi të posaçme ndërrimit apo heqjes së teshave të trupit, e cila bëhet në këtë lloj formësimi të rrumbullakësuar: teshat e vajzës i merr në dorë telakja apo nëna dhe atë, pa i lëshuar fare në tokë. Rëndom teshat e vajzës i mbështjellin me skutaçe të beqarisë e i marrin ashtu mirë të mbështjellura dhe i ngrenë në tra, ku atje i varin që të mos prekin kund, si p.sh., po të prekin në dysheme apo në tokë, besohet se atëherë vajzës që bëhet nuse mund ti ndodh ndonjë e keqe, mund të sëmuret apo të dergjë ose të vdesë e ta gëlltisë toka.
Rëndom nëna e vajzës që shkon nuse i merr teshat e mbështjellura me skutaçe, dhe, po qe se dëshiron që vajza e saj të bëjë fëmijë pas një viti, ajo i merr teshat dhe i lanë menjëherë në koritë, në krua, që për këtë në popull besohet se mu ashtu siç ecë uji mu ashtu edhe ajo në vazhdë të kohës të lind fëmijë. Kurse kur dëshirohet që ajo të mos lind që në vitin e parë, atëherë siç u përmend më lartë, i merr dhe i var në tra, dhe atë, për aq ditë sa ato rrinë pezull të varura në tra, për aq vite ajo nuk dëshiron që e bija të mbetet me barrë.
Varësisht nga dëshira e nënës aq ditë teshat rrinë varur në tra, e pastaj këto tesha i marrin dhe i lajnë mirë. Pra, këto tesha rëndom ia japin motrës së vogël, dhe, po qe se nuk ka motër, atëherë ia japin ndonjë vajzës së afërt të familjes apo ndonjë shoqes së saj. Me këtë rast këndohen këngë të ndryshme, si p.sh.:
Kaj moj motër ne të ndajë Zabeli
ilvida me shoqet natën e Shën-Gjergjit
Kaj moj motër e skije me pushue
ilvida me ne oja me bèe
Çiti dimijat mavije me rrudha
ne ti baje Hajrije kurva
ne ti baje Hajrija ne ti baje
kur ti bjerë malli për mue ne ti kaje
apo
Oj Lulie hënmi lule groshe
oj e mejro përziju me shoqe
përziju ndër shoqe oj qibare
se tej bëhesh nuse hiç të mos veje mbare
 e kështu me radhë.
Pra, asaj që i japin këto tesha, kuptohet se ajo e ka radhën që të shkojë nuse.
Rrallë herë ndodh që këto tesha nusja ti merr me vete e ti ruajë gjatë tërë jetës në shenjë të kujtimit të vajzërisë e ti ruajë në arkë apo në çekmexhe.

Rituali i mbushjes së ujit që lahet vajza e cila bëhet nuse

Vajza e cila bëhet nuse zakonisht lahet dy herë: të parën herë kur asaj ia vëndojnë kanën në flokë, dhe të dytën herë kur ia veshin rrobat e nusërisë, e kështu me radhë.
Uji që mbushet për tu larë nusja, mbushet pa folur fare - bile as ndërmjet vete e as tu flasë dikush; prej fillimi deri sa e vënë në zjarr për tu ngrohur, ngase besohet se në të ardhmen kjo mos të përlahet e të ketë zënka në jetë si dhe të mos dëgjojnë ato qofshinlarg apo shpirtligat.
Ujin e mbushin me një kusi prej bakri, dhe pasi e vënë në zjarr, në të futin gjethe dhe lule të ndryshme. Për këto lule besohet se jeta e çiftit të ri gjithmonë të lulëzojë, si dhe për zjarrin besohet se kurrë në jetë të mos shuhet votra e çiftit të ri, kurse për kusinë e bakërt poashtu besohet që bashkëshortësia e tyre të jetë e fortë si metali i bakërt i cili i mbron edhe nga shpirtligat dhe marrja mësysh.
Këtë ujë e mbushin rëndom si në rastin kur i zënë kuleçtë, kur e mbushin ujin për tu larë dhëndri, dhe atë, tri vajza, që besohet se ky numër si në të gjitha rastet sjell vetëm fat të mirë e mbarësi, por për tri vajzat poashtu besohet se do ti lind fëmijë, pra, ky çift do të bëhet vetë i treti.
Por, ka diçka që ndryshon sado pak, konkretisht uji për tu larë nusja nuk bën të mbushet prej ndonjë pusi apo tri puseve si në rastin e mbushjes së ujit për larjen e dhëndrit, por vetëm prej ndonjë uji i cili gjithmonë rrjedh, ngase besohet se ajo në jetë do të shtojë, përparojë, do të lind, pra, do të rrjedh jeta me fëmijë të njëpasnjëshëm si rrjedh uji prej burimit të kronit. Pra, ashtu siç ecën uji në natyrë, edhe asaj në jetën bashkëshortore ti ecin punët pa u ndalur kurrë, e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i zënies së gërshetave kur bëhet nuse

Tri vajza beqare*, vajzës që bëhet nuse marrin dhe ia zënë flokët bishta në këtë mënyrë: është zakon që bishtalecat tia zënë tri vajzat beqare të cilat i kanë gjallë prindërit, dhe atë, në numër tek, si: 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13 e kështu me radhë. Për zënien e bishtave varet se sa flokë ka nusja e re. Por, mirë është kur ajo i ka flokët e dendura, që më shumë ti zënë bishta, dhe atë, bishta të hollë, që kuptohet numri i tyre të jetë më shumë dhe në numër tek. Pra, bishtalecat e tillë nuses së re ia zënë tërë shpinën. Këto bishtaleca i lëshojnë shpinës së saj dhe i kapin me një pe, dhe atë, një për një në formë horizontale, ku vëndojnë thelbe hudhrash në të gjitha bishtalecat si dhe ndër perin e bishtalecave apo në vargun e penjëve të vënduara, thelbet e hudhrave tërheqin një pe në të cilin i varin nja tre pistila* rruazash, gjithashtu në numër tek.
Për sa u përket thelbave të hudhrave, në popull besohet se shërbejnë për ta mbrojtur nga shpirtliga, ato qofshinlarg si dhe mos të marrin mësysh apo të mos e zë magjia, e kështu me radhë.
Pasi që ia zënë bishtalecat, atëherë telakja e dytë ia vëndon vathët, qaforen, tri unazat si dhe orën e dorës që ia kanë dërguar ata të burrit.

Rituali i vënies së kanës

Rituali i vënies së kanës është zakon i lashtë i cili haset edhe sot e kësaj dite në trevën e nënqiellit tonë, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Natën e enjte apo të shtunën pasdarke, mblidhen shoqet, pra, vajzat beqare dhe gratë, të cilat e përcjellin ritualin e shtruarjes së shtratit, që në popull quhet Shtrati i burrit. Këtë shtrat e shtojnë mu në mes të dhomës ku ajo i ka bërë përgatitjet e mëparshme, si larjen në banjë, veshjen e teshave të para për nusëri si dhe vënien e kanës. Pra, pasi e shtrojnë shtratin që e kanë dërguar ana e burrit, atëherë e marrin vajzën-nuse dhe me zor e ulin apo e shtrijnë në këtë shtrat, dhe atë, në kokërr të shpinës, ku e mbulojnë me jorgan apo me plaf të bardhë apo diç të ngjashme. Por, në këtë rast ia lënë jashtë duart dhe këmbët, për tia vënë kanën, e me këtë rast e këndojnë me këngë të ndryshme, si p.sh.:
Jorgani i derrit te dera
ngraò motër - hijn nato* stela
jorgani i derrit te laòma
ngraò motër - hijn tej te nëna
jorgani i derrit te votra
ngaò motër - hijn tej te motra
 dhe këngë të tjera.
Por, duhet cekur se mbi krye të vajzës-nuse i vënë çevrën, këmishën dhe çorapët e dhëndrit që janë të qepura në formë të një rrethi që në popull quhen Shenjat e dhëndrit. I gjithë ky ritual ka për qëllim që vajzën-nuse ta paranjoftojë e ta parapërgatitë psikikisht për fjetje me burrin të nesërmen mbrëma. Pasi që e shtrojnë shtratin, marrin dhe e futin brenda një djalë të vogël i cili i ka prindërit gjallë, që besohet se nusja e re të lind fëmijën e parë djalë e të jetojë me prindër. Pasi që e bëjnë këtë, atëherë telakja e cila e ka përgatitur që më parë kanën në një enë apo pjatë të bakërt, që për këtë besohet se e mbron prej shpirtligave, ato qofshinlarg, magjitë dhe mësyshi si dhe nusja e re të jetojë gjatë sa jeton bakri po aq të jetoj edhe ajo me burrin në jetën e ardhshme.
Vënien e kanës zakonisht e përdorin në gishtat e këmbës dhe duarve, por ka raste kur ia vënë kanën duke e përfshirë krej shpinën dhe gjithë gishtat e duarve - deri te thonjtë. Për këtë hasen disa lloje të vënies së kanës, si: DIZ (krejt), pa kurrëfarë zbukurimesh, DUMAN, Bajrak.
Duhet cekur se telakja e cila ia vë kanën me një krande të fshesës së farashit, ajo i prekën edhe shoqet e saja beqare, që besohet që sa më parë apo më shpejt tu delë nafaka e të bëhen nuse. Me këtë rast shoqet e këndojnë me këngë të ndryshme, si p.sh.:
Vine kanën pika-pika
tkam pas nëna bajrak ndër çika
Vine kanën me pika tkuqe
do tçoj nëna bajrak ndër nuse
Vine kanën me dukat
do tçoj nëna me krushq e me bajrak
 apo këngë të kënduara nga ana e burrit, si:
Vune kanën a naòs tmarrtë e mbara
flokë gjata e Fisnik dilberit
marrëm motrën e Abaz derrit.
Vune kanën e Fisnik dilberit
prishe hatrin e Abaz derrit
Mbushe krejen oj Lulije me kânë plot
prishe hatrin e axhës tën
 e të tjera.
Pas një kohe të shkurtë vajza-nuse del dhe i lanë duart dhe këmbët në pus në ndonjë vendburim të afërt apo në krua, dhe atë, sa më shpejt që të mos zënë shumë kana, por nuk bën që edhe të mos i znë fare kana, ngase besohet se ngjyra e kuqe e mbron nga shpirtligat; apo ti zënë shumë kana, atëherë dhëndri me padurim pret ta shohë nusen apo e do shumë, kurse në të kundërtën besohet se dhëndri nuk do të ketë fat të mirë, e kështu me radhë. Pra, edhe për pusin, vendburimin dhe kronin-pronin besohet se mu ashtu siç ecë uji, ashtu tu ecë jeta mbarë e mirë çiftit të ri në të ardhmen.
Pasi që i kryejnë këto rituale apo kur ajo i lanë duart dhe këmbët, atëherë shoqet e saja marrin një gomar dhe ia veshin apo ia vënë në kokë këmishën, çevrën dhe e shëtitin gomarin nëpër lagjen e vet, e me këtë rast e tallin dhëndrin me këngë të ndryshme, si p.sh.:
Bilbili te mullari - bilbili te mullari
vinja kmejshën e dhëndrit - magjarit
Kputja ni kime magjarit
çepja ni kmejsh Abaz shkavit
Ush, hej magjar, ush hej virën
si të tthotë Lulija tej çashtaò bën
Ush, hej magjar mos bën hojna
mos të të mbesë kmejsha nëpër projna
 apo tjetër këngë, si:
Saònte magjari do çeshe
kmejshën e dhëndrit da ushtoje
 e kështu me radhë.
Pra, pasi që i bëjnë gjithë këto që i përmendëm, atëherë pasi të kenë shkuar granimi, vajzën-nuse e qesin ta shohë hënën pesëmbëdhjetë dhe kohën, si qiellin, yjet e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i nxjerrjes së vajzës-nuse në lamë apo oborr

Ky ritual i lashtë dhe i bartur brez pas brezi ndër shekuj sado pak ka pësuar ndryshime të pakta, por thelbësisht flasin qartë besimet që hasen në këtë mënyrë: Pasi që nusja e re e kryen ritualin e vënies së kanës apo pasi që e bëjnë në mënyrë të talljes gomarin dhëndër dhe e shëtisin nëpër lagje, thuajse pas një kohe relative nusen e nxjerrin jashtë në oborr - lamë apo bahçe që të shohë hënën, dhe atë, siç u cek më lartë, diku në orët e vona së bashku me njerëzit e familjes së vet. Nëse qielli është i kthjellët e duket hëna me yjet, pra, nuses me këtë rast ia ngrenë tri herë shaminë ose plafin e bardhë ku ajo e shikon qiellin, yjet dhe hënën, e në këtë rast nga ana e vajzës-nuse thuhet: bijë e nënës, çfarë shikon, u bëfsh. Shikoje hënën, hënë u bëfsh, e ndritsh tërë jetën nga të shkosh e të vajsh, e më rrofsh sa hëna bijë
Por, për këtë ritual të lashtë pagan besohet se përpos që vajza-nuse të jetë e bëshme, e shëndetshme dhe e dashur, ajo të çojë jetë të gjatë e të ndritshme, ti shkëlqejë e ti zbardhë fati në jetë me burrin mu ashtu si hëna e pesëmbëdhjetë Ndërkaq, besohet se po të jetë qielli i kthjellët, pa asnjë fije mjegulle apo reje, besohet se nusja e re do të ketë jetë të pastërt e të lumtur. Mirëpo, nëse qielli është i vrenjtur, në këtë natë, pra, të natës së enjte apo të diel, atëherë besohet se nusja e re nuk do të ketë jetë të mbarë dhe të fatshme*, bile-bile kur koha është e vrenjtur, i dëshpëron pa masë të afërmit e familjes së saj dhe për këto raste nuk e qesin fare në periferi të shtëpisë. Pra, duhet vënë në pah se atë ditë kur ajo bëhet nuse, në popull besohet se kjo është dita e nuses, prandaj nëse dita është e kthjellët me diell, atëherë besohet se nusja e re është boll e mirë, zemërbardhë, bujare, fisnike, e kështu me radhë.
Në popull haset edhe ky lloj besimi, i cili është i lidhur ngushtë me motin e vrenjtur të ditës kur ajo bëhet nuse, se gjatë kohës së vajzërisë apo gjatë fejesës, ajo ka ngrënë gjellëra prej fundeve të kusisë, vorbës, e kështu me radhë. Pra mu për këtë besohet në dukuritë e natyrës, si kur është moti i vrenjtur, bie shi, borë, rrënima, etj.
Ndërkaq, dita e enjte apo e diel kur djali bëhet dhëndër, është dita e tij. Nëse kjo ditë është me mot të mirë dhe me diell, besohet se dhëndri është i mirë dhe anasjelltas, kur moti është i ligë, atëherë besohet se dhëndri është i keq, rigoroz, kokëfortë etj.

----------


## alibaba

Ritualet kur e përcjellin vajzën-nuse

Ditën e enjte në mëngjes herët apo të dielën që kur nusës ia zënë flokët në bishta e ia lidhin kryet me të gjitha orenditë si dhe e teleisin, pra, prej këtij çasti nuk bën që askush ta prekë apo të preket në kokë, ngase besohet se nuses së re në jetën e ardhshme do ti dhemb koka te burri.
Pasi që e bëjnë gati, atëherë e qesin që ti marrë ngrykë e të përshëndetet me burrat e familjes e ata të farefisit. Në këtë rast i japin të gjithë pará në formë të dhuratës, dhe gjatë këtij rituali kur ajo i merr ngrykë qan e qan Pas kësaj telakja e merr dhe e teleis e ia heq teshat e mëparshme e ia vesh ato të nusërisë që ia ka dërguar ana e burrit. Pra, pasi e rregullon ashtu me të gjitha orenditë, atëherë nusen e re e qesin në derë të shtëpisë, ku anash e mbajnë për krahësh dy gra të farefisit, e kështu me radhë.
Ndër të tjera, vlen të veçojmë se kur nuses ia veshin çizmet, dhe atë, në çizmen e djathtë dhe në doreza i futin pará të hekurta, që besohet se ajo të jetojë shumë apo gjatë e shëndoshë, e fortë si hekuri si dhe të mos i veshë bosh, pra, të jenë plot që jeta ti shkojë me të mira e begati. Pas kësaj nusen e hipin në kalë dhe atë rëndom vëllai i vet me gruan apo dikush tjetër nga të afërmit e familjes nëse ajo nuk ka vëlla, kurse një grua merr një safë me ujë dhe e stërpik, që besohet se ajo i merr të gjitha të ligat dhe e lagën vendin që e le pas që mos ta ndjekin shpirtligat, e kështu me radhë. Kur ajo hipën në kalë, rëndom para e vëndon këmbën e djathtë sipas zakonit fetar islam, dhe atë, duke thënë Bismil-lahi. Pasi që e hipin në kalë, atëherë lajmërohen krushqit se munden të nisen, pra, kur bën që të nisë, kuptohet, kali i bardhë i nuses, që për këtë kalë besohet se nuses ti shkojë jeta vetëm bardhë në jetën e ardhshme me burrin, atëherë një fëmijë djalë që i ka prindërit gjallë e thërret tri herë në emër duke i thënë se i harrove hallet, që për këtë besohet se sa më shpejtë në shtëpinë e saj të vijë ndonjë nuse e re që do ti bajë hallet. Po për këtë ritual besohet që nusja e re të lind fëmijën e parë djalë e ti jetojë me prindër të gjallë. Por, në rast se nusja e re nuk ka vëlla, atëherë i thuajnë duke e thirrur tri herë: Oj Lulije çfarë të bësh andej - le të ngjajë këndej, pra, kur të lind fëmijë të ngjajë kah familja e nuses, si: dajallarëve, e kështu me radhë.
Në rastin kur nusja del te pragu i derës, i ati i saj i bie tri herë me grusht shpinës e i thotë: udhë e mbarë të qoftë moj bijë e babës, e mu bëfsh si Hana pesëmbëdhjetë. Pra, nusja e re e cila shkon nuse në ndonjë fshat tjetër si dhe në fshatin e vet i japin një pará të hekurt e cila e mban në gojë dhe e hudh para se të dalë prej fshatit të vet, ku për këtë besohet se me këtë pará të hekurt që ajo e hudh në fshatin apo sinurin e fshatit të saj, besohet se e lë bereqetin te babai i vet.
Pra, nusja prej kur hipën në kalë, rri drejt, që besohet se punët familjes së babait të vet ti shkojnë mirë e mbarë, e po qe se ajo rri shtrembët apo e zvarritur, besohet se punët familjes së babës nuk do ti shkojnë mirë e mbarë si dhe do ta marrë bereqetin e do ta çojë te shtëpia e burrit. Pra, pasi del prej pragut të derës, ajo shtrembërohet dhe atë, kokën e mban disi të ulur, e kështu me radhë.

Ritualet kur e përcjellin vajzën-nuse (v.i. të titullohet disi!)

Nusen e përcjell familja e vet me të gjitha ritualet që kanë të bëjnë deri te dalja e saj prej pragut të derës e deri në sinuarin e fshatit tjetër. Duhet përmendur se në të kaluarën po edhe sot për teshat apo pajën e arkat e nuses katër djem beqarë me prindër të gjallë i ngarkojnë nëpër kuaj si dhe nëpër qerre, rëndom secilin kalë e tërheq për kërpeshi një fëmijë i vogël djalë, i cili është anëtar i afërt i familjes së saj si dhe i shoqërojnë edhe disa njerëz tjerë që nuk janë të shtyrë në moshë që atë ta përcjellin me kujdes që të mos bjerë nga kali, etj.
Gjatë përcjelljes së këtyre kuajve ndodh që nusen ta përcjellin deri në shtëpinë e burrit, por, në të shumtën e rasteve e dorëzojnë diku kah mesi i rrugës - kuptohet palës së dhëndrit. Pra, me rastin e dorëzimit të nuses, ata që e kanë mbajtur për krahësh i bien tri herë me grushta pas shpinës. Dizgjinat - kërpeshat e kuajve nuk ua japin në dorë, por ua lëshojnë në tokë si dhe i shkelin me këmbë, ashtu të hedhura në pluhur apo në baltë. Por, ndodh që edhe ti lidhin në shumë nyje, që për të gjitha këto besohet se çifti i ri të lidhen në martesë me krijimin e familjes së re si dhe lidhjen e dhënies së së vajzës me familjen. Pra, për shkeljen e dizgjinave dhe të kërpeshave me këmbë besohet që burri ti nënshtrohet gjatë tërë jetës nën këmbë nuses së re. Pra, ky ritual ka të bëjë edhe me traditën tonë shekullore zakonore, konkretish për besimin e nderit të vajzës që rri poshtë, kurse gjaku rri lart. Pra, ana e burrit me rastin e pranimit të nuses dhe kuajve apo koçisë, janë tepër të kujdesshëm që kërpeshët apo dizgjinat-kërpeshët të mos bien në tokë, ngase besohet se nuk duhet lejuar që nderi i nuses së re të bjerë poshtë, por të merret mu ashtu siç është ruajtur te shtëpia e babës së saj. Por, për këtë besohet se po të jepen dizgjinat apo kërpeshët në dorë, atëherë nusja e re jepet me gjithë të ardhmen e anës së babait të vet si dhe ajo do të lind vetëm vajza. Pra, mu për këtë kur e përcjellin nusen te pragu i derës nuk dalin vajza dhe gra, që besohet se po të dalin, atëherë ajo do të lind vetëm vajza në jetë. Pra, kur nusja del prej shtëpisë nuk bën që ajo ta kthejë kokën prapa e ta shohë shtëpinë e babës apo lagjen, ngase ajo prej këtij çasti është anëtare e familjes së burrit.
Por, në kuadër të përcjelljes së nuses hasen edhe disa rituale të lashta pagane, si për shembull: nusja para se të hip në kalë, e ulin mbi një shinik të kthyer mbrapsht si dhe kur ajo del prej shtëpie, marrin një saç dhe e vëndojnë mbi magje, që besohet se ajo të mos e marrë bereqetin te burri, por ta lenë te babai i vet.
Kyr hynë në oborr të shtëpisë së dhëndrit, para se ti shkarkojnë këto tesha, dhëndri i prek si teshat ashtu edhe samarët e kuajve, që besohet që ky dhe nusja e re ti përdorin e ti bajnë deri sa tu shkyhen e nëse nuk i prek këto tesha, besohet se vdes njëri prej bashkëshortëve, e këto tesha i gëzon dikush tjetër.

Rituali kur nusja vjen për në shtëpinë e dhëndrit

Pasi që krushqit lajmërohen se mundet të nisen, atëherë çaushi apo bajraktari i përcakton dy apo tre krushq që të nisen para, e të shkojnë të tregojnë se vjen nusja. Por, duhet përmendur se dikur është përdorur që krushqit para se të nisen për ta marrë nusen, i kanë dërguar dy apo tre veta të cilët u kanë treguar apo lajmëruar anës së nuses se vijnë krushqit, si dhe janë shpërblyer. Por, ky zakon i lashtë sot nuk haset. Kurse dy apo tre krushqit e caktuar që janë nisur me kuaj ose në këmbë për të lajmëruar ardhjen e nuses së re, dhe atë, njëri prej tyre kush ka arritur më parë e ka marrë dhuratën prej dasmorit, si, prej dhëndrit, prindërve, farefisit, të afërme të tij apo prej nënës së dhëndrit, dhe atë, ndonjë këmishë, çorap, pará e diç të ngjashme. Pasi që arrinë te shtëpia e dhëndrit, atëherë sërish kthehet te krushqit që vijnë rrugës.
Është zakon i lashtë që krushqit kur kthehen për në shtëpi të dhëndrit, ta ndërrojnë rrugën që të mos kthehen andej nga kanë ardhur. Këtë e bëjnë për dy arsye: e para, sepse besohet që ta mashtrojnë dreqin, shpirtligat, etj., të cilat besohet se kur kanë ardhur për te nusja, gjatë rrugës, ato i presin për ti bërë të këqija nuses së re. Në popull besohet se ndërrimi i rrugës bëhet edhe për atë që dikush të mos i bëjë ndonjë magji nuses së re, e kështu me radhë.
Por, në këtë rast kur kthehen si dhe kur nisen gjatë rrugës, në të gjitha vendet ku aty pari gjenden varreza, rëndom i ndalin këngët, lodrat bashkë me zurlet, që ky gjest është zakon i parimeve fetare islame.
Për sa i përket takimit të të dy palëve të krushqive, duhet thënë se në të kaluarën për takimet e tilla, që sipas zakonit kanë nisur luftë, ngase asnjëra palë nuk ka lëshuar rrugë, se po të lëshonin, atëherë ajo palë e krushqive kanë qenë të nënçmuar - frikacakë si dhe e kanë nënçmuar fisin e dasmorit, nusen e re dhe tërë fshatin prej nga janë nisur, që për këtë është besuar se tërë jetën të përmendurit do ti ndjekin të keqijat si dhe nusja e dhëndri do të sëmuren e dergjin tërë jetën e tyre si dhe mund të ndodh ndonjë kob apo morte e përgjithshme si në familje apo në fshat. Prandaj në atë kohë janë zhvilluar luftëra të shumta në nënqiellin tonë, ku edhe sot e kësaj dite hasen toponime të tilla, si Vorret e krushqive, Kepi i nuses (v.i.) në disa fshatra, si: Pirok, Novosellë, Sellcë, Radushë dhe në shumë fshatra tjerë. Në raste të këtilla kanë luftuar të gjithë, si krushqit, inxhet dhe nuset e reja, ngase është besuar se është nder i shenjtë që të luftosh e ta mbrosh nderin dhe gjakun e nuses së re.
Sot për takime të tilla haset marrëveshje, që të mos nisen kurrë dy palë krushq prej një fshati dhe në të shumtën e rasteve kur takohen dy palë krushq, rëndom ata që shkojnë të marrin nusen ua lëshojnë rrugën atyreve që e kanë marrë nusen, si dhe ka raste kur heqin short se cila palë do të niset para.
Në raste kur takohen dy palët, sipas zakonit, që besohet se nuk bën të shikohen nuset e reja në mes veti, ngase cila e sheh e para, ajo do të ketë mbarësi e fat në jetë, kurse tjetra do të ketë të liga dhe të këqija. Duhet cekur se rreshti i dasmorëve nuk bën të ndërpritet apo dikush tu ndërhyjë, ngase besohet se çifti i ri do të ketë telashe, do të ngrinden, do të kenë zënka, e mund të vjen edhe deri te ndarja e tyre, e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i rrahjes së dhëndrit pasi e hanë darkën

Pasi që përfundojnë me palimin* e nuseve, që në popull e quajnë seri i grave si dhe lojërave sportive të dasmës, si mundja (pehlivanllëku), vrapimi, (v.i.) përlarja e qenve, kërcimi me hapa, kërcimi trup, vrasja e mëzerve, hudhja e gurit, etj., që në popull quhen siri* i burrave. Pra, shpërndahen të gjithë pjesëmarrësit, si bashkëfshatarët dhe miqtë, kurse dhëndri i cili ka marrë pjesë në të gjitha këto lojërat e lartpërmendura, kthehet së bashku me atë që e ka përgatitur apo e ka bërë dhëndër në shtëpi. Kurse në të njëjtën kohë nusen e marrin dhe e çojnë në dhomën e vet, pra, në dhomën ku ajo do të mshilet.*
Gjatë përcjelljes prej oborrit e deri në dhomën e gjerdekut, të shoqëruara me dajre nga vajzat dhe gratë, këndojnë këngë të ndryshme, si:
Ec naòse lule ec me sevda
ndërro ka ni kaòm e mejro, ben temena
Bën temena pi për trolli
se të kimi naòse pi Stambolli
Bën temena oj delie
naòsja e Fisnik agës pres sot mi ije..
 e kështu me radhë.
Kurse për dhëndrin përgatiten në një dhomë tjetër për të ngrënë darkën ku marrin pjesë krushqit, ngase është zakon thirren darkë krushqit e ftuar një ditë më parë, pra, të mërkurën apo të shtunën, si dhe në këtë darkë thirret edhe hoxha, rëndom imami i fshatit, i cili pasi që e ha darkën në sofër, bën lutjen fetare, respektivisht duanë (v.i.). Duhet përmendur se para darkës hoxha e bën kurorëzimin e çiftit të ri sipas dispozitave fetare islame. Kur hoxha e mbaron duanë, atëherë dhëndri i përshëndet të gjithë të pranishmit, por ndodh që ti përshëndesë vetëm gojarisht apo ia jep dorën hoxhës dhe nja dy apo tri vetave, dhe ikë. Në këtë rast e rrahin dhëndrin, kuptohet, në formë të shakasë, (v.i.) i cili shpejton që sa më parë të dalë e hyjë në dhomën e gjerdekut. Pra, këtë rrahje e cila është zakon i lashtë, me elemente thjesht pagane, kur të rinjtë, si shokët dhe anëtarët e farefisit më të gjerë i bien me grushta apo me dru shpinës, ku ai i cili e ka bërë dhëndër orvatet ta mbrojë, si dhe në këtë rast kur e rrahin, besohet se duke i rënë me grushta dhe drunj, ia largojnë shpirtligat prej trupit të tij, që besohet se ato e shoqërojnë atë që të hyj bashkë në dhomë apo në gjerdek, ku atje mund ti bëjnë ndonjë të lige apo të keqe në punët e marrëdhënieve intime të tyre. Pra, për këtë besohet se po të mos e rrahin dhëndrin, atëherë fëmijët që do ti lind çifti i ri, do të jenë të atyre qofshinlarg, e kështu me radhë. Po për këtë ritual besohet se dhëndrit ia paguajnë borxhin e nënës dhe babës, ngase prej se të mbyllet ai, më do të jetë i larguar nga kujdesi i rënjdomtë i familjes, pra, kalon në jetën e vërtetë të burrërisë. Por, duhet cekur se në këtë rast të rinjtë që gjenden në dhomë, ku hanë darkën, orvaten që dhëndrit tia marrin çevren prej xhepit, që për këtë çevre besohet se ai që ia merr, ai e ka radhën që të bëhet dhëndër, respektivisht të martohet.
Pra, këtë çevre është zakon që të nesërmen tia kthejnë në forma të ndryshme, duke bërë shaka me dhëndrin.

Rituali i shtruarjes së shtratit në dhomën ku mbyllet nusja dhe dhëndri

Para se ta futin nusen në dhomën e gjedekut, aty-këtu është zakon që së pari e çojnë në një dhomë, ku rrinë anëtarët e familjes së dhëndrit për këtë arsye: që nusja të njohë orenditë e brendshme të dhomës së ndejtjes, ku njëherit edhe për shkak se besohet që nuses së re ti shkojë apo ecë jeta mbarë e mirë mu si anëtarëve të tjerë të familjes së burrit apo të familjes së saj, ngase edhe ajo më është anëtare e kësaj familje. Por, duhet cekur se gjatë kohës kur dhëndri ha bukë në sofrën e krushqive, ajo në këtë në këtë kohë ha darkën, ku gjatë tërë kohës derisa ajo ha darkë, nuk flet fare me asnjë njeri, ngase besohet se me cilin flet për herë të parë në shtëpi, me atë do të ketë muhabet në jetë, prandaj ajo derisa të mbyllet me dhëndrin nuk flet me askënd, por për herë të parë me dhëndrin që me të ti shkojë jeta me muhabet.
Para se të dalë dhëndri prej dhomës ku e rrahin me grushta shpinës, nusen e re të shoqëruar me gruan e atij që e ka bërë djalin dhëndër si dhe vajza dhe gra të farefisit futen brenda duke kënduar këngë të ndryshme në përcjellje me dajre, si p.sh.:
Mori vejn akshami tu u errë, mori tu u errë
vejn ftejra e naòses tu u zverdhë, mori tu u zverdhë
As mos u zverdhë e majro as mos u tut
se Zulçe dilberin naòk e kimi uk
Ndërkohë hyn brenda dhëndri së bashku me atë që e ka bërë dhëndër sipas zakonit, kur tri vajza beqare me prindër të gjallë, e të besueshme prej familjes së dhëndrit, e shtrojnë shtratin, ku brenda në të nusja e re ka futur një dhuratë, si këmishë të vijme apo të perenxhikut, çorapë apo diç të ngjashme, që ia dhuron një vogëlushit i cili i ka prindërit gjallë, ngase ai u ndihmon gjatë shtruarjes së shtratit si dhe fëmijën e valavitin tri herë në këtë shtrat dhe e mbulojnë një kohë të shkurtër, për të cilën besohet se çifti i ri fëmijën e parë ta lindin djalë e të rritet me prindër. Për derisa shtrohet shtrati, vajzat dhe gratë këndojnë këngë të ndryshme satirike, si p.sh.:
Naòse xhi ke bë në Abaz derrin
çshtej të ka erdhun ndilberin.
Naòse xhi ke bë në shokët
saònte të ka erdhun në kokët.
Pra, pasi që dhëndri hyn brenda, e marrin dhe e ulin mbi shtretër, kurse përballë tij poashtu e ulin nusen e re, ku do ti bëjnë ritualet e ujit, ku shikohet nusja me dhëndrin, dhënia e dorës, heqja e flokëve, e të tjera.

Ritualet me rastin kur dhëndri dhe nusja i bëjnë* mbi shtretër

Pasi që dhëndri hyn brenda dhe e ulin mbi shtretër përballë nuses së re, ku në praninë e tyre gjenden vajza beqare dhe gratë e farefisit. Por, duhet përmendur se dhëndrin e shoqëron ai i cili e ka bërë dhëndër, kurse nusen e shoqja e telakut, të cilët i bëjnë këto rituale: Së pari dhëndrit dhe nuses në mes tyre, pra, mbi shtrat, ua vënë një enë të metaltë të mbushur me ujë, që në të kaluarën e kanë mbushur me qumësht, kurse në ditët e sotme përdoret aty-këtu, që të venë enën e bakërt të mbushur me ujë, e në shumë raste vënë një pasqyrë të rrumbullakët, ku dy të rinjtë shihen për herë të parë përmes këtyre që u përmendën, pra, të qumështit, ujit apo pasqyrës, për të cilën besohet se kështu ato e shohin njëri-tjetrin në mënyrë indirekte, që për këtë besohet se do tu shkojë jeta mbarë mu si qumështi i bardhë apo uji i cili rrjedh natyrshëm, poashtu edhe jeta e tyre tu shkojë mirë e mbarë.
Pasi që e kryejnë këtë ritual, pason rituali i dhënies së duarve njëri-tjetrit, që besohet se këta të dy kështu njoftohen si dhe jeta tu shkojë gjithmonë me marrëveshje, e kështu me radhë.
Ndërkaq, në vazhdim nusja çohet në gjunj dhe me dorën e djathtë ia heq fare pak flokët e ballit, që për këtë ritual në popull besohet se nusja e re ia sprovon burrërinë dhëndrit, ku ai po të reagojë, atëherë besohet se ai do të jetë i ashpër dhe kategorik, e nëse jo, atëherë nusja do ta ketë nën urdhërin e saj. Mirëpo gjatë këtyre ritualeve vajzat beqare si dhe disa gra më të afërta të familjes së dhëndrit këndojnë këngë të ndryshme satirike, si për shembull:
I mur shkallët babaj* i naòses e hipi në tra
të lutem Zulçe aga bijën mo ma nga
Mo e mbaj at gajle baba i shkretë
Me Zulçe dilberin do flej me ni dishek
Mo e mbaj at gajle baba i shkretë
se me Zulçe dilberin do flejmë çafpërçafe
 e kështu me radhë.
Pasi që e kryejnë ritualin e heqjes* së flokëve të dhëndrit, atëherë marrin dhe u qesin të dyve nga pak sheqer të bardhë refuz në majë të gjunjëve, dhe atë, para ia vënë dhëndrit, ku nusja e re mundohet që tia merr me grushtin e dorës së djathtë, dhe atë, tri herë rresht, pastaj dhëndri mundohet që tia merr nuses, por ky sheqer që vëndohet në maje të gjunit rëndom e vënë mbi një fasuletë të bardhë.
Pra, për këtë ritual të lashtë besohet se kështu sprovohen aftësitë e tyre të shkathtësive që gjithmonë çifti i ri njëri-tjetrit ti ndihmojë për të mirë e tu shkojë jeta bardhë e ëmbël mu si sheqeri i bardhë refuz, kurse për atë pse tri herë bëhet orvatja për ta marrë sheqerin, besohet si në të gjitha rastet tjera se ky është numër tek i cili sjell fat. Edhe në këtë rast këndojnë këngë të ndryshme satirike, si p.sh.:
A more tej gjali i Hasanejcës
mo të të kënxhije caòca e Hisenejcës
 etj.
Pra, po me këtë rast përdorin edhe vënien e kokrrave të orizit, ku para mundohet dhëndri tia marrë kokrrat e orizit të bardhë, e pastaj nusja e re. Pavarësisht se kush ia merr i pari orizin e bardhë, për këtë besohet se të dy do të kenë bollëk në jetë si dhe fat e mbarësi të bardhë mu si ky lloj orizi i bardhë.
Dhe në fund marrin një tepsi ku e kanë gatuar* një sheqerpare dhe ua vënë në mes dhe në skajin apo mu para saj, e në këtë rast nusja e re kur dhëndri bën ta marrë me majat e gishtave mu para saj, ajo ia rrotullon tepsinë e metalit, apo e kundërta, që për këtë besohet se kjo ëmbëlsirë e caktuar në tri vende që më parë e kanë përdorur duke e bërë formën e kryqit, që sot më nuk e hasim, por në të kaluarën e afërt është përdorur. Pra, për këtë besohet se çifti i ri së bashku e nacetin* këtë sheqerpare prej së cilës do të hanë të dy gjatë kësaj nate, kurse në mëngjes këtë ua japin vajzave beqare që të hanë, që sa më parë edhe ata të ëmbëlsohen, e kështu me radhë. Por, duhet cekur se aty-këtu pas sheqerpares vënë edhe petulla të gatuara me tëlyen dhe një pjatë me mjaltë, që e ka po të njëjtin besim sikur sheqerparja.

Ritualet në natën e gjerdekut

Pasi që i kryejnë të gjitha ritualet, si ai me tepsinë e sheqerpares (v.i.), pra, të gjitha vajzat dhe gratë e pranishme ashtu duke kënduar disa këngë vokale, dhe atë, të përcjellura me dajre, në dhomë mbetet një femër e cila është më e afërt me nusen e re, që i ofron disa ndihma që ajo ka nevojë, që pastaj me dredhi del, gjoja se del që tu sjellë diç për të ngrënë apo për të pirë, ndërsa nusja e re në këtë rast i vërsulet dhe e kap për skutaçe, dimija apo për ushkuri, në shenjë të asaj se gjoja edhe ajo dëshiron të dalë me të jashtë.
Pasi të gjitha dalin jashtë, kuptohet, edhe ajo e fundit, në këtë rast grupi i vajzave beqare dhe grave këndojnë këngë të ndryshme vokale, si p.sh.:
Erdh Zulçe aga e na thejrri
erdh bija e derrit e na tejrri
Erdh Zulçe aga e na mblodh
erdh bija e thejvit e na përmblodh
 e kështu me radhë, apo këngë tjetër ndër shumë këngë që këndohen, si është kjo:
Zulçe aga sekmat e mëndafshta
i nxore mikeshat përjashta
Zulçe aga sekmat pi teli
i nxore mikeshat te plehni
 e kështu me radhë.
Mirëpo, duhet vënë në pah se brenda në dhomë e ëma e djalit ua ka lënë një pjatë prej bakri të mbushur me petulla dhe mjaltë si dhe një gotë me sherbet. Për këto besohet se çifti i ri ashtu siç do ti hajë gjatë natës, që besohet se jeta e tyre tu shkojë apo ecë mirë e me bollëk mu si petullat me tëlyen si dhe ëmbël si mjalta e bletës punëtore. Ndërkaq, gjatë një kohe të shkurtër një anëtare (femër) e familjes së dhëndrit rri pas dere apo dritares, e cila qëndron derisa dy të rinjtë ti dëgjojë duke biseduar apo duke përshpërit, që për këto besohet se çiftit të ri ti lindin fëmijë në gjendje normale apo të dëgjojnë e të flasin pa të meta. Por, pas një kohe prej nja një apo dy ore vajzat beqare vijnë te dera duke kënduar që nusja e re tu jep dhuratën të cilën e ka sjellur prej shtëpie apo apostafat për vajzat beqare, dhe atë, ndonjë ëmbëlsirë apo sheqerka, për të cilën besohet se edhe atyre sa më shpejtë tu dalë nafaka. Pra, në këtë rast siç u përmend më lartë, këndojnë këngë të ndryshme, si p.sh.:
Mori naòsja jonë sa e mirë
selli tre herë derës me mihir
Mori naòsja jonë e mbushur me tel
selli tre herë derës o tej më
apo
Mi këndon bilbili te dera
naòsja do na japë sheqera
Mi këndon bilbili te pojata
naòsja e Zulçe agës do na japë çokollada
 dhe këngë të ndryshme.
Këtë dhuratë që ua jep nusja e re, zakon është që dhëndri ua çet duke e hapur fare pak derën apo deri te pragu, për arsye që të mos e shohin apo të hynë ato qofshinlarg, shpirtligat, e kështu me radhë.

Ritualet gjatë natës së gjerdekut

Pasi që dhëndri ua jep dhuratën vajzave beqare, me këtë rast dhëndri dhe nusja bëjnë edhe disa rituale, që janë zakone të lashta, por disa sosh sot më nuk përdoren, ngase koha e ka bërë të veten. Sidoqoftë, vlen të përmenden ritualet, kur dhëndri rri ulur në mes të shtratit, kurse nusja qëndron në këmbë e dënesë. Ai kërkon nga ajo tia sjellë kutinë e duhanit apo të cigareve, ku nusja merr dhe ia hudh atij në dorë, pastaj ai ia kërkon ashkën e zjarrit apo shkrepsën që edhe këtë nusja ia hudh në dorë që të mos ia japë në dorë dhe së fundi pasi që këto dy raste ai dështon, atëherë nuses i kërkon një gotë ujë për të pirë, sa që në këtë rast ajo detyrohet me çdo kusht tia jep në dorë, ku shëndeti e kap atë për dore dhe e ulën pranë vetes. Por, për këto rastet e përmendura, dhëndri rëndom nuses ia kthen, si cigaret, shkrepsën apo gotën e ujit, dhe atë, tri herë rresht, me të vetmin qëllim që sipas zakonit besohet se nusja e re duhet ti zbatojë urdhërat e dhëndrit që natën e parë, ku ajo duhet tu nënshtrohet urdhërave të burrit, po qe se ajo këto urdhëra nuk i zbaton, atëherë diç nuk është në rregull me të. Mu për këtë që u tha më lartë se po të bëjë nusja inat, atëherë dhëndri këtë herët në mëngjes e kthen prapë hipur në një gomar te familja e prindërit e saj, por, këto janë raste të rralla që kanë ndodhur në trevën tonë.
Pasi që dhëndri e ulën nusen pranë vetes, atëherë fillon tia heq të gjitha orenditë që ia kanë vënë në krye, si lulet e ndryshme, e me këtë rast ia hudh duvakun pas shpine, që për këtë besohet se me heqjen e duvakut pas shpinës, nusja e re mund lirisht të flasë, ngase më parë ska guxuar për shkak se besohet që mos tu mundësojë komunikim shpirtligave për derisa e ka duvakun si dhe pas heqjes së duvakut ajo flet për herë të parë me dhëndrin, që besohet se do të kenë muhabet gjatë tërë jetës.
Pastaj, aty-këtu haset që dhëndri ta pyes nusen me disa pyetje që kanë të bëjnë me natyrën e parimeve themelore fetare islame dhe atë, si: agjërimit, të faljes së pesë kohëve të namazit, për shkuarjen e saj një herë në jetë në haxhillëk, të japë zeqate dhe për fund, a di të heqë e të bëjë shehadet. Por, për të gjitha këto po ta dijë nusja, ia tregon, e nëse nuk i di, i premton se do ti mësojë. Por, vlen të përmendet se dhëndri pos tjerave nusen e pyet se a i di shartet e abdesit, ku kemi të bëjmë me pastrimin e trupit pas kryerjes së aktit intim. Pra, për të gjitha këto rituale qartë dihet se janë besime fetare islame.
Ndërkaq, dhëndri e pyet nusen se a e do, mos ka dashur ndonjë tjetër, mos e kanë martuar familja me zor, ku ajo përgjigjet pozitivisht, kurse janë rastet e rralla kur ajo deklarohet se është e martuar pa dëshirën e saj, ku atëherë dhëndri këtë në mëngjes e kthen te prindërit e saj.
Por, është interesant të përmendim se pas këtyre që u përmendën, dhëndri e merr dorën e djathtë të nuses, ku e pyet për secilin gisht, dhe atë, duke filluar prej gishtit të madh, se kujt i takon, ku ajo jep përgjigje, si: babës, nënës, vëllait, motrës dhe ai i vogli ku ajo i thotë se i takon dhëndrit.
Por, është mirë që të përmendim edhe një herë heqjen e duvakut pas shpine, ku poashtu besohet se me heqjen apo hudhjen e tij pas shpine, pra dhëndri ia hudh të gjitha të ligat apo të këqijat që munden tia bëjnë ato qofshinlarg, shpirtligat apo dreqërit.

Ritualet në natën e gjerdekut

Është zakon që çifti i ri natën e gjerdekut pas petullave me mjaltë, të pijnë tri herë sherbet, pra, me atë sherbet me të cilin nusja e ka prekur pragun e derës së hyrjes së shtëpisë me rastin kur ajo ka hyrë në shtëpi dhe poashtu tri herë, për të cilën besohet që jeta e re çiftit të ri ti shkojë mirë e ëmbël. Pastaj dhëndri merr gjygimin e bakërt të mbushur me ujë, ku i qet nuses tri herë ti lajë sytë si dhe ajo pastaj i qet atij. Pasi që i lajnë sytë, dhëndri merr atë ujë prej legeni dhe e derdh në të katër anët e dhomës së gjerdekut, që besohet se nusja e re të lëshojë rrënjë e të vendosë themele në këtë shtëpi, pra, të lind fëmijë. Por, duhet përmendur se në këtë rast kur hanë ëmbëlsira, si sheqerka, sheqerpare, që besohet se jeta do tu shkojë ëmbël, si dhe aty-këtu haset apo përdoret që në këtë natë çifti i ri të hajë edhe kungull të zier apo të pjekur, që besohet se jeta e tyre të jetë e majme në të ardhmen me familjen e tyre që do ta krijonte etj.
Pas këtyre ritualeve të lartpërmendura, të dy të rinjtë bien në shtrat për të fjetur. Duhet përmendur se gjatë kësaj nate të gjerdekut nuk bën që të dytë të flejnë, ngase besohet se vijnë shpirtligat e u bëjnë ndonjë të ligë dhe mu për këtë njëri e ruan tjetrin deri në mëngjes.
Në të kaluarën është hasur zakoni që shtëpinë ta kenë ruajtur rreth e rrotull, që besohet se mos të vijë dikush e tu bëjë magji. Ndërkaq, e ëma e dhëndrit e cila zgjohet para se të thirrë ezani i sabahut, ajo i zgjon nga gjumi dy fëmijë, dhe atë, një djalë dhe një vajzë, të cilët sipas zakonit i kanë prindërit gjallë dhe së bashku me ta pa folur fare shkojnë në ndonjë pus, çezme apo në krua dhe mbushin ujë në një kusi të bakërt, të cilën kusi sbën ta lëshojnë fare në tokë, ku e ëma merr dhe e ngrohën këtë ujë me kujdes të veçantë, e pastaj shkon te dhoma e gjerdekut, ku troket tri herë në derë dhe nusja ia çelën derën dhe e pranon ujin e ngrohtë, që në popull e quajnë uji i ndërrimit si dhe ia jep vjehrrës një tylben të bardhë. Pra, me këtë ujë lahet e pastrohet, respektivisht merr gusëll vetëm dhëndri. Por, duhet cekur se për të gjitha që u përmendën më lart, besohet si: fëmijët të të dy gjinive që çifti i ri të lind në jetë djem dhe vajza e të rriten me prindër, kurse për kusinë e bakrit që e mbushin ujin në pus, çeçmë apo në krua, besohet se jeta e çiftit të ri të jetë e sforcuar e të jetojë sa jeton bakri e tu ece jeta ashtu siç ecë uji si dhe punët e tyre në jetën intime tu shkojnë si uji (v.i. nuk lexohet)  përlyerje pabesie e tradhtie ndaj njëri-tjetrit si dhe të duhen mu ashtu siç e duam ujin në jetë, e kështu me radhë.
Pasi që dhëndri lahet dhe i veshën teshat që ia ka sjellur nusja prej shtëpisë së vet, atëherë hyjnë vajzat dhe gratë më të afërta të familjes dhe e marrin nusen dhe e qesin në dhomën tjetër, ku në mbrëmje do ta ulin për të parën herë në sofër. Pra, me daljen e çiftit të ri, atëherë hyjnë nëna e dhëndrit e cila i shikon teshat në shtrat ku kanë fjetur e i merr shenjat e vajzërisë, që rëndom janë në ndonjë peshqir, mahramë apo plaf të bardhë, ku vjehrra i merr dhe i mbështjell e i hudh, zakonisht në ujë të kulluar, i cili rrjedh si kroni, jazi apo lumi, që për këto besohet që çifti i ri të çojnë jetë të pastër e të kulluar intime, kuptohet, pa ndonjë pabesi apo tradhti ndaj njëri-tjetrit, e kështu me radhë.

Rituali i petullave, bukë-kulaçit dhe i sheqerpares

Pasi që nusja zgjohet herët në mëngjes ditën e premte apo të hënën, ku njëherit e përgatitin me të gjitha orenditë e ndërresës. Ndërkaq, në këtë rast një femër e afërt e gjirit familjar merr dhe e shtron në mes të dhomës së gjerdekut një plaf të bardhë, ku në të i bëjnë ritualet e petullave, bukë-kulaçit dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Dhëndri dhe nusja ulen përballë njëri-tjetrit ku këta të dy i shoqërojnë ai i cili e ka bërë djalin dhëndër së bashku me të shoqen si dhe vajza beqare dhe gra të farefisit.
Petullat që sipas zakonit i ka përgatitur gatuesja e dasmës, i vëndojnë në një tepsi prej bakri, ku në mes vënë një pjatë poashtu prej bakri të mbushur me mjaltë, ku dhëndri i pari merr një petull dhe ia afron nuses që ta provojë se a është e shkathtë apo e zoja që burrit tia rrëmbejë petullën prej dore, që besohet se në jetë ajo do të jetë e zoja që të gjitha punët ti ndajnë bashkërisht, në të kundërtën e gjithë pesha e punëve në familje do ti mbetet vetëm burrit. Pra, kështu bëhet tri herë me radhë si nga ana e dhëndrit, poashtu edhe nga nusja e re, dhe në këtë rast këndohen këngë të ndryshme satirike, si p.sh.:
Zulçe aga han petulla
Abaz derri han netulla
 e kështu me radhë.
Pasi që e kryejnë këtë ritual fillojnë me ritualin e bukë-kulaçit, ku zihen tri bukë-kuleçë: e para është përdorur me rastin kur zbret nusja, e dyta kur zgjohet të premten apo të hënën në mëngjes, dhe e treta, në vënien e nuses në sofër. Pra, këtë bukë-kulaç që është i gatuar nga të gjitha drithërat dhe është zënë me sheqer, ku në mes i kanë futur një pará të hekurt. E merr një e afërt e familjes dhe e then bukë-kulaçin në katërsh, në formë të kryqit, që ky lloj rituali qartë flet mbi lashtësinë e vet të botës krishtere dhe atë të epokës së krishterizmit të hershëm. Pra, këtë bukë-kulaç e marrin me nga një dorë dhe e thejnë përgjysmë. Po qe se në gjysmën e thyer të dhëndrit apo të nuses i bie paraja e hekurt, në këtë rast besohet se ai apo ajo do ta mbajë kuleten ose qesen e shtëpisë në të ardhmen, e kështu me radhë. Por, edhe në këtë rast këndohen këngë të ndryshme me karakter përbuzës apo satirik, si p.sh.:
Mori naòsja jonë sa tamëm në shtat
kemi Zulçe agën me tabijhat
Unë tabijhatin do ja mësojë
kollaj-kollaj dinjën* ta çojë
 e të tjera.
Kurse për ritualin e sheqerpares e bëjnë mu si në natën e gjerdekut, por këtu veçohet se tepsinë e bakërt të sheqerpares e cikërojnë* në tri vendet tjera, ku së pari dhëndri, pastaj nusja, që formohet kryqi, e për këtë besohet se çiftit të ri ti shkojë jeta mirë e ëmbël, e kështu me radhë. Por, edhe në këtë rast këndohen këngë të ndryshme nga vajzat beqare dhe gratë, ndërsa vajzat beqare marrin ngapak për të ngrënë, si petulla me mjaltë, bukë-kulaç dhe sheqerpare, që besohet se edhe atyre tu del nafaka sa më shpejtë.

Rituali daljes së nuses te kroni apo uji

Pasi që i kryejnë ritualet e petullave, kulaçit dhe sheqerpares, atëherë nusen e qesin menjëherë te uji, dhe atë, në këtë mënyrë: Vjehrra para kohe e dërgon një vogëlush për të mbushur ujë në krua, pus, çezmë në një ibrik të bakërt i cili ka ngjyrën e bardhë si dhe gjatë tërë kohës prej nisjes e derisa atë e mbush, këtë ibrik nuk bën ta lëshojë aspak në tokë. Pra, për të gjitha këto që u përmendën më lartë, në popull besohet se fëmija i vogël i cili është djalë, dhe atë, me prindër të gjallë, që çiftit të posamartuar fëmijët në jetë ti lindin vetëm djem e të jetojnë me prindër. Poashtu edhe për ibrikun e bakërt besohet që çifti i ri të jetojë gjatë. Ndërkaq, për atë pse ibriki i bardhe nuk lëshohet në tokë, besohet që të mos prekë fare në gjurmët e shpirtligave, atyre qofshinlarg, ngase besohet se toka poashtu i gëlltit njerëzit, pra, edhe ngjyra e bardhë besohet që çifti i posamartuar të çojë jetë të bardhë.
Pra, ibrikun e mbushur me ujë e merr në dorë nusja e re e cila së pari i qet ujë vogëlushit që i lanë sytë, pastaj ai i qet nuses, pastaj nusja i qet vjehrrës, kuptohet, tri herë si për të gjithë. Por, në këtë rast kur nusja del prej dhomës së gjerdekut, këndohen këngë të ndryshme, si p.sh.:

Do ta lijmë* çardakun me misk naòse lulja jonë
kur do hecish më temis naòse lulja jonë
Do ta lijmë çardakun me mjalt naòse lulja jonë
kur do hecish mos vikat naòse lulja jonë
Pas kësaj e marrin ujin ku nusja fillon dhe i stërpik tri herë vajzat beqare të cilat gjende aty-pari, kurse pas kësaj vajzat marrin po atë ujë nga ibriku dhe i shpërlajnë duart dhe fytyrën. Pra, për këto të gjitha besohet që vajzat beqare të kenë fat që sa më parë të martohen, e kështu me radhë.
Duhet cekur se në të gjitha këto raste këndohen këngë të ndryshme, si p.sh. ajo kur nusja i qet vjehrrës ujë:
Kur do të thotë hankonenja naòse bën ni kafe
mos i thaòsh hankonenes haj lij çato llafe
Kur do të thotë agababa naòse bën ni çaj
mos i thaòsh agababës haj rej çatëj
Kur do të thotë motra e Zulçes naòse të të ndërroj
mos i thaòsh tej asaj hajde të të martoj.

----------


## alibaba

http://tetovarri.wordpress.com/2007/...e-shqiptareve/

----------


## alibaba

Siq shihet shqiptarët në Maqedoni kanë traditë mjaft të pasur pagane, që mjafton sa për të flakur traditat islamike, dhe për të ndërtuar identitetin e pastër ilir.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Siq shihet shqiptarët në Maqedoni kanë traditë mjaft të pasur pagane, që mjafton sa për të flakur traditat islamike, dhe për të ndërtuar identitetin e pastër ilir.


por eshte per te ardhur keq se atje rezikohen traditat shqiptare me shume se kudo tjeter ku ka troje shqiptare,atje mbivendosen traditat e shkretetires mbi ato antiket tona.

----------

